# Hyrule Warriors



## CR33P

discuss here


----------



## tamagotchi

I probably won't get it, but I might if everyone else likes it.
On another note, it looks really pretty.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I'm getting it. Especially if Groose is playable


----------



## aetherene

The moment I saw that it was a Zelda + Dynasty Warriors, I really want to get it. Tbh, I'm not a Zelda fan but I love Dynasty Warriors so that was enough to sell me. I want it but I don't have a Wii U D;


----------



## Uffe

This is probably a game my best friend would enjoy since he likes The Legend of Zelda and Dynasty Warriors.


----------



## n64king

I'll buy it, no doubt. It looks funky still, but I highly doubt it'll stink by any means. It's Zelda, they've not had a widely known bad or even mediocre Zelda game in ages, I can't imagine they'd start now.
Lol or people will forget about it the way they forgot about Links Crossbow Training weird thing


----------



## CR33P

i wonder if your knights actually help, in some gameplay i watched it looks like they just walk around and move their arms

- - - Post Merge - - -

i hope they have lots of maps


----------



## D i a

I will definitely be getting this. I'm so excited. I think it'll be a great stress-relief game, too! XD


----------



## CR33P

i hope they make good use of the gamepad!


----------



## Jake

I'm the same as you. When I first saw it I didn't want it because it just looked like a "hack and slash" but the more I see the more I want it.
The fact that you can play as midna makes me want it even more now. I'm pretty excited for this


----------



## Jawile

Mm yeah, definitely playing as Midna or Impa. Impa is so cool.


----------



## shannyclare

When I first saw it I thought it looked hella boring, but the more I look at it the more I fall in love  I honestly think the graphics are beautiful, Zelda's dress is perfect (not too sexual, but still badass), and the fact that the whole world is open to us makes me so excited just alsdfjalskdfjlf and I never played dw but I love the whole war tactics idea to it, I can tell it's gonna be a lot of fun to play and I won't get bored.


----------



## Silversea

Meh. It could be interesting I guess. Doesn't quite have the appeal and charm that related games had but...hmm....


----------



## RhinoK

I, for one, am excited, but probably won't buy it. No one would play with me anyway. I'm not much of a hack and slash person anyway. I do want to buy Mario Kart 8, Smash Bros and Omega Ruby this year so I probably won't buy this. Too many games to play.


----------



## Stacyfaith

Eh, I'm not fully convinced on buying it....at least not yet. ;P I think it's great that Midna and Impa are playable characters though. I love me some Midna...I just wish that they would've included her Twilight Princess form. The design for that would've been kick-ass.  But the current designs look amazing. I'm just waiting to see if there's at least a little story in the game with substance to completely sell me on it.


----------



## oath2order

I hope the story is good


----------



## CR33P

RhinoK said:


> I, for one, am excited, but probably won't buy it. No one would play with me anyway. I'm not much of a hack and slash person anyway. I do want to buy Mario Kart 8, Smash Bros and Omega Ruby this year so I probably won't buy this. Too many games to play.



yeah i barely have any people to play with me that aren't busy and there isn't an online co-op


----------



## CR33P

bump


----------



## n64king

OOOH NECRO BUMP AGAIN WOW OMG HELP ONLY CREEPYSHEEPY IS ALLOWED TO BUMP ANY BOARDS. IF ANYONE ELSE DOES IT IT'S ILLEGAL AND A NECRO BUMP.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And this board is even older. LOL You need to get off your high horse girl.


----------



## CR33P

n64king said:


> OOOH NECRO BUMP AGAIN WOW OMG HELP ONLY CREEPYSHEEPY IS ALLOWED TO BUMP ANY BOARDS. IF ANYONE ELSE DOES IT IT'S ILLEGAL AND A NECRO BUMP.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And this board is even older. LOL You need to get off your high horse girl.



this is still relevant.


----------



## Dr J

n64king said:


> I'll buy it, no doubt. It looks funky still, but I highly doubt it'll stink by any means. It's Zelda, they've not had a widely known bad or even mediocre Zelda game in ages, I can't imagine they'd start now.
> Lol or people will forget about it the way they forgot about Links Crossbow Training weird thing



What is this Link's Crossbow Training you speak of? I've heard of no such game, and you should be ashamed for making up games.

edit: Oh, and I'll totally be playing as Midna. And Navi if she's playable. Just so I can 'Hey! Listen!' my foes to death.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

ohmygosh i so happy you can play as Agitha she will be so badass


said nobody


----------



## Reindeer

Crazy-Gamer said:


> ohmygosh i so happy you can play as Agitha she will be so badass
> 
> 
> said nobody


I'm actually really looking forward to playing as Agitha. I thought she was adorable in TP, the fact that she's actually playable is pretty cool. The only one I think outshines Agitha's moves is Midna.


----------



## Capella

fi is playable
wow


----------



## Jawile

#PleaseJustConfirmGrooseAlready


----------



## Capella

Jawile said:


> #PleaseJustConfirmGrooseAlready







the groose is loose


----------



## VillageDweller

i think Midna's fighting style looks boring. sorry. (and Agitha but Midna is just like yawn. :/)

tbh I love Lana's though because she just slaps things with her book and they die. :]
I think Fi will be pretty cool actually lol (inb4 boring af)


----------



## debinoresu

only charas I care about who are going to be in it are impa, agitha, midna, and zant. I mean I guess I care about link but ive played as him in every single zelda game and smash bros game so, I think ive had enough of playing as him?? tho he was a wolf one time which was cool

idec if zant is a villian I just like seeing zant,,,

in other news who the **** is lana
she looks like she belongs in ****ing, final fantasy super anime edition

get that **** out of here

fyi I literally choose which character I play based on aesthetic or past gaming history ythere is 0 real strategy to my gameplay)))))

dammit am I gonna have to get a new console for this, uficong, ****, I didnt want this console, _i never wanted this console_


----------



## VillageDweller

Spoiler: Fi decimating people











her fighting style looks so fun and it's amazing she literally just dances and she kills things whaT THEH ATA ITS AMAZING

also skyward sword costumes. cool.


----------



## Capella

VillageDweller said:


> Spoiler: Fi decimating people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her fighting style looks so fun and it's amazing she literally just dances and she kills things whaT THEH ATA ITS AMAZING
> 
> also skyward sword costumes. cool.



she transforms into a sword wth


----------



## Silversea

Yay for another generation of people saying Fee.


----------



## CR33P

Silversea said:


> Yay for another generation of people saying Fee.



i think fye sounds too forced


----------



## DarkOnyx

I'm so excited for this!I'm guessing Helda and Ravio won't be playable characters?Eh,the classic characters are still awesome!^_^


----------



## Capella

Zeldas new cool weapon, the wind waker 
I don't really like it though, it's not my style 
But I love the ending with the song of storms​


----------



## Chris

I wasn't too impressed when I first heard of it, but the more I see of it the more fun I think it looks. I'm thinking of pre-ordering it.


----------



## Capella

okay never mind apparently it's a baton

- - - Post Merge - - -






shiek confirmed


----------



## Yui Z

This game is actually starting to look pretty good. I'll probably give it a try when it comes out now, since I've seen some pretty good clips of it now.


----------



## CR33P

hopefully somebody posts videos playing the jp release hyrule warriors


----------



## magmortar

Capella said:


> shiek confirmed



famitsu said that ruto and darunia are confirmed as well
dynasty warriors has an absurd amount of playable characters so let's hope they keep on coming. seeing all the old (and new) characters is great


----------



## WonderK

I used to play quite a bit of dynasty warriors back in the day. I'm picking up this game on the release day.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Dr J said:


> What is this Link's Crossbow Training you speak of? I've heard of no such game, and you should be ashamed for making up games.
> 
> edit: Oh, and I'll totally be playing as Midna. And Navi if she's playable. Just so I can 'Hey! Listen!' my foes to death.


It's a real game！


----------



## CR33P

WonderK said:


> I used to play quite a bit of dynasty warriors back in the day. I'm picking up this game on the release day.



too bad the release day is on a weekday for me


----------



## Mario.

Link using the ball Chain!


----------



## Capella

CR33P said:


> too bad the release day is on a weekday for me


 get your mommy to pick it up for you nerd!! lol!!!11  





cool new trailer!! 


Spoiler: new character spoilers!!!



Oh my god shiek  
Ruto and Darunia look very interesting too, I cant wait to play as them. 
-hoping 4 more sages!!!-


----------



## VillageDweller

imo Link looks like the most interesting/fun character to play as. probably soudns cliche but I just think he does. also yeah the Wind Waker kinda looks boring apart from the Song of Storms attack.
Sheik looks fun and quick, Fi dances around to attack and Lana slaps people with her magic book <--- my favourites so far. Zelda with her bow looks cool too.


----------



## Draco

i dont own a wii u but i have friends that do, i am wondering if game is just a hack and slash or it has a story with the hack and slash. cause so far i have yet to see a promo that has story to it . U can only swing a sword so many times before you get board.

Also note not trying to down game just trying to get a sence of what to expect i dont wanna get in my head thinking 1 think and getting something else so am i right in thinking this is dynasty Warriors with Nintendo characters?


----------



## Jawile

Draco said:


> i dont own a wii u but i have friends that do, i am wondering if game is just a hack and slash or it has a story with the hack and slash. cause so far i have yet to see a promo that has story to it . U can only swing a sword so many times before you get board.
> 
> Also note not trying to down game just trying to get a sence of what to expect i dont wanna get in my head thinking 1 think and getting something else so *am i right in thinking this is dynasty Warriors with Nintendo characters?*



uh... yes
this is a dynasty warriors spin-off


----------



## Capella

Draco said:


> i dont own a wii u but i have friends that do, i am wondering if game is just a hack and slash or it has a story with the hack and slash. cause so far i have yet to see a promo that has story to it . U can only swing a sword so many times before you get board.
> 
> Also note not trying to down game just trying to get a sence of what to expect i dont wanna get in my head thinking 1 think and getting something else so am i right in thinking this is dynasty Warriors with Nintendo characters?


yeah thats the point


----------



## Draco

well Theres nothing wrong with that i guess maybe im spoiled when i think Zelda i think puzzles and Story with boss action,
This game has bosses i have seen footage just wonder what story is.


----------



## VillageDweller

Draco said:


> well Theres nothing wrong with that i guess maybe im spoiled when i think Zelda i think puzzles and Story with boss action,
> This game has bosses i have seen footage just wonder what story is.



There is a story. (It's just not commented on much)
Link is a new solder in the Hyrulean Guard and he turns out to be amazing and then he has to go on a quest to save Hyrule. Essentially.

Also: 



Spoiler: Princess Ruto trailer











she looks cool i want to play as her now lol


----------



## Draco

o wow thats cool. Also saw a Gorgon in that Video hope you get to play as them that would be awesome.


----------



## Capella

Oh never mind lol


----------



## VillageDweller

Draco said:


> o wow thats cool. Also saw a Gorgon in that Video hope you get to play as them that would be awesome.



you do, darunia? (i probably spelled that wrong)
he doesn't have a video yet as far as I can tell but he will soon


----------



## Capella

Draco said:


> o wow thats cool. Also saw a Gorgon in that Video hope you get to play as them that would be awesome.



lol gorgon 
no they're probably just helpers


----------



## CR33P

ew midna's voice nooo
also fi's voice
i wish they just spoke gibberish 

and how many stages do dynasty warrior games usually have? right now there are barely any stages


----------



## Draco

Capella said:


> lol gorgon
> no they're probably just helpers



Dont underestimate the Power of the Gorgons they are Rock solid people.


----------



## Capella

Draco said:


> Dont underestimate the Power of the Gorgons they are Rock solid people.



I said lol gorgon because that's not their name.
its goron lul


----------



## Draco

Capella said:


> I said lol gorgon because that's not their name.
> its goron lul



o snap  well that is awkward for me.


----------



## Geoni

inb4 Ganon/Gandondorf as playable. I mean why hasn't he been mentioned yet?


----------



## Silversea

...Erm, because you are fighting his army? Maybe?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Agitha lol. What an odd character to add.


----------



## CR33P

darunia's trailer is out


----------



## Draco

Thats my Boy  "Rock Solid" you see that Luigi Death  stare he whiped out lol?

- - - Post Merge - - -

im also guessing we have no chance of getting the awesome loot at end in NA ?


----------



## CR33P

jp tv commercial out


ugh they don't update the site first




sheik's gameplay trailer

*_________________________________________________________________________*

The digital download will take up about 8GB on your Wii U. Ow.


Japanese Livestream of the game, but I doubt you'll be awake during it if you're PST.

http://live.nicovideo.jp/gate/lv187824854?fromsp

starts on August 1st 4:30 AM PST


source: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...arriors_live_stream_is_scheduled_for_tomorrow


*_____________________________________________________________________*

http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/08-04-2014/


----------



## Jake

Lol wtf 8gb??????
Also I'm not really liking sheiks design....


----------



## Jawile

thank helix i'm getting a physical copy


----------



## Cress

So Smash Bros will be around 15 GB for 3DS, 25-30 for the Wii U?


----------



## Cress

What was revealed at the stream other than this?


----------



## Mario.

Hyrule Warriors Link DLC costumes trailer





Hyrule Warriors Zelda DLC costumes trailer


----------



## CR33P

i can't imagine why anybody would want oot costumes

also apparently the costumes/weapons don't affect cutscenes which is kinda odd

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> What was revealed at the stream other than this?



i didn't even watch the whole thing, i got annoyed when they kept on saying, "oh kawaii!!!!"


----------



## Cress

CR33P said:


> i didn't even watch the whole thing, i got annoyed when they kept on saying, "oh kawaii!!!!"



I never knew burning pig-humanoids alive was "kawaii."


----------



## CR33P

new lana trailer


----------



## Isabella

Idk why but last night I had a really realistic dream about this and it was like a commercial was on, Link had a shiny blue shield and looked cool, and like random frolicing in a forest or something and then they popped out of the TV and the whole room warped into a forest???

But yeah I'm totally getting this once its out.


----------



## Capella

CR33P said:


> new lana trailer



rip sarias chances


----------



## Cress

*Hyrule Warriors Nintendo Direct in 40 minutes!​*
Here's the link.
Only 26 minutes? There must not be a whole lot of new stuff to note.​


----------



## CR33P

it's beginning guys


----------



## Cress

Cucccos confirmed.


----------



## CR33P

HOLY CRAP YES ZANT AND GHIRAHIM ARE PLAYABLE


----------



## Cress

Spoiler



Zant playable.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dang, got beat to it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Grass-cutting stage deconfirmed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

GIANT CUCOO AS LANA'S WEAPON!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Giant Bombchu confirmed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Chain-Chomp weapon confirmed.


----------



## Capella

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Zant playable.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Dang, got beat to it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Grass-cutting stage deconfirmed.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> GIANT CUCOO AS LANA'S WEAPON!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Giant Bombchu confirmed.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Chain-Chomp weapon confirmed.


pls put spoilers in spoilers


----------



## Cress

Sorry, just trying to type fast.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler



Ugly Ganon and less-ugly Ganon DLC confirmed.


----------



## CR33P

also more costumes from preorder


----------



## AskaRay

I will buy a WiiU just to play this game when it's out

I mean, I was going to buy a WiiU eventually for the eventual, but expected Zelda WiiU release, but this game...
I need this game.


----------



## Cress

Trailer for Ganondorf's new hair. Forget his announcement, what's important here is his hair.


----------



## Solar

I want that hair tbh.


----------



## oath2order

Ganondorf opening the chest hhaahah


----------



## CR33P

oath2order said:


> Ganondorf opening the chest hhaahah



yeah i loved that part


----------



## Jake

Ganondorf looks ugly as hell. Thanks god they're releasing the DLC costumes because he looks 10x better in those

also eww Zant it still creepy go away pls


----------



## CR33P

Jake. said:


> Ganondorf looks ugly as hell. Thanks god they're releasing the DLC costumes because he looks 10x better in those
> 
> also eww Zant it still creepy go away pls



i wish they had zant's calm version instead of his unstable one


----------



## unravel

Ganondorf is advertising L'oreal products. I also heard Ghirahim is in the game so yassss!


----------



## Jake

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Ganondorf is advertising L'oreal products. I also heard Ghirahim is in the game so yassss!


pls no...
do not want to go through mega ampharos all over again!!1!!!


----------



## DietCake

The only appeal to me is the fan service.  Also, if Tingle is not announced as a playable character, I will be monumentally disappointed.


----------



## Hikari

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Trailer for Ganondorf's new hair. Forget his announcement, what's important here is his hair.



His new hair reminds me of Lysandre, for some reason.


----------



## Cress

Jake. said:


> pls no...
> do not want to go through mega ampharos all over again!!1!!!



Shiny Mega Ampharos is my favorite mega, so I might be fine with it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hikari said:


> His new hair reminds me of Lysandre, for some reason.



O_O IT DOES!!!


----------



## CR33P

i wonder if they're going to release gameplay footage of zant/ghirahim yet..


----------



## Geoni

Dad said:


> inb4 Ganon/Gandondorf as playable. I mean why hasn't he been mentioned yet?



Called it.


----------



## CR33P

Dad said:


> Called it.



wasn't it obvious with the e3 trailer end lol

but what i'm wondering is he becomes a good guy? oh man.


----------



## Geoni

I'd love a zelda game with Ganon as a good guy. Maybe a struggle against becoming corrupt with the influence that the triforce of power would make him a character with actual dimension. Of course in the next title they'll probably just end up using him as 'that guy who wants the triforce all for himself - kidnaps zelda to lure link to him' like they've done a thousand times before.


----------



## Cress

Europe is now getting their own special edition.
And North America still doesn't have anything. Why do they hate us so much???


----------



## BerryPop

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Europe is now getting their own special edition.
> And North America still doesn't have anything. Why do they hate us so much???



Wait we dont have dlc?
like the costumes?
checked the link, WHY NINTENDO
WHY


----------



## Cress

BerryPop said:


> Wait we dont have dlc?
> like the costumes?
> checked the link, WHY NINTENDO
> WHY



I think you'll get the dlc, but not the preorder bonus like NA. But you can just wait and you'll get them eventually, unlike NA and that scarf. -_-

- - - Post Merge - - -

100th post on this thread.


----------



## BerryPop

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I think you'll get the dlc, but not the preorder bonus like NA. But you can just wait and you'll get them eventually, unlike NA and that scarf. -_-
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 100th post on this thread.



WAIT, NORTH AMERICA (me) IS GETTING THAT????
I THOUGHT THAT WAS EUROPE
Edit: it is  europe -__-


----------



## Zeiro

ganondorf is hot


----------



## Cress

BerryPop said:


> WAIT, NORTH AMERICA (me) IS GETTING THAT????
> I THOUGHT THAT WAS EUROPE
> Edit: it is  europe -__-



Wait, Im really confused, so I'll just list what I know.
-Japan gets 2 special editions, preorder DLC, and Postcards (I don't know who uses postcards anymore, but they get them.)
-Europe gets a special edition and preorder DLC, but you might not be able to get both.
-NA doesn't get any special editions but does have preorder DLC.

Correct me on anything and discuss.


----------



## nard

Hopefully NA will get something other than pre-order DLC. If nothing comes for us, I'm not gonna be pre-ordering it. :l


----------



## CR33P

Zeiro said:


> ganondorf is hot



lolno


----------



## Draco

CR33P said:


> lolno




ill tell you whats Hot that Clock and Towel in the Chest i want it i dont need either of them but i want it .


----------



## Silversea

Re: Ganondorf


Dat face when he gets the heart piece.


----------



## CR33P

costumes trailer, i'm going to be using tp ganondorf because imo others are ugly


----------



## Dr J

BerryPop said:


> Wait we dont have dlc?
> like the costumes?
> checked the link, WHY NINTENDO
> WHY



Psh, I'm half expecting NA Club Nintendo to be shut down soon. I mean.. their main page link from google has been BROKEN for over three weeks now(says the site is under maintence, but you can still connect through any other link and use the site fine). Plus our 'prizes' are all garbage right now.


----------



## Cress

Dr J said:


> Psh, I'm half expecting NA Club Nintendo to be shut down soon. I mean.. *their main page link from google has been BROKEN for over three weeks now*(says the site is under maintence, but you can still connect through any other link and use the site fine). Plus our 'prizes' are all garbage right now.



It works fine for me when I Google it. Maybe somethings wrong with your computer? But I agree on the prizes. We have 2 greeting card sets, 2 tee-shirt patches, a 3DS Pouch, 2 posters, and a bag. And then Europe has music CDs, bed sets, more and better stuff than us. X(

- - - Post Merge - - -



CR33P said:


> costumes trailer, i'm going to be using tp ganondorf because imo others are ugly



That lightning attack was totally stolen from Demise.


----------



## Mithril Gamer

*What do you think of Hyrule Warriors?*

It seems slightly different than Dynasty Warriors, but it may just be a reskinned game.
as a Zelda fan I'm getting it any ways, but what do you guys think?


----------



## CR33P

Dr J said:


> Psh, I'm half expecting NA Club Nintendo to be shut down soon. I mean.. their main page link from google has been BROKEN for over three weeks now(says the site is under maintence, but you can still connect through any other link and use the site fine). Plus our 'prizes' are all garbage right now.



i'm saving my coins hoping that one day a super awesome prize will be released
i have so many coins ;_;


----------



## Cress

CR33P said:


> i'm saving my coins hoping that one day a super awesome prize will be released
> i have so many coins ;_;



Almost at 1,500.


----------



## Story

I'm growing more and more interested in it the more I hear about it.
I've never played any of the dynasty warrior games though.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Mithril Gamer said:


> as a Zelda fan I'm getting it any ways, but what do you guys think?



Pretty much this lol. I don't play a whole lot of fighting games (the last one I played was SSBB in 2009 or so), so this will be an experience.


----------



## Jake

Story said:


> I'm growing more and more interested in it the more I hear about it.
> I've never played any of the dynasty warrior games though.



this pretty much.
when i first heard of it i was like "zomgl new zelda game' but then when I actually saw it i was like 'seriously..? thats it?' but the more time that's passed, the more and more i fall in love with it.
I've never played dynasty warriors before (didnt even know it existed until hyrule warriors LOL), so I'm not sure if I'll enjoy playing it, but from what Ive seen, it looks really fun and i'll definitely be picking it up.


----------



## spCrossing

Never played any of the Dynasty Warrior games.
But it's a day one buy for me.


----------



## unravel

Never played Dynasty Warriors too. I'm planning to buy the game for collecting stuff.


----------



## BATOCTO

i hate dynasty warrior games but this one has so much zelda content... i might buy it.


----------



## Dr J

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Almost at 1,500.



300 and some here(for now. With the way I'm buying games on the eshop, I'll break 1k in no time lol)

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> It works fine for me when I Google it. Maybe somethings wrong with your computer? But I agree on the prizes. We have 2 greeting card sets, 2 tee-shirt patches, a 3DS Pouch, 2 posters, and a bag. And then Europe has music CDs, bed sets, more and better stuff than us.



Of course, because **** NA. (According to Japan, anyway)


----------



## Saylor

I've played Dynasty Warriors a couple times and thought it was just ok but if I had a WiiU I'd probably get this cause it's Zelda. At first I wasn't sure but it looks better the more I hear about it.


----------



## CR33P

woo zant's trailer is out






- - - Post Merge - - -

looks fun to play as but odd moves o_o


----------



## CR33P

are the videos on the official japanese website working for you guys??

- - - Post Merge - - -

god i'm watching a livestream of the jp release and they have no medics 

- - - Post Merge - - -

he's running around looking for hearts but he can't find any


----------



## nard

CR33P said:


> are the videos on the official japanese website working for you guys??




Nope. Was trying to see Ghiraham's trailer, but found it. 









Also, anyone else gonna use Agitha? I really feel I'm going to be the only one. ;~;


----------



## CR33P

Fuzzling said:


> Also, anyone else gonna use Agitha? I really feel I'm going to be the only one. ;~;



haa noo


----------



## Cress

It's strange how the main villain of the game (Cia) is named after a character I made up for a short story essay last year. They look completely different, but how many Cia's are there?


----------



## CR33P

PuffleKirby21 said:


> It's strange how the main villain of the game (Cia) is named after a character I made up for a short story essay last year. They look completely different, but how many Cia's are there?





Spoiler



cia isn't main villain ganondorf is


----------



## nard

Bump for the hype!


----------



## Draco

so you think line up is Set or will there be more playables?


----------



## nard

Draco said:


> so you think line up is Set or will there be more playables?




I think they'll make DLC characters, they've released all the ones for now.


----------



## Cress

Preordered this at Best Buy today, hooray for Skyward Sword outfits!


----------



## nard

What characters do you guys want for DLC? Or maybe weapon DLC?


----------



## Cress

I hate how Japan has had it for 2 weeks, which is enough time to find out everything about a game, and 2 weeks from now, we'll still be waiting for it. -_- I wanted to go into a game spoiler free since it hasn't happened in a while, but why couldn't the dates be at least a week closer?


----------



## oath2order

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I hate how Japan has had it for 2 weeks, which is enough time to find out everything about a game, and 2 weeks from now, we'll still be waiting for it. -_- I wanted to go into a game spoiler free since it hasn't happened in a while, but why couldn't the dates be at least a week closer?



Look at Fantasy Life with NA.

A month after everybody else


----------



## D i a

This comes out on the 26th, right? I pre-ordered from Best Buy! Whooo!


----------



## Cress

D i a said:


> This comes out on the 26th, right? I pre-ordered from Best Buy! Whooo!



For North America, yes. (Europe gets it a week earlier, so I don't see the problem with Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire when you also get special editions for all 3 games when we don't.) And Skyward Sword all the way!!!


----------



## Cress

I just found this even though it's been known for a while. DLC is confirmed for the game.


----------



## Box9Missingo

I wish I could pre order this game, but $60 (without tax), is just a little much. Really like the DLC though.


----------



## ACNiko

We Europeans get this game next week!  I really look forward to it, the game looks amazing.


----------



## nard

Hey guys, if you are pre-ordering it, where do you plan to?


I plan on pre-ordering at Best Buy soon, would've gone earlier but wanted to bring my 3DS for the AC:NL Best Buy DLC.


----------



## dragonair

Fuzzling said:


> Hey guys, if you are pre-ordering it, where do you plan to?
> 
> 
> I plan on pre-ordering at Best Buy soon, would've gone earlier but wanted to bring my 3DS for the AC:NL Best Buy DLC.


i'm planning on pre-ordering at gamestop, mostly because that's the only place closest to me lmao.
i'm really excited about the DLC though!!


----------



## Jake

ive been kinda avoiding spoilers for this gme other than playable characters, and i dont tihnk there had, but snice the games japanese rleease, have there been any more playable characters confirmed? or are the only ones so far the ones Nintendo released?
coz if they released all playable characters before the game and didnt keep and secret thats kinda disappointing (unless future DLC playable characters instead of skins idk??)


----------



## Cress

Jake. said:


> ive been kinda avoiding spoilers for this gme other than playable characters, and i dont tihnk there had, but snice the games japanese rleease, have there been any more playable characters confirmed? or are the only ones so far the ones Nintendo released?
> coz if they released all playable characters before the game and didnt keep and secret thats kinda disappointing (unless future DLC playable characters instead of skins idk??)



Me too. I've looked occasionally at the character and weapon list, and everything was announced before Japan got the game. The only few interesting things are the elements of some of the weapon.
I don't want to be spoiled on the story. Not even the opening cutscene.


----------



## ACNiko

Yes!! Nintendo of Scandinavia/Bergsala confirmed that you'll get a free DLC pack when pre-ordering the game. We normally never get to participate in these kind of promotions since Club Nintendo isn't available here.


----------



## Zane

The days leading up to its release are getting longer and longer. I wanna pre-order at BestBuy for the skyward sword dlc but if I buy it at wal-mart I can get the tax off hrrmmm. At least I can get the Ganon costumes either way.


----------



## ACNiko

Does anyone know if one can purchase all the costume packs from eShop, or are they all pre-order only?


----------



## Cress

ACNiko said:


> Does anyone know if one can purchase all the costume packs from eShop, or are they all pre-order only?



They're pre-order only at first, but they will be released as DLC later.


----------



## CR33P

the shadow beasts from tp should be in the game, but i haven't seen any of them.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I'm upset, the collector's edition was announced as Nintendo World limited run.  I can't go to NYC for it on the 26th.


----------



## BerryPop




----------



## D i a

^ That was beautiful.


----------



## nard

BerryPop said:


>



Best commercial for a hair product ever.


----------



## XeroRain

I was playing Hyrule Warriors today, its fun.


----------



## Jawile

Who are you gonna play as (mostly)? I'll be playing as Link with Gauntlet and Darunia.


----------



## Cress

BerryPop said:


>



I thought he used L'oreal but whatever.


----------



## oath2order

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I thought he used L'oreal but whatever.



I believe you mean

Loruleal


----------



## Jake

Jawile said:


> Who are you gonna play as (mostly)? I'll be playing as Link with Gauntlet and Darunia.



i honestly haven't seen any gameplay of anyone other than midna, link and zelda (and i saw a little of Fi). from those two i love midna, but her gameplay looks... ehhh. idk how to explain. I'll probs use her and Zelda a lot, though. Maybe Shiek and whats her name uhh... Fi i think? idk i just totally forgot who i was thinking of LOL

I don't think I'll use Ganondorf or Zant a lot (or Goron or Ruto??) but I guess we'll see when I actually get the game


----------



## Flop

11 more days!!!


----------



## Jake

pre ordered this today. wasnt planning on pre ordering but EB games had the ocarina of time skins as a pre order bonus so i decided to do it anyway and i will just make them price match so i get cheap price holla jesusu ))))


----------



## oath2order

I found the label strip for the game in my store


----------



## Reindeer

Flop said:


> 11 more days!!!


Hah! Four more days master race reporting in.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Really looking forward to this game. Hopefully I can get my hands on the limited edition. I want that scarf so badly.


----------



## Flop

I played the demo at Gamestop and AIDHFHDHE it's totally worth it.


----------



## CR33P

Flop said:


> I played the demo at Gamestop and AIDHFHDHE it's totally worth it.



did the fps have lots of dips


----------



## Flop

CR33P said:


> did the fps have lots of dips



Not at all. I can't say the same for co-op though.  In single player tbough, it was beautiful.


----------



## Flop

Bump because HYRULE WARRIORS


----------



## Reindeer

I wonder if there'll be a sort of midnight release on the eShop, because if so I might just not sleep tomorrow.


----------



## Libra

_Nintendo has lifted the reviews embargo for Hyrule Warriors, and verdicts are starting to flood in. Here?s a quick look at what the critics are saying about the game._

Source and links here.


----------



## Reindeer

Libra said:


> _Nintendo has lifted the reviews embargo for Hyrule Warriors, and verdicts are starting to flood in. Here’s a quick look at what the critics are saying about the game._
> 
> Source and links here.


I can't wait to see what kind of bull**** Polygon spouted this time. I won't be reading it right away, but they are about the worst reviewers around.

For the rest, the scores are kinda as I expected they would be.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just didn't follow my own advice and read it. The review is basically whoever wrote it not paying attention to the handfuls of information given out before release and thinking it was going to be just any other Zelda game.

And that's why Polygon sucks.


----------



## Libra

Reindeer said:


> I can't wait to see what kind of bull**** Polygon spouted this time.



I haven't read any of the reviews in detail yet, but I _was_ surprised by the low score they gave the game. I'll be reading the others reviews later today (I'll probably skip Polygon's since it seems better to ignore that one).


----------



## Flop

Wow, the Polygon review is a sack of B.S.


----------



## Reindeer

Libra said:


> I haven't read any of the reviews in detail yet, but I _was_ surprised by the low score they gave the game. I'll be reading the others reviews later today (I'll probably skip Polygon's since it seems better to ignore that one).


Like all other Polygon reviews, it's a waste of time. I just read it out of curiosity, and honestly I don't see how that place stays in business if these are the kinds of people writing for them. Very little research is done if any, and personal views come into play way too often. I'd say read this one review and you have a feel for how basically all their reviews are.

This or the Dragon's Crown review. That one's worse due to reasons you can probably imagine.


----------



## Cress

Forget reviews, I've already preordered it, and I'll probably like it. Reviews mean nothing to me now. (They didn't before.)


----------



## Flop

I really hate that they justify a bad score because it's "Not Legend of Zelda"  

Like, what the hell did you expect?   The creator of LoZ specifically said he wanted it to be more like Dynasty Warriors than Legend of Zelda.


----------



## Cress

I liked this review.




And 0:27 HEY LOOK! NAVI'S BACK!


----------



## CR33P

i wasn't really expecting anything above 8, since it's a dynasty warriors game
and i don't get why people get mad at reviews.. it's just their opinion.


----------



## Jake

DLC;

A free update will allow you to play as the games main antagonists, Cia, Volga and Wizzro.

Hyrule Warriors Master Quest Pack
October 16th ? 1200 Yen
1 new Weapon
New Scenario
Adventure Map
2 Costumes

Twilight Princess Pack
November ? 1200 Yen
1 new character
1 new weapon
Adventure Map
2 Costumes

Majora?s Mask Pack
January ? 1200 Yen
2 new characters
Adventure Map
3 new costumes

Ganon Pack Pack
February ? 500 Yen
2 New Game Modes

If you pre-purchase all four you will receive the Dark Link costume right away.


----------



## Reindeer

CR33P said:


> i wasn't really expecting anything above 8, since it's a dynasty warriors game
> and i don't get why people get mad at reviews.. it's just their opinion.


If opinions are as uninformed as the Polygon reviewer's are, then I understand getting mad at them. It's their job to inform themselves about this stuff before they even start reviewing the game, because otherwise it might color their judgment of the game based on their misconceptions.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> DLC;
> 
> A free update will allow you to play as the games main antagonists, Cia, Volga and Wizzro.
> 
> -snip-
> 
> If you pre-purchase all four you will receive the Dark Link costume right away.


I saw this earlier.

Any ideas about who the two Majora's Mask characters are?


----------



## Jake

Reindeer said:


> Any ideas about who the two Majora's Mask characters are?



Never played Majora's Mask so I've got no ideas on the characters but I'm gonna assume one will be Skull Kid


----------



## Stevey Queen

Reindeer said:


> If opinions are as uninformed as the Polygon reviewer's are, then I understand getting mad at them. It's their job to inform themselves about this stuff before they even start reviewing the game, because otherwise it might color their judgment of the game based on their misconceptions.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> I saw this earlier.
> 
> Any ideas about who the two Majora's Mask characters are?



Probably Darunia and Mikau. Maybe Skull Kid


----------



## D i a

Whoo, I'm totally digging that DLC...
And I almost never watch/read reviews. I know I'll get a lot of enjoyment out of this game. That is all I need to know to have preordered it.
I'm thinking Skull kid and maybe... Fierce Deity Link? Or maybe that would just be a costume. I'm not sure.


----------



## oath2order

Skull Kid and Fierce Deity


----------



## Cress

2 new Majora's Mask characters?
Ben and Mask Salesman confirmed.


----------



## Flop

LoveMcQueen said:


> Probably Darunia and Mikau. Maybe Skull Kid


Darunia is from Ocarina of Time. Darmani is the Goron chieftain from Majora's Mask. I doubt they're going to include another Goron as it would probably just be a rehash of Darunia. 

I'm going to guess Skull Kid and Mikau.  Fierce Deity would be wicked, but he _is_ a little giant, don't cha think?


----------



## n64king

Reindeer said:


> Like all other Polygon reviews, it's a waste of time. I just read it out of curiosity, and honestly I don't see how that place stays in business if these are the kinds of people writing for them. Very little research is done if any, and personal views come into play way too often. I'd say read this one review and you have a feel for how basically all their reviews are.
> 
> This or the Dragon's Crown review. That one's worse due to reasons you can probably imagine.




Polygon totally just gives it the "first look" review and doesn't give it more than a few weeks. Like they've just GOT TO HURRY UP AND PUT OUT THEIR REVIEW BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE and then they half ass it

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait, what is this about Season Passes. Don't do this to me just give me the damn DLC. But talk about embracing DLC like crazy. From there being basically ZERO DLC on the Wii & DS to there being many now is cool, so keep it coming.


----------



## Reindeer

So, Hyrule Warriors is pretty fun. I've only played the first level so far, but I imagine as more things get unlocked to use for attacking the fun factor goes up.


----------



## Flop

One week left!


----------



## Jake

oh in 12 hours i will have this game but pre sure i ate raw bacon so i'll probs get food poisoning and not be able to get it until sunday fml


----------



## Reindeer

Jake. said:


> oh in 12 hours i will have this game but pre sure i ate raw bacon so i'll probs get food poisoning and not be able to get it until sunday fml


Why the hell did you eat raw bacon?

Anyway, when you go into off-TV mode it just shows the message "Playing in off-TV mode, look at the Game Pad" or whatever. And the framerate on the Game Pad is not the greatest. So if you're like me and somebody that would rather play with the off-TV function, then you're gonna have a slightly bad time with it.


----------



## ACNiko

It's hard. :/


----------



## n64king

How are people playing it in English and screenshotting it already? I've not been paying attention to it all.


----------



## Reindeer

n64king said:


> How are people playing it in English and screenshotting it already? I've not been paying attention to it all.


It's out in Europe.


----------



## Jake

Reindeer said:


> Why the hell did you eat raw bacon?
> 
> Anyway, when you go into off-TV mode it just shows the message "Playing in off-TV mode, look at the Game Pad" or whatever. And the framerate on the Game Pad is not the greatest. So if you're like me and somebody that would rather play with the off-TV function, then you're gonna have a slightly bad time with it.



It was in pasta and I didn't know it was raw until I ate it all and then I was like "ummm that **** didn't look cooked" and now I have really bad stomach ache FML

I AM GONNA HAVE TO PULL THROUGH AND PICK IT UP THO!!!


----------



## Flop

Five more days


----------



## Amissapanda

As much as I was interested in the game, I had to pass once it was said that there would be no online play. I just don't have anyone in the immediate vicinity to play with in person. And it doesn't look like the kind of game I'd enjoy playing solo. I'll have to content myself with YouTube videos after release, I guess!


----------



## Reindeer

Amissapanda said:


> As much as I was interested in the game, I had to pass once it was said that there would be no online play. I just don't have anyone in the immediate vicinity to play with in person. And it doesn't look like the kind of game I'd enjoy playing solo. I'll have to content myself with YouTube videos after release, I guess!


To be fair, Dynasty Warriors' online play is really crappy. They're not the kind of games you can easily throw online and it just works. Even the co-op is wonky.


----------



## SmokeyB

How's the framerate? I heard it's like sub-par 30fps


----------



## Reindeer

SmokeyB said:


> How's the framerate? I heard it's like sub-par 30fps


Playing it on TV, I noticed very few slowdowns and the action was nice and fast. Maybe it drops in later stages, but I would say it's above 30, though I'm terrible at estimating how high. My TV also isn't that amazing, it's aged quite a few years.
On the Game Pad is a different story. I'm not sure what causes it, but there's a considerable drop in the frames, it looks more like it runs between 20-24 FPS than 30 or higher.


----------



## Jake

SmokeyB said:


> How's the framerate? I heard it's like sub-par 30fps



From my experience, framerate is fine on the tv and game pad (better on the tv of course but he game pad is still ok). Pit only really drops substantially when you okay in co op mode


----------



## Cress

I was rushing through Target today and I saw they had a demo for this game. WHY'D I HAVE TO BE BUSY???


----------



## Flop

So pumped c: can't wait to waste my life on it.


----------



## CR33P

Flop said:


> So pumped c: can't wait to waste my life on it.



don't get your hopes up, i thought i was going to waste my life on mario kart 8


----------



## n64king

Reindeer said:


> It's out in Europe.



OMG LOL I literally thought Japan was the only one, and NA & EU had the same day/2 days. My bad.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CR33P said:


> don't get your hopes up, i thought i was going to waste my life on mario kart 8



ew same. I play it still but not wasting my life on it by any means.  Too much MKWii & MK7. MK8 just feels like the same same same again toooooo soon.


----------



## Flop

CR33P said:


> don't get your hopes up, i thought i was going to waste my life on mario kart 8


 The thing is, I love Legend of Zelda, and I love Dynasty Warriors, and I love Beat 'Em Up games in general.  This is a game that I won't get sick of that easily.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Flop said:


> The thing is, I love Legend of Zelda, and I love Dynasty Warriors, and I love Beat 'Em Up games in general.  This is a game that I won't get sick of that easily.



Yeah this is a game you beat once with every character until the DLC comes out, then you beat it with more characters!


----------



## Flop

n64king said:


> ew same. I play it still but not wasting my life on it by any means.  Too much MKWii & MK7. MK8 just feels like the same same same again toooooo soon.


Eh,  MK8 wasn't that much spectacular than MK7 on 3DS or MK8 on Wii.  I never thought it was going to be that revolutionary.


----------



## Sawdust

I got it on release (Europe, so on friday). Haven't been playing much but what I've seen of it looks great! My favourite characters to play so far have been Link (no surprises there) and Sheik since (s)he's really quick. I like Impa but she's too slow for me to play.
I love all the little nods to older games (the wind fish loading symbol!) and how they used and remixed the music. Unfortunately it gives me a headache after a while. I've been playing slow-paced games and mostly visual novels so I'm not that used to action anymore.


----------



## Reindeer

Sawdust said:


> I got it on release (Europe, so on friday). Haven't been playing much but what I've seen of it looks great! My favourite characters to play so far have been Link (no surprises there) and Sheik since (s)he's really quick. I like Impa but she's too slow for me to play.


I don't think anybody would argue that Sheik is a he if they thought about it long enough. (It's just clothing, doesn't make Zelda change gender.)



Sawdust said:


> I love all the little nods to older games (the wind fish loading symbol!) and how they used and remixed the music. Unfortunately it gives me a headache after a while. I've been playing slow-paced games and mostly visual novels so I'm not that used to action anymore.


The little nods are great. I loved playing as Lana with the Deku Stick because of the things it morphs into. I was surprised to see Lana using the Deku Leaf at the end of a combo.

Got to the part where I meet Agitha and Midna last night. It was really bizarre to see those two talking to each other, since while they were close in TP they never spoke. Agitha referring to Midna as "Miss Kitty" was kinda cute.

I haven't been playing much myself though. Other stuff keeping me busy, and I'm also trying out the Adventure mode.


----------



## CR33P

these reviews are kinda ruining the excitement for me ;_;


----------



## Reindeer

CR33P said:


> these reviews are kinda ruining the excitement for me ;_;


How so?


----------



## Cress

Reindeer said:


> How so?



BECAUSE WE STILL HAVE TO WAIT FOR IT AND HALF OF EUROPE IS ALREADY DONE WITH THE STORY MODE. ;_;


----------



## CR33P

Reindeer said:


> How so?



they're saying pretty bad stuff about it and it makes me like, "oh."


----------



## Reindeer

CR33P said:


> they're saying pretty bad stuff about it and it makes me like, "oh."


They're basically just pointing out the shortcomings of Dynasty Warriors, from what I've seen. It's still really fun to play. I'm loving Midna.


----------



## CR33P

Reindeer said:


> They're basically just pointing out the shortcomings of Dynasty Warriors, from what I've seen. It's still really fun to play. I'm loving Midna.



midna seems really slow to me, i like fast characters

- - - Post Merge - - -

and do you have to remember combos?


----------



## Reindeer

CR33P said:


> midna seems really slow to me, i like fast characters
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and do you have to remember combos?


Basically, no. Only if you want to pull off the same moves over and over again do you have to remember combos. But the window for button presses is fairly large, so it's not really a big deal, and you can overwrite previous inputs by just pressing a different one, unless the animation's already begun.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Midna's more of a destructive force. If you want fast, Link and Sheik seem to be just that.


----------



## n64king

Flop said:


> Eh,  MK8 wasn't that much spectacular than MK7 on 3DS or MK8 on Wii.  I never thought it was going to be that revolutionary.



I never did either. I suppose I anticipated that a fresh TV console version would give it new light for me. I have a feeling once the DLC comes out in November it'll boost it some more for me. And actually the online is a bit better than it was before, no idea if it's the update or just the install base is substantial enough but I rarely get stuck in a room with not enough people anymore.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was watching someone play the demo in Best Buy. It doesn't look like it's fun at all to watch it. I would much rather have played it, of course the guy just may have been doing blah anyway. I read up and someone mentions Midna going slow, the guy was using Lana (I think?) and she looked like she was running as fast as she damn could and barely was running across the field. 

I'm STILL excited though. I think it'll work out. This keeps happening between the 3DS & WiiU, the reviews come in as "okay" or "mediocre" then I check what the community says and everyone loves it and is happy with what they've got. I feel like the biggest let down that ended up _ACTUALLY_ being a let down for _most_ is Yoshi's New Island. Lol I'm even reminded of Mario Party Island Tour. DON'T BUY IT!!! then that weird Best Buy sale happened "oh yea its ok maybe"
Plus this is the first time they're attempting this Dynasty Warriors/Zelda combo so of course people are going to be like "HUH!?!? WHAT!??!?"


----------



## oath2order

Reindeer said:


> To be fair, Dynasty Warriors' online play is really crappy. They're not the kind of games you can easily throw online and it just works. Even the co-op is wonky.



I remember a friend of mine and I did co-op and Cao Cao kept dying in missions where it was insta-fail when he died so I ended up playing as him and running away while my friend killed everything.


----------



## Jake

is anyone else finding Fi OP or is it just me?


----------



## Sawdust

I'm actually pretty surprised the ratings are so low. It's really a lot of fun to play. I've only tried the story mode so far so it looks like the game has a lot to offer, and it'd probably take a lot of time to 100% it. I'm kind of buying into the advertising here but it does give you a different perspective on Zelda. It's really fun to see how non-player characters actually play out, with all the differences in speed and attacks. For me, it's kind of like a Zelda just without thinking, and it's fun to do one battle at a time.


----------



## Reindeer

Jake. said:


> is anyone else finding Fi OP or is it just me?


No, she is really powerful. I thought Midna was strong, but I used Fi once and she is insanely unbalanced. About the easiest mission yet, just because of that choice.


----------



## Jake

Reindeer said:


> No, she is really powerful. I thought Midna was strong, but I used Fi once and she is insanely unbalanced. About the easiest mission yet, just because of that choice.



yea, i found midna OP too

i played as Fi first and she was insane, literally just spam Y and press X whenever and you don't get hit

then i played as midna, same thing really, but Fi has a lot more goin on than Midna.

Happy that Midna is at least somewhat OP 'cause i really like her, but I prefer Fi over Midna LOL


----------



## Reindeer

The mission to get the Master Sword is really annoying. I saw a post on Miiverse complaining they ran out of time, and while that hasn't happened to me, it's annoying how long it sometimes takes for the game to update its goals. You'll be running around fighting grunts for a few minutes before the game finally goes "well MAYBE you should go do this now". And then it dares give you a(n admittedly generous) time limit. Come on, guys.


----------



## Jake

Reindeer said:


> The mission to get the Master Sword is really annoying. I saw a post on Miiverse complaining they ran out of time, and while that hasn't happened to me, it's annoying how long it sometimes takes for the game to update its goals. You'll be running around fighting grunts for a few minutes before the game finally goes "well MAYBE you should go do this now". And then it dares give you a(n admittedly generous) time limit. Come on, guys.



i've never really had the limit issue i dont think.

i'm not really sure where I'm up to lol.
i've done somewhere after it splits in two idk how to explain but i've unlocked Fi, Midna and Goron guy so I'm up to there, idk when master sword is but im happy for the game to get a little more challenging. tbh it's fine right now so i'm looking forward tt getting a buff 8)


----------



## Flop

PuffleKirby21 said:


> BECAUSE WE STILL HAVE TO WAIT FOR IT AND HALF OF EUROPE IS ALREADY DONE WITH THE STORY MODE. ;_;


It really is obnoxious,  isn't it?  *Sigh*


----------



## Reindeer

Jake. said:


> i've never really had the limit issue i dont think.
> 
> i'm not really sure where I'm up to lol.
> i've done somewhere after it splits in two idk how to explain but i've unlocked Fi, Midna and Goron guy so I'm up to there, idk when master sword is but im happy for the game to get a little more challenging. tbh it's fine right now so i'm looking forward tt getting a buff 8)


There's six missions where it splits up, two for each realm. Then when it comes together you have the mission for the Master Sword. Won't spoil what happens, but it's more PROTECT THIS PERSON and arbitrary BEAT THIS GUY NO THIS GUY changing.

The second Skyward Sword mission was really fun to play. It's where I used Fi and found out she's way too powerful. The fight against the big monster (forgot the name) was really fun too. As for the other ones, OoT realm is easy whereas the Twilight realm is also annoying. Be prepared to keep hearing that Allied Base is about to fall.

And I gotta back up what Sawdust is saying. It might be advertising, but I'm really enjoying the game. Apart from Polygon, the reviewers gave pretty good scores to it though. I'm hoping for a Hyrule Warriors 2, or more frays into different genres using the Zelda franchise. Zelda RPG anyone?


----------



## Jake

Reindeer said:


> There's six missions where it splits up, two for each realm. Then when it comes together you have the mission for the Master Sword. Won't spoil what happens, but it's more PROTECT THIS PERSON and arbitrary BEAT THIS GUY NO THIS GUY changing.
> 
> The second Skyward Sword mission was really fun to play. It's where I used Fi and found out she's way too powerful. The fight against the big monster (forgot the name) was really fun too. As for the other ones, OoT realm is easy whereas the Twilight realm is also annoying. Be prepared to keep hearing that Allied Base is about to fall.
> 
> And I gotta back up what Sawdust is saying. It might be advertising, but I'm really enjoying the game. Apart from Polygon, the reviewers gave pretty good scores to it though. I'm hoping for a Hyrule Warriors 2, or more frays into different genres using the Zelda franchise. Zelda RPG anyone?



ah ok well i've just done the first of each mission split up so i've still got a while to go.
i really wanna play more of this game but i can only really take it in small doses or else it just does my head in, which is what happens with most console games for me anyway.

but yeah i never played dynasty warriors before and i love this. each character is cool. i'd love a second one but i doubt that would ever happen (at least any time soon). when i was playing before, actually, i was like 'having something like pokemon warriors would be cool' LOL


----------



## nard

Pre-ordered at Best Buy.


Raging so much because that guy couldn't spell "warriors".

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, Friday release guys! Get hyped.


----------



## Reindeer

Fuzzling said:


> Raging so much because that guy couldn't spell "warriors".


How'd he spell it?

The way Dark Link was shoved into the game was weird. Just a giant leap in the storyline and the player is expected to just say "ok". Then without rhyme or reason you have Dark Link there. Laziest storytelling I've seen in quite a while.


----------



## Jake

Reindeer said:


> How'd he spell it?
> 
> The way Dark Link was shoved into the game was weird. Just a giant leap in the storyline and the player is expected to just say "ok". Then without rhyme or reason you have Dark Link there. Laziest storytelling I've seen in quite a while.



isn't dark link a skin tho?
 or is he an actual different character what


----------



## Reindeer

Jake. said:


> isn't dark link a skin tho?
> or is he an actual different character what


He appears in the storyline through some crap reasoning and happenings. You'll see.


----------



## nard

Here comes Happy Mask Salesman and hopefully Groose!


----------



## nard

So, what characters are you guys planning to play as? Costumes? Weapon, even?


I plan on using Skyward Sword Zelda with the Rapier, Sheik ( with Harp obviously ), Lana with Summoning Gate, Link with Hylian Sword, and Zant.


This will probably change.


----------



## Flop

I just want this freakin' game to come out.  Non-international release dates piss me off.


----------



## n64king

Somehow Amazon expects that my Hyrule Warriors will be here tomorrow by 8pm with a 2 day shipping but they've not even prepped my package yet lol But wait, maybe they've got a Los Angeles shipping center. Santa Clarita maybe...
Amazon = ??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flop said:


> I just want this freakin' game to come out.  Non-international release dates piss me off.



Japan: January 1st 2015
North America: November 27th 2019
Europe: March 2026
WW: ???? 2057


----------



## Reindeer

Flop said:


> I just want this freakin' game to come out.  Non-international release dates piss me off.


You've been spoiled. Remember when we had to wait for half a year between Japan releases and a western release? Now it's not even a month.


----------



## nard

*~Tries to keep thread alive~*


What are you guys most excited for in the game? Characters? Gameplay?


To be honest, I'm ready for the music. Just listen to it!


----------



## RhinoK

n64king said:


> Somehow Amazon expects that my Hyrule Warriors will be here tomorrow by 8pm with a 2 day shipping but they've not even prepped my package yet lol But wait, maybe they've got a Los Angeles shipping center. Santa Clarita maybe...
> Amazon = ??
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Japan: January 1st 2015
> North America: November 27th 2019
> Europe: March 2026
> WW: ???? 2057



But we've had it for a week here in the UK


----------



## oath2order

I'll pick it up at work tomorrow...wooooo


----------



## Jake

Ganondorf is 5490543x more OP than Fi wtf is this he is insane


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> Ganondorf is 5490543x more OP than Fi wtf is this he is insane



I mean it _does_ make sense given that he's the holder of the Triforce of Power and literally the boss in all games


----------



## nard

TBT has some Hyrule Warriors get-up today!~


----------



## Reindeer

Jake. said:


> Ganondorf is 5490543x more OP than Fi wtf is this he is insane


lol, I didn't want to say anything. Even at level 1 he mows down way too many grunts.



oath2order said:


> I mean it _does_ make sense given that he's the holder of the Triforce of Power and literally the boss in all games





Spoiler



He doesnt have the Triforce of Power at the time you start playing as him.



- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> TBT has some Hyrule Warriors get-up today!~


Kinda late for people not in the US. We're already done with the game.


----------



## oath2order

Reindeer said:


> lol, I didn't want to say anything. Even at level 1 he mows down way too many grunts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He doesnt have the Triforce of Power at the time you start playing as him.
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Kinda late for people not in the US. We're already done with the game.



Sucks that TBT is based in NA then cause thats where our banners are based. NA releases


----------



## Reindeer

The new weapon in the Master Quest pack has been revealed to be Epona. She'll be a weapon for Link to use.







Also, the bosses (Volga, Wizzro and Cia) will be made available in March.


----------



## Jake

Reindeer said:


> lol, I didn't want to say anything. Even at level 1 he mows down way too many grunts.


Yea I was like "wtf why is he level 1" so I levelled him to level 20 LOL OOPS



Reindeer said:


> The new weapon in the Master Quest pack has been revealed to be Epona. She'll be a weapon for Link to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the bosses (Volga, Wizzro and Cia) will be made available in March.



OMG epona is cool but weren't he bosses meant to be coming October 17th? Or did they delay them


----------



## CR33P

ugh no dlc..


----------



## nard

This game rocks.


I wish that Zelda didn't get kidnapped. I really wanted to play her in the beginning.



Spoiler: Ocarina of Time Spoilers!



I'm guessing Zelda is Sheik in this game too?


----------



## oath2order

THIS GAME IS AWESOME BYE


----------



## CR33P

i won't be able to get it until sunday


----------



## spCrossing

This game is taunting me...
I REALLY REALLY want to get it...but my parents are saving up for Smash 4 3DS...
Aww.....


----------



## DarkOnyx

Started it today.Just got to the ruins,and thankfully I got Lana early in the game.I <3 Lana.


----------



## Jake

sp19047 said:


> This game is taunting me...
> I REALLY REALLY want to get it...but my parents are saving up for Smash 4 3DS...
> Aww.....



get hyrule warriors and smash for wiiu instead


----------



## Reindeer

Fuzzling said:


> This game rocks.
> 
> 
> I wish that Zelda didn't get kidnapped. I really wanted to play her in the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ocarina of Time Spoilers!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing Zelda is Sheik in this game too?


I don't see how that's a spoiler anymore. Midna being the Twilight Princess is a bigger one, but they spoiled that in the promotional material. But yes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> OMG epona is cool but weren't he bosses meant to be coming October 17th? Or did they delay them


I don't think they gave a release date for them? It confused me too as I believe they said the characters would be made playable in a future patch. Now it's a (free) DLC pack that comes out in March.


----------



## Cress

I started playing at 3:30 PM. It's now 1:40 AM. I've been playing almost that entire time. Oops. 
Lana has to be my favorite character so far with the Book of Sorcery. (I REALLY want the Summoning Gate. Giant Cucoos everywhere!!!) Her combos can just wreck giant fields of enemies. I don't see how Fi is that good. She's pretty weak. :/ I don't have Ganon yet so I can't give my opinion on him yet.


----------



## Jawile

So I've been playing a while, and it's been awesome.
Hylian Sword Link rocks more than I thought he would. The Fire Rod is absolutely amazing. The Gauntlets are a bit less cool than I thought they would be, but I just need to buy some combos for it. Impa is more fun than I thought, and so is Sheik. And... Lana. Ugh. The Book of Sorcery is okay, and the Spear is awful (IMO). She'll probably be my least played character.


----------



## D i a

I've been playing for awhile now, and... I really don't like Lana. She just doesn't fit in well, in my opinion.
I do like the game so far though. I thought that I wasn't going to like playing with the Fire Rod, and I actually really changed my mind on that. 
I think someone else has changed their mind too... heh. My husband thought he wouldn't like this game, but he hasn't put the controller down in a while...


----------



## Nerd House

Reindeer said:


> Like all other Polygon reviews, it's a waste of time. I just read it out of curiosity, and honestly I don't see how that place stays in business if these are the kinds of people writing for them. Very little research is done if any, and personal views come into play way too often. I'd say read this one review and you have a feel for how basically all their reviews are.




*Sounds exactly like everything Kotaku does.*


----------



## oath2order

Is there a limit to how many badges a person can have?


----------



## Reindeer

Adol the Red said:


> *Sounds exactly like everything Kotaku does.*


There's known affiliations between Polygon and Kotaku, so it's not surprising the two sound like the same place.



oath2order said:


> Is there a limit to how many badges a person can have?


No. It's just that you don't always have all the materials you need for certain badges.


----------



## oath2order

Just as long as there's no limits


----------



## Cory

Do you guys recommend getting this


----------



## Flop

It really irks me to see everyone flocking to the thread only after the game release. 

Tsk tsk.


----------



## Reindeer

Cory said:


> Do you guys recommend getting this


If you like a game where you can beat down a crapload of enemies, yes.
If you dislike repetitive gameplay that goes on between 10 to 30 minutes, no.
If you like Zelda, yes.
If you dislike difficulty in your games, no.

I can think of a lot of pros and cons for whether or not you should buy the game. The main ones are up to your personal taste in games.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flop said:


> It really irks me to see everyone flocking to the thread only after the game release.
> 
> Tsk tsk.


They were avoiding spoilers from the European players, obviously.


----------



## Flop

I haven't seen any real spoilers really. 0_o


----------



## oath2order

Im doing normal

I dont find it "hard". Eldin Caves were annoying though yo navigate.

Everything looks beautiful omg like i cant stand it


----------



## Jawile

I started off in hard mode, and I've been doing the levels in hard mode. Might bump down to normal eventually, but we'll see.


----------



## CR33P

this excitement is killing me..!!


----------



## Flop

Jawile said:


> I started off in hard mode, and I've been doing the levels in hard mode. Might bump down to normal eventually, but we'll see.



Nah, don't bother. Normal and Hard mode seem EXACTLY the same to me, but hard mode gives better weapon and spoils drops and an extra rupee bonus.


----------



## piichinu

Cory said:


> Do you guys recommend getting this



Yes I do


----------



## Cress

I unlocked Ghirahim today, and he's my new favorite.  I also had a friend over today and we completely wrecked some maps with Ganondorf and Ghirahim.
Quetions for European players:
-Does each character have 4 pieces of heart to collect? Or is it different for every character?
-Does each weapon have 2 versions? Like Sheik's Goddess Harp and Typhoon Harp? Are there 3 versions of some weapons or just 2?
-What's the maximum amount of hearts you can have?
-What's the highest level you can be?

Sorry for just spamming questions...


----------



## Reindeer

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I unlocked Ghirahim today, and he's my new favorite.  I also had a friend over today and we completely wrecked some maps with Ganondorf and Ghirahim.
> Quetions for European players:
> -Does each character have 4 pieces of heart to collect? Or is it different for every character?
> -Does each weapon have 2 versions? Like Sheik's Goddess Harp and Typhoon Harp? Are there 3 versions of some weapons or just 2?
> -What's the maximum amount of hearts you can have?
> -What's the highest level you can be?
> 
> Sorry for just spamming questions...


Not sure about the maximum amount of hearts, but it seems like 8 pieces of heart for each character. Either that, or my memory sucks. Not sure about how many heart containers there are, but I'm sure it's also uniform.
So far I've only unlocked second versions of swords, apart from the Hylian Sword. That one gets a third version after you beat the story mode, as you know.


----------



## Jake

ganon was so easy im disappointed


----------



## nard

Any Adventure Mode levels you're stuck on?



I'm stuck on the one where you can only us Fi and you have to defeat The Imprisoned at the end. I can do it, it's just the eye turret things that keep shooting, and then I die. So aggravating...


----------



## Reindeer

Fuzzling said:


> Any Adventure Mode levels you're stuck on?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm stuck on the one where you can only us Fi and you have to defeat The Imprisoned at the end. I can do it, it's just the eye turret things that keep shooting, and then I die. So aggravating...


But you just use bombs on the Beamos...


----------



## nard

Reindeer said:


> But you just use bombs on the Beamos...




Oh. 


I can't even deal with how idiotic I was.


Eh.


----------



## Flop

RIP to people who didn't play the other Zelda games


----------



## Reindeer

Flop said:


> RIP to people who didn't play the other Zelda games


RIP to the mind of the person on the Hyrule Warriors development team who still thought that Sheik = Zelda was a big spoiler.

I wish Agitha was behind some easier missions and searches. I believe I need a raft to get to be able to unlock her, but most missions that give a raft are time-consuming or just plain annoying to complete. And I really wanna play as her too. I couldn't care less about Zant and Ghirahim being behind the same kind of missions, it's just that Ruto was so easy to unlock and now I'm wasting time trying to get the right cards for Agitha. Ughh.


----------



## Cress

Reindeer said:


> Not sure about the maximum amount of hearts, but it seems like 8 pieces of heart for each character. Either that, or my memory sucks. Not sure about how many heart containers there are, but I'm sure it's also uniform.
> So far I've only unlocked second versions of swords, apart from the Hylian Sword. That one gets a third version after you beat the story mode, as you know.



Okay, thanks.
I unlocked the mission for the Level 3 Fire Rod after posting that, so I'm guessing everything gets a Level 3? The mission only lets you play as Link with the Fire Rod, and the only other time I've used the Fire Rod was to get the Level 2 version of it. It's not working out so well. :/


----------



## CR33P

i hope the dlc season pass will be $19.99 and not $21.99, because i don't want to buy another prepaid card..
also my 3ds and wii u nintendo id are seperate since i registered my 3ds one on my wii u, which was a lemon. if they were linked i would've already bought the mk8 dlc because i have enough

and no, i can't borrow my parents credit card q.q


----------



## D i a

Reindeer said:


> RIP to the mind of the person on the Hyrule Warriors development team who still thought that Sheik = Zelda was a big spoiler.


^ All of this. Seriously.

I've been having a lot of fun with this game though, it can be very challenging at times. I haven't done a whole lot of exploring in adventure mode yet, but from what I have played was neat. I've also decided I like playing as Midna... still don't really know my feelings for Lana. I like how fast she is... xP

- - - Post Merge - - -



CR33P said:


> i hope the dlc season pass will be $19.99 and not $21.99, because i don't want to buy another prepaid card..



I think it was 19.99?...


----------



## oath2order

I bet Lana will come up in a future game.


----------



## nard

oath2order said:


> I bet Lana will come up in a future game.





Yeah, maybe Zelda U?



I don't know why Nintendo would just make a character for a plot. They could've made a great plot from anything. Probably hinted at her, just like Roy in Melee.


----------



## Reindeer

Fuzzling said:


> Yeah, maybe Zelda U?


I think it's more likely that she'll be in a future Dynasty Warriors title, since she's an insert from those people. Apart from that, the timeline she's in does not seem to be connected at all with what is in Zelda U. If she does show up in there, it'll probably just be a cameo rather than as an important character.


----------



## Cory

wait lana isn't a dynasty warriors character?


----------



## Reindeer

No, she's an original character made for Hyrule Warriors by the team that makes Dynasty Warriors. That's why I think she's more their property than Nintendo's, and why she's more likely to show up in a DW title than Zelda U.


----------



## Flop

Am I the only one who almost exclusively uses Link and levels up the other characters with rupees?  I sometimes use Impa, and my girlfriend uses Sheik.  Link is a level 34 while everyone else is under leveled.


----------



## nard

Flop said:


> Am I the only one who almost exclusively uses Link and levels up the other characters with rupees?  I sometimes use Impa, and my girlfriend uses Sheik.  Link is a level 34 while everyone else is under leveled.




Not at all.


I usually use Link for Adventure Mode, but y'know, with the Master Sword 'n all, he's almost invincible. >~>


----------



## Jake

Flop said:


> Am I the only one who almost exclusively uses Link and levels up the other characters with rupees?  I sometimes use Impa, and my girlfriend uses Sheik.  Link is a level 34 while everyone else is under leveled.



No I use almost everyone for variation

Only two I don't really use are darunia and ruto. Darunia is ehhhh but ruto literally sucks and I hate her so much

I haven't unlocked zant or girahim yet tho


----------



## CR33P

the game was sold out


----------



## oath2order

CR33P said:


> the game was sold out



Sucks.

I was so glad to get it.


----------



## Cress

I just got the Level 3 Magic Rod. It had 6 Skill slots and 280 power. O_O I'm guessing that with 2 Stars, it'll be more powerful than the Master Sword.
I also got Agitha. I haven't played as her yet and I don't plan on anytime soon. Zant is the only character I have left to unlock.


----------



## DarkOnyx

Can anyone give me an adventure mode tip?The place where you have to play as Fi and kill an improsened and two mini improsoned is really hard.Can't seem to beat it...


----------



## Jake

sharkystriker22 said:


> Can anyone give me an adventure mode tip?The place where you have to play as Fi and kill an improsened and two mini improsoned is really hard.Can't seem to beat it...



i finally did it on my third go

uhh Fi was level 25 iirc and was using goddess sword power 104 
(i also had badges for 2 potion uses and 2 special attack bars)

bascically i just did everything up to the imprisoned. once i got there, i destroyed the beamos coz **** u, then got the minis. then I went just attacked the toes whilst waiting for it to trip over. i kept doing this (dodging when it does the thunder thingy) until it finally gets to the part where it sends out shockwaves when it steps, where i went in the middle of the feet, and used the A special - which attacks it and destroys all the toes - it fell, and i did the usual, and repeat. if i used up the two special attack bars without it dying (which it should be really close to), i'd use the spirit gauge and press A (ive found that doing that bypasses having to cut its toes off, and it just falls to the ground, exposing the weak point (works with every monster, too)) and yea thats how i did it basically.


----------



## Reindeer

Flop said:


> Am I the only one who almost exclusively uses Link and levels up the other characters with rupees?  I sometimes use Impa, and my girlfriend uses Sheik.  Link is a level 34 while everyone else is under leveled.


I tend to use Midna and Sheik the most. Sheik is fast and takes down a fair amount of enemies, whereas Midna is just pure destruction.



Jake. said:


> No I use almost everyone for variation
> 
> Only two I don't really use are darunia and ruto. Darunia is ehhhh but ruto literally sucks and I hate her so much


True that. Ruto is trash.



PuffleKirby21 said:


> I also got Agitha. I haven't played as her yet and I don't plan on anytime soon. Zant is the only character I have left to unlock.


Which item do you need to use on her map? I'm too lazy to find out.


----------



## nard

Reindeer said:


> Which item do you need to use on her map? I'm too lazy to find out.




Water bomb on the boulder. Suggest that you use Link with Master Sword, that Dark Agitha is... yeah.


----------



## Cress

Fuzzling said:


> Water bomb on the boulder. Suggest that you use Link with Master Sword, that Dark Agitha is... yeah.



I didn't use the Master Sword and still found her to be pretty easy. :/ Beat it on my first try and took barely any damage.


----------



## nard

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I didn't use the Master Sword and still found her to be pretty easy. :/ Beat it on my first try and took barely any damage.




Was still getting use to Ghirahim.


----------



## Flop

Just got Link to level 50


----------



## CR33P

ugh why does this game keep showing zant without his helmet, i'd rather play as the cool, calm, and mysterious zant other than the ugly crazy side


----------



## Jake

Flop said:


> Just got Link to level 50


wtf i got the game like a week before you and he's only level 35 or somethin in my game



CR33P said:


> ugh why does this game keep showing zant without his helmet, i'd rather play as the cool, calm, and mysterious zant other than the ugly crazy side


I KNOW
i hate zant so much, he's so creepy, and he's even creepier when he's not wearing his helmet just keep it on pls


----------



## Cress

I found this glitch while playing as Link. I drank a potion when I had a quarter of a heart left. I got hit while I was drinking it, so it showed the defeat screen, but I didn't die and the defeat screen wouldn't go away. So I was just running around constantly until I felt like restarting my Wii U.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flop said:


> Just got Link to level 50



Mine is at level 47 I think. I try to play as a variety of characters, but I've been using Link a lot since I got the really good Magic Rod.


----------



## Jake

here is a trailer showing off Cia


----------



## Reindeer

Dang, that looks cool. I'm wondering about how legit that March date is myself now. She seems fairly complete.


----------



## TykiButterfree

What is the difference between the two controller options you pick at the beginning? I just picked warrior because that is the only one the instruction book explained. I have only played a couple levels now, but it is really fun. Endless enemy attack!!! 

Also, why is the Club Nintendo registration code hidden behind the game disc hidden on the inside cover behind the plastic? I tilted the case when the game was out and was like "Wait, did that say Club Nintendo?" It is so hard to read and I don't want to destroy the case. What happened to the slips of paper that usually come with the games?


----------



## Flop

TykiButterfree said:


> What is the difference between the two controller options you pick at the beginning? I just picked warrior because that is the only one the instruction book explained. I have only played a couple levels now, but it is really fun. Endless enemy attack!!!
> 
> Also, why is the Club Nintendo registration code hidden behind the game disc hidden on the inside cover behind the plastic? I tilted the case when the game was out and was like "Wait, did that say Club Nintendo?" It is so hard to read and I don't want to destroy the case. What happened to the slips of paper that usually come with the games?



I think Zelda mode may just be a more familiar playing style for traditional LoZ players. I have no idea tbh. 

As for the Club Nintendo code, I flipped out when I didn't see it at first. That question is easily answered though. Nintendo is trying to be economically and environmentally conservative. That's why a lot of instruction manuals are now digital or otherwise very short.  Notice how the 3DS game cases are much thinner and lighter?   If you look behind the manuals, you'll see the "recycle" symbol as well.  I personally love it that Nintendo is taking this approach to their new game cases.


----------



## Jake

Reindeer said:


> Dang, that looks cool. I'm wondering about how legit that March date is myself now. She seems fairly complete.



i still think its oct 16/17 and not march

the official nintendo AUS facebook page says you can play as them in a DLC on oct 17th


anyway, i really want this dlc, but i know i'll stop playing this game in like 2 months so... :\


----------



## TykiButterfree

Ok, but couldn't the code be a little higher up where you can see text? I also think the instruction books are too short. They don't say anything useful so I don't usually read them any more. The Hyrule warriors one just makes a note the controls explained are the warrior style, and fails to mention the second option. I like when the guides had some pictures in them, like when they introduce a few characters and basic plot. I like seeing character artwork.

One more random question, is there a way to turn the game pad off when playing using a wii remote? Right now I have just been turning it away because seeing the game on two screens is distracting.


----------



## Flop

Click the Home Button and click Controller Settings. There should be an option to turn the GamePad display off.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Ooh awesome! I'll have to try it later. I think the game pad is too big so whenever there is a second option I like to use it. Though it gets a bit tiring shaking the wii remote repeatedly to slash all the enemies. This game makes me want to see what dynasty warriors is like. Attacking the giant mobs and stealing enemy forts is fun.


----------



## Flop

TykiButterfree said:


> Ooh awesome! I'll have to try it later. I think the game pad is too big so whenever there is a second option I like to use it. Though it gets a bit tiring shaking the wii remote repeatedly to slash all the enemies. This game makes me want to see what dynasty warriors is like. Attacking the giant mobs and stealing enemy forts is fun.


Sounds like the opposite of me. The GamePad feels perfect for me, and any other controller options don't feel as good. Maybe you should invest in a Wii U Classic Controller Pro if you haven't already. My girlfriend uses it and she says it's perfect for her hand size.


----------



## Reindeer

Full details of the Master Quest Pack revealed:








The new weapon is Epona (as posted before).










The new scenario features Cia squaring off against Hyrulean forces, with five episodes being part of the story. The story also details how she meets Volga and Wizzro. The above picture also confirms that Wizzro and Volga will be playable.






The new Adventure Mode map uses special rules, disallowing the use of items and making you unable to recover health. As a reward for beating it, high rank weapons can be unlocked for Cia, Volga and Wizzro.










Two "Guardian of Time" costumes are also included in the pack, for Cia and Lana.


----------



## Jake

Sia looks so good in that costume brb whilst I go cry myself to sleep


----------



## Flop

Wow Ganon was way too easy...


----------



## nard

Reindeer said:


> Full details of the Master Quest Pack revealed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new weapon is Epona (as posted before).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new scenario features Cia squaring off against Hyrulean forces, with five episodes being part of the story. The story also details how she meets Volga and Wizzro. The above picture also confirms that Wizzro and Volga will be playable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Adventure Mode map uses special rules, disallowing the use of items and making you unable to recover health. As a reward for beating it, high rank weapons can be unlocked for Cia, Volga and Wizzro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two "Guardian of Time" costumes are also included in the pack, for Cia and Lana.





Cannot wait for that Lana costume and Epona~


----------



## D i a

Epona as a weapon, that is pretty sweet. I can't wait to try her out! I think I'd love to fight with Epona in battle. I wonder what her move set will be...
The outfits for Cia and Lana are nice too, I don't think they have any other outfits in the game currently?


----------



## CR33P

people with the game, how is the ally ai? are your teammates like impa and the hyrulean captains actually fighting? about how many enemies can they kill, and can they take down a keep boss?


----------



## Reindeer

CR33P said:


> people with the game, how is the ally ai? are your teammates like impa and the hyrulean captains actually fighting? about how many enemies can they kill, and can they take down a keep boss?


In general, ally AI is about as crap as you'd come to expect. While they do fight, they're about as active as the enemy grunts and often need saving. They'll kill enemies if they manage to gang up on them. I know I'm always surprised when I suddenly see the message "Hyrulean Captain took down Lizalfos!", since that technically shouldn't be possible. I've seen them whittle down the "health bar" of keeps slowly, but never seen them actually taking down a Keep Boss. Maybe next time I'll have them keep fighting the Keep Boss to see if they can actually capture a keep.

So in general, crap with some shining moments.


----------



## Cress

CR33P said:


> people with the game, how is the ally ai? are your teammates like impa and the hyrulean captains actually fighting? about how many enemies can they kill, and can they take down a keep boss?



Pretty much what Reindeer said, but I want to add that they need help WAY TOO OFTEN. It seems like someone needs help every half a minute. They can almost never do anything for themselves.

I unlocked Zant and tried using the Wind Waker for the first time today. The Wind Waker is the worst weapon I've used so far. Wind Waker is my favorite Zelda game, but this thing can't do anything good. It's way too slow and weak. I think after 5 shield breakers on an Aeroflos, it was only at half of its health. It's good at pushing away enemies, but what's the point in that when getting rid of them gives you rewards?
Also got the level 3 Hylian Sword. It's like the 8-bit sword, but with 6 Skill slots instead of 0.


----------



## Reindeer

The Wind Waker is terrible. Honestly, most secondary weapons are terrible. I hate the Gauntlets, I hate the Naginata, I hate the Deku Spear and I hate the Wind Waker. The Fire Rod is like the only one I can stand, but even then it's not an incredible weapon.

I finally unlocked Midna's Level 2 weapon, the Twilight Shackle, and hot damn. I sweeped 175 in a single combo. Before that I couldn't even break 100. I also set my Spirit Focus chain at 270 during the same mission playthrough.


----------



## Reindeer

Video showing how Volga plays.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Flop said:


> Sounds like the opposite of me. The GamePad feels perfect for me, and any other controller options don't feel as good. Maybe you should invest in a Wii U Classic Controller Pro if you haven't already. My girlfriend uses it and she says it's perfect for her hand size.


Nice! That controller looks cool. I want to see what they do for Smash Bros first. If I can end up using a Gamecube controller, I will. 

And you can play as Volga? Awesome! Is that from the dlc? My brother just bought it and it is funny to see Dark Link in cut scenes.


----------



## Flop

I really hate playing Adventure mode on certain Character-limited levels.  Darunia and Ruto are painfully horrid.


----------



## D i a

Flop said:


> I really hate playing Adventure mode on certain Character-limited levels.  Darunia and Ruto are painfully horrid.


I know exactly what you're saying. There's a level with Fi that I just can't beat. It's a level 8 mission, I guess? The one where you fight three imprisoned (two are mini, though)?
I've managed to get by with some of the missions limited to Darunia, but I can't do diddly squat with Ruto.


----------



## Flop

D i a said:


> I know exactly what you're saying. There's a level with Fi that I just can't beat. It's a level 8 mission, I guess? The one where you fight three imprisoned (two are mini, though)?
> I've managed to get by with some of the missions limited to Darunia, but I can't do diddly squat with Ruto.


Uuuugh that mission is painful. I don't know if I'm using Fi wrong or what, but she is absolutely horrible imo


----------



## Reindeer

TykiButterfree said:


> And you can play as Volga? Awesome! Is that from the dlc? My brother just bought it and it is funny to see Dark Link in cut scenes.


Volga is already playable with the latest Japanese patch, but will be made available to the rest of the world on October 16th, when the Master Quest Pack releases.

Also, I found the news article that confused me about when we could play as bosses. In March, there'll be a Boss Pack released, but it just contains new game modes. I got confused and thought that meant the bosses wouldn't be playable until then either. I assume it'll have something like a boss rush in it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flop said:


> I really hate playing Adventure mode on certain Character-limited levels.  Darunia and Ruto are painfully horrid.


It's also pretty bad when you're limited to a character with a **** weapon. I currently have one that's limited to Lana with the Deku Spear, but it's just terrible to do. It'll be a while before I get back to that.

Any tips for the mission where I have to beat two Gohmas with Ghirahim being a ****? It's a Lv.9 and only gives a bomb card, but I need to get through it to get to Ghirahim.


----------



## Solar

So I've just recently gotten intrigued by this game. I don't have enough money for it yet but the DLC also looks really interesting. What are your general opinions on the game? How repetitive is it and does it get in the way of it being fun? Thanks for any answers!


----------



## Reindeer

It is fairly repetitive, but I wouldn't say that gets in the way. I think if you don't like hack & slash titles in general, it'll annoy you to hell and back though. The different missions make the game interesting to play, though you might find yourself tired out from constantly fighting hordes of enemies after an hour or two. The story missions are also relatively long (~30 minutes for most), so it's not a game you can just pick up and play unless you go into Adventure Mode.

I'd recommend playing it if you enjoy Zelda games, since there's a lot of nice references to the games and this game is a fresh way of playing in the Zelda universe.


----------



## Solar

Reindeer said:


> It is fairly repetitive, but I wouldn't say that gets in the way. I think if you don't like hack & slash titles in general, it'll annoy you to hell and back though. The different missions make the game interesting to play, though you might find yourself tired out from constantly fighting hordes of enemies after an hour or two. The story missions are also relatively long (~30 minutes for most), so it's not a game you can just pick up and play unless you go into Adventure Mode.
> 
> I'd recommend playing it if you enjoy Zelda games, since there's a lot of nice references to the games and this game is a fresh way of playing in the Zelda universe.



Thanks for the reply! I love Dragon Nest (an MMORPG) which is fairly similar in terms of being a hack and slash game. Do characters learn new skills or combos (idk what they're called) as you progress? That's something I usually really look forward to in games like these.


----------



## n64king

Flop said:


> I really hate playing Adventure mode on certain Character-limited levels.  Darunia and Ruto are painfully horrid.



Ugh totally feel the same. Tbh during the Volga/Skyloft spot with Link wasn't as good as it advertised. USE LIGHT! it says, but that could have been way better with Impa or even Lana

- - - Post Merge - - -

I rather am enjoying this though. I feel like Zelda + Dynasty was a good crossover choice. It ended up a little better than I expected. It's kind of made me want to re-explore the Dynasty series. I could always steal DW7 from my friend....


----------



## Flop

Solar said:


> Thanks for the reply! I love Dragon Nest (an MMORPG) which is fairly similar in terms of being a hack and slash game. Do characters learn new skills or combos (idk what they're called) as you progress? That's something I usually really look forward to in games like these.


Of course! As you progress in the game, you collect "Materials" that can be used to upgrade your character and expand their combos and abilities.


----------



## Solar

Flop said:


> Of course! As you progress in the game, you collect "Materials" that can be used to upgrade your character and expand their combos and abilities.



Thanks Flop  Sounds a lot more in-depth than I previously thought! Definitely adding to the list of games I need to buy


----------



## Flop

Spoiler: Massive image











Does anyone know how to move these guys?  I'd rather not waste any items.  In the original game, even doing so much as touching these guys would provoke them to attack, haha.


----------



## D i a

Flop said:


> Uuuugh that mission is painful. I don't know if I'm using Fi wrong or what, but she is absolutely horrible imo



I know. It's ridiculous. I can get the two mini imprisoned down but then the final one? Forget it... Guess I just need to amp up Fi's game with some shiny new badges. xP

I just got the wind waker, and I think it's okay. It does seem slow... but I like the music the pops out when you use it. ^^;
I want to unlock Agitha but I just don't have enough of the map uncovered yet, I guess. I got Ruto fine though.
Oh well, back to playing more now... lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And for above, Flop, I can't see your image. It shows up as a black rectangle.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah, just pulled it into a different tab. Nevermind. Maybe bombing the statues?... I'm not sure.


----------



## Flop

D i a said:


> I know. It's ridiculous. I can get the two mini imprisoned down but then the final one? Forget it... Guess I just need to amp up Fi's game with some shiny new badges. xP
> I just got the wind waker, and I think it's okay. It does seem slow... but I like the music the pops out when you use it. ^^;
> I want to unlock Agitha but I just don't have enough of the map uncovered yet, I guess. I got Ruto fine though.
> Oh well, back to playing more now... lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And for above, Flop, I can't see your image. It shows up as a black rectangle.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ah, just pulled it into a different tab. Nevermind. Maybe bombing the statues?... I'm not sure.


The Baton was a good idea.....but no.  It's horrible.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, the Power Bracelet moves the statues


----------



## Cress

Flop said:


> Of course! As you progress in the game, you collect "Materials" that can be used to upgrade your character and expand their combos and abilities.



Don't forget one of the rarest materials in the game!
Lana's Clothes!!!
Seriously, how can you get that item without it being creepy?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reindeer said:


> The Wind Waker is terrible. Honestly, most secondary weapons are terrible. I hate the Gauntlets, I hate the Naginata, I hate the Deku Spear and I hate the Wind Waker. The Fire Rod is like the only one I can stand, but even then it's not an incredible weapon.



I haven't used the Gauntlets yet, so I can't judge them. Lana's Spear is horrible but it looks amazing next to the Wind Waker. The Naginata is okay, but Impa's other weapon and other fire-type weapons completely overshadow it. Fire Rod is one of my favorite weapons, but maybe because I got a Level 3 Magical Rod with 5 stars...
*420 Power! That's incredible!!!*


----------



## Flop

Eh, that Imprisoned mission wasn't so bad with Fi after I leveled her up. I got her to 40 and it was fine.


----------



## Flop

I really wanna level up Link so I can level up my characters more,  but I don't have the patience to do so. *sigh*


----------



## RhinoK

This makes me want Hyrule Warriors more and more.


----------



## Solar

RhinoK said:


> This makes me want Hyrule Warriors more and more.



Same here ;~; How long will the season pass be available for?


----------



## oath2order

HILDA SKIN FK YEAS


----------



## Reindeer

Solar said:


> Same here ;~; How long will the season pass be available for?


The season pass should be available at least while the packs are still coming out, and seeing as the final pack is slated for release in February, you've got some time.
Apart from that, I'm not sure if it'll even get taken down. I'd just say it's a DLC bundle rather than a season pass. You can purchase the packs separately but purchasing them together makes it cheaper, same as the MK8 bundle.


----------



## Flop

Reindeer said:


> The season pass should be available at least while the packs are still coming out, and seeing as the final pack is slated for release in February, you've got some time.
> Apart from that, I'm not sure if it'll even get taken down. I'd just say it's a DLC bundle rather than a season pass. You can purchase the packs separately but purchasing them together makes it cheaper, same as the MK8 bundle.


Uh, yeah. What they said, lol. 

Who are you maining with,  everyone?   I just got Link to level 60


----------



## Reindeer

I'm maining Midna, as I expected I would before release. Here's a video I recorded with me crappily playing as her.
Midna is one of my favorite Zelda characters, and the fact that she manages to kick some ass really adds to how much I enjoy her. The only thing I feel could be improved about her is her walking speed. Even when she runs/rides the wolf I feel like she's way too slow.


----------



## Flop

Reindeer said:


> I'm maining Midna, as I expected I would before release. Here's a video I recorded with me crappily playing as her.
> Midna is one of my favorite Zelda characters, and the fact that she manages to kick some ass really adds to how much I enjoy her. The only thing I feel could be improved about her is her walking speed. Even when she runs/rides the wolf I feel like she's way too slow.


Yeah, her speed and the awkward crisscross wolf attack is what turns me off her. Im general, I feel like her control mechanics are unpredictable and inconsistent.


----------



## Reindeer

Flop said:


> Yeah, her speed and the awkward crisscross wolf attack is what turns me off her. Im general, I feel like her control mechanics are unpredictable and inconsistent.


I wouldn't say she's awkward. I've managed to kick quite a bit of ass with her, as her attacks do a nice amount of damage. It's just that her speed is low so I often have to take that into consideration. It's like how Zelda comes close to being a balanced fighter but her attack power is too low.


----------



## nard

Anyone else think that Nintendo is focusing a _little_ too much on Link? He already had 4 weapons, and now Epona! They should give more characters, like Ganondorf, or Sheik ( Like ninja weapons idk ), more weapons to use.


But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Flop

Fuzzling said:


> Anyone else think that Nintendo is focusing a _little_ too much on Link? He already had 4 weapons, and now Epona! They should give more characters, like Ganondorf, or Sheik ( Like ninja weapons idk ), more weapons to use.
> 
> 
> But that's just my opinion.


Nah, Link is cool man.


----------



## Jawile

Reindeer said:


> I'm maining Midna, as I expected I would before release. Here's a video I recorded with me crappily playing as her.
> Midna is one of my favorite Zelda characters, and the fact that she manages to kick some ass really adds to how much I enjoy her. The only thing I feel could be improved about her is her walking speed. Even when she runs/rides the wolf I feel like she's way too slow.



Midna is awesome in this game. The only thing I don't like about her is how the wolf makes a sound when teleporting in and teleporting out. Gets annoying.

Anyways, I play a lot of Link and Fi.


----------



## Flop

Holy Jesus the lvl 3 Fire Rod is wicked.


----------



## Cress

Flop said:


> Holy Jesus the lvl 3 Fire Rod is wicked.


Here's mine.


----------



## Jawile

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Here's mine.
> View attachment 70110



Oh man I need that. I don't have too many weapon alts. I like the White Sword, though.


----------



## Jake

Idk if I should buy the DLC and it's stressin me out


----------



## Solar

Downloading Hyrule Warriors right now!!!! So excited!!!!!!


----------



## Cress

Jake. said:


> Idk if I should buy the DLC and it's stressin me out



Me too. I probably will end up getting it, but $20 is a bit much. Then again it does have 4 packs that cost who knows how much each.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jawile said:


> Oh man I need that. I don't have too many weapon alts. I like the White Sword, though.



I unlocked the Skill on it, and it sucks now. *The skill increases the damage you take. Why does it exist.* I forgot the name of it, but you'll know it when you get it.


----------



## Flop

Just trying to keep this thread alive :c

Got Link to level 65 earlier.


----------



## Reindeer

Enjoy getting him to 100. He's my highest leveled warrior as well, though Midna is fairly quickly catching up. Meanwhile, Ruto and Darunia are lagging behind, being only level 21.


----------



## Flop

Reindeer said:


> Enjoy getting him to 100. He's my highest leveled warrior as well, though Midna is fairly quickly catching up. Meanwhile, Ruto and Darunia are lagging behind, being only level 21.


What level is yours?  0_o
And Ruto is actually my second highest character. She sucks so badly that I need to keep her like 15 levels above everyone else so she stands a chance in even the simplest of Adventure levels.


----------



## Reindeer

Level 39, Midna is 37. I don't think I've played as much as you, especially looking at the amount of rupees you've collected. Either that, or I've just wasted more.

They missed a chance with Ruto, that's for sure. She has some range to her, but that's about it. Her attacks are too weak to really do anything lasting, even if the enemy is super easy to beat.


----------



## Flop

Reindeer said:


> Level 39, Midna is 37. I don't think I've played as much as you, especially looking at the amount of rupees you've collected. Either that, or I've just wasted more.
> 
> They missed a chance with Ruto, that's for sure. She has some range to her, but that's about it. Her attacks are too weak to really do anything lasting, even if the enemy is super easy to beat.


Uh, I haven't posted anything regarding my rupees.  I'm absolutely broke. I spend them all on leveling characters.


----------



## Reindeer

My mistake, that was Puffle. herp-a-derp
I've been kinda using it to level as well, though not as much as you. I've always made sure I have at least 100k, though I'm not sure why.


----------



## Yatogami

Anyone wanna add me for Adventure Links? I'd appreciate if a few people would let me. My NNID is NinFanBoy01, if you didn't read the side.


----------



## Jake

Reindeer said:


> Level 39, Midna is 37. I don't think I've played as much as you, especially looking at the amount of rupees you've collected. Either that, or I've just wasted more.
> 
> They missed a chance with Ruto, that's for sure. She has some range to her, but that's about it. Her attacks are too weak to really do anything lasting, even if the enemy is super easy to beat.



all they had to do was make ruto shoot out a small stream of water in front of her so you could hit more enemies when you used her Y attacks and she would be 10x better lol


----------



## Stevey Queen

I played a demo today at Target. I sucked so much. There's so much going on. It's crazy


----------



## D i a

LoveMcQueen said:


> I played a demo today at Target. I sucked so much. There's so much going on. It's crazy


It definitely takes some practice! And there are always levels where you need to go back and try again...
...like, for example, that Fi square on the adventure map! I spent a lot of time today working on the adventure mode, and I finally beat the square where you're required to play Fi, and fight the 2 mini Imprisoned and the one large one!! Huzzah!! I went on to unlock two more characters, so I only have one left on the map now.
I'm also really liking the fact that the more you fight bosses, the quicker you can deal their death. King Dodongo takes no time at all now. It's a walk in the park. Lol.


----------



## Jake

i unlocked zant so now i have everyone and idk what to do anymore


----------



## nard

Jake. said:


> i unlocked zant so now i have everyone and idk what to do anymore





Go back and get all maps an A if you already haven't? All Skulltulas?


----------



## Jake

Fuzzling said:


> Go back and get all maps an A if you already haven't? All Skulltulas?



i still have maps to go but i cbf and skulltulas are a ***** like wtf why u do dis


----------



## nard

Jake. said:


> i still have maps to go but i cbf and skulltulas are a ***** like wtf why u do dis




Agreed.


They like to appear when I'm halfway across the stage.


----------



## nard

Yes, finally unlocked Zant!


----------



## Jawile

Fuzzling said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> They like to appear when I'm halfway across the stage.



They always appear after 1,000 kills so if you know where they are you can try to position yourself nearby!


----------



## DarkOnyx

So excited for the new character dlc.^-^ Volga will be one of my new mains.


----------



## Solar

I am in LOVE with this game. This genre usually isn't my first choice for a game but this is so fun. Lana is definitely my main and one of my baes. Does it matter if some characters are under leveled? or is that not going to be a problem in this game? I can't wait for the DLC with the best Lana alt costume.


----------



## Reindeer

Solar said:


> I am in LOVE with this game. This genre usually isn't my first choice for a game but this is so fun. Lana is definitely my main and one of my baes. Does it matter if some characters are under leveled? or is that not going to be a problem in this game? I can't wait for the DLC with the best Lana alt costume.


It doesn't really matter. All it affects is how much attack power they have, and if you're "underleveled" then you'll be leveling up quickly in those stages.


----------



## Solar

Any tips on how to beat Volga in the first Skyloft scenario where you meet Fi? I just can't get him below half health without dying :/ his attacks always manage to sweep me in even when I dodge.


----------



## Reindeer

I'd just keep trying if I were you. I managed to beat him on my first try, so I've honestly not got a lot of suggestions apart from "dodge like hell". The guy's kinda tricky at first but unless you're dodging into his attacks he shouldn't be a problem. It's also mostly a survival, since you'll eventually have to use the Fairy Fountain.


----------



## Flop

Solar said:


> Any tips on how to beat Volga in the first Skyloft scenario where you meet Fi? I just can't get him below half health without dying :/ his attacks always manage to sweep me in even when I dodge.


If he's glowing red, don't even attempt to fight him. He'll rip you to pieces. You have to get to the Great Fairy first. But yeah, if you're having trouble, maybe try levelling up or practice on Volga on the first Legend Mode level until you can predict his every movement. Believe me, once you fight him enough times, you don't even have to think about it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, just got Link to level 80


----------



## D i a

Solar said:


> Any tips on how to beat Volga in the first Skyloft scenario where you meet Fi? I just can't get him below half health without dying :/ his attacks always manage to sweep me in even when I dodge.


Press the dodge button while aiming left or right. Keep circling and attacking.
Works for anyone. =P


----------



## CR33P

i just bought the game. still waiting to play it.. i'm kinda nervous!


----------



## meggiewes

Don't be nervous. It is really fun mowing down lots of enemies. And it also has a good story to it. I'm just stuck on the very, very last boss. I will get it though.


----------



## Cress

Jawile said:


> They always appear after 1,000 kills so if you know where they are you can try to position yourself nearby!



Not always.


Spoiler: After you beat Legend Mode



A second skulltula appears on every stage after you beat it, and they are way too annoying. For all of them, you have to play on hard mode with a certain character and weapon. Then you have to accomplish a certain task. If they weren't trolling you enough, they censor out some parts of the objective and have to guess what they are. It sucks.



I haven't played this since Smash Bros came out, but I think I had Link and Ghirahim at level 57, and the next highest was Lana at level 38, so a lot lower than my main 2. I have everyone at level 26 or higher just because. Not much else to say except that the mission to unlock the Level 3 Deku Spear is EVIL. YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED.


----------



## Flop

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Not always.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: After you beat Legend Mode
> 
> 
> 
> A second skulltula appears on every stage after you beat it, and they are way too annoying. For all of them, you have to play on hard mode with a certain character and weapon. Then you have to accomplish a certain task. If they weren't trolling you enough, they censor out some parts of the objective and have to guess what they are. It sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't played this since Smash Bros came out, but I think I had Link and Ghirahim at level 57, and the next highest was Lana at level 38, so a lot lower than my main 2. I have everyone at level 26 or higher just because. Not much else to say except that the mission to unlock the Level 3 Deku Spear is EVIL. YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED.


I HAAAAAAAAAATED THAT MISSION OMFG.


----------



## Cress

Flop said:


> I HAAAAAAAAAATED THAT MISSION OMFG.



I'm pretty sure I can't live for more than 5 minutes in that mission. And getting an A Rank on it? Ha! Forget that!


----------



## Solar

So I actually like Fi alot???? IIRC, that's quite an unpopular opinion


----------



## Jake

ok nvm i A ranked the one infront of it (even tho it said i just needed B rank) and I unlocked it w/e


----------



## Reindeer

Solar said:


> So I actually like Fi alot???? IIRC, that's quite an unpopular opinion


Fi is pretty incredible when she initially unlocks, but once you get further into the game her weaknesses start showing.


----------



## n64king

Solar said:


> So I actually like Fi alot???? IIRC, that's quite an unpopular opinion



I like Fi. She's good once you've upgraded her sword thang.


----------



## Flop

Reindeer said:


> Fi is pretty incredible when she initially unlocks, but once you get further into the game her weaknesses start showing.


On the contrary,  I think that's the opposite. She's painfully weak at first, and she becomes awesome with the upgrades


----------



## Melyora

I started playing it this weekend (it was a present for my boyfriend) and I played together with my boyfriend. He was on the Wii U Pad and me on the Wii mote. Wii mote combo's are hard to pull off correctly XD I'm mostly swinging around and pushing the B button at different intervals trying to get a combo. I'm getting it figured out though =)
I tried out Impa, Sheik and Lana. I found all of them having pros and cons. Impa is just not my style, Sheik's combos are very nice for the mobs with AoE, Lana's AoE combos and skill are harder to place correctly, but I like her mobility. 
We haven't progressed much further yet XD Fi and the Goron boss are unlocked, but didn't have the chance to try them out


----------



## Jawile

Flop said:


> I HAAAAAAAAAATED THAT MISSION OMFG.



What's the mission? I don't think I've gotten that far yet.


----------



## n64king

Okay now I'm getting bored of the game. I should think its more fun with multiplayer by now for me. But lol not gonna play with my lame friends who can't even do MK8. 
Why is it hit or miss on the recommendation elements. Replaying a couple earlier ones and Lana + Electricity on Palace of Twilight level is not working and completely and utterly pointless. She loses so hard, she's better with Water. Before that Link was doing awful when it recommended Light, but changed it to Fire and it worked. Minor thing but yeah. Even if all weapons are starter level it seems to be wonky.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flop said:


> On the contrary,  I think that's the opposite. She's painfully weak at first, and she becomes awesome with the upgrades



So painful in fact I was like what is the point of this. But then she kicks butt later on, or she did for me.


----------



## Jake

how do i bring down the moon from majoras mask when using the hookshot on enemies i did it like twice but idk how to do it and now i feel like a failure


----------



## Flop

Jake. said:


> how do i bring down the moon from majoras mask when using the hookshot on enemies i did it like twice but idk how to do it and now i feel like a failure


You have to have the Hookshot powerup that sometimes drops.


----------



## Cress

Jawile said:


> What's the mission? I don't think I've gotten that far yet.



I could just say that you're limited to using Lana with the Deku Stick/Spear and that would turn away everybody.


----------



## Flop

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I could just say that you're limited to using Lana with the Deku Stick/Spear and that would turn away everybody.


I might have won it if Lana wasn't a level 29 LOL


----------



## Cress

Flop said:


> I might have won it if Lana wasn't a level 29 LOL



I just spent money to get her to Level 45 and I'm still too scared to try that mission again.


----------



## Flop

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I just spent money to get her to Level 45 and I'm still too scared to try that mission again.


That one mission in the Water Temple where you play as Ruto to get the lvl 2 Zora Scale raped me the first time. It wasn't even hard....her attacks just take too long, and my base was captured.  She's level 50 now, and I'm still terrified to try that again.

_Those_ missions, man.


----------



## Cress

Flop said:


> That one mission in the Water Temple where you play as Ruto to get the lvl 2 Zora Scale raped me the first time. It wasn't even hard....her attacks just take too long, and my base was captured.  She's level 50 now, and I'm still terrified to try that again.
> 
> _Those_ missions, man.



Haven't gotten there yet. Sounds scary enough.
The only other 2 challenges that gave me a hard time were Ghirahim's level 2 weapon, and Zelda's level 2 Wind Waker, which I still haven't beaten.


----------



## Flop

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Haven't gotten there yet. Sounds scary enough.
> The only other 2 challenges that gave me a hard time were Ghirahim's level 2 weapon, and Zelda's level 2 Wind Waker, which I still haven't beaten.


Wind Waker : Zelda :: Zora Scale : Ruto


----------



## Cress

Flop said:


> Wind Waker : Zelda :: Zora Scale : Ruto



At least Ruto's faster.


----------



## Flop

Grinded the level with a Mandala and 2 Argaroks many many times, oh lord. Got Link to level 93. I'm working on 99 so I can focus on my other characters and weapon crafting.


----------



## n64king

Flop said:


> You have to have the Hookshot powerup that sometimes drops.



omg im dying cause it was the one weapon I was like "wat? do I press ZR twice like a combo?" cause I swear that's when I did it.


Does anyone get the sense that the situations in this game are much more dire than anything you encounter in any other LoZ game? Yeah yeah hack n' slash but still. It's total high energy. Even with me slightly having enough of it I'm like "oh maybe I'll play again"


----------



## Flop

Spoiler: So this happened


----------



## meggiewes

I finished the game! I am so excited about it. I was playing it on normal and somehow the last level got on hard. Had to turn it back to normal before I could beat it. But still, I actually beat a game completely. That is somewhat rare for me considering the games I play don't normally have an actual ending and go on forever and ever.


----------



## Flop

meggiewes said:


> I finished the game! I am so excited about it. I was playing it on normal and somehow the last level got on hard. Had to turn it back to normal before I could beat it. But still, I actually beat a game completely. That is somewhat rare for me considering the games I play don't normally have an actual ending and go on forever and ever.


Hate to burst your bubble, but you're far from beating the game completely. ;-; You finished the basic story, yes, but there is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy more.


----------



## Cress

Flop said:


> Spoiler: So this happened



How'd you get there so fast? EXP+ is obvious, but what else did you do?


----------



## Flop

PuffleKirby21 said:


> How'd you get there so fast? EXP+ is obvious, but what else did you do?


Lol, just playing through almost all of Adventure Mode with Link and grinding once I got to about 80.


----------



## Chris

My parents spoiled me when I was staying with them them over the weekend and they bought me this game.  Not had a chance to play it though - in fact, it's still in it's plastic wrap. Some friends have said its good though so I'm taking their word for it.


----------



## CR33P

Flop said:


> Spoiler: So this happened



99 is the maximum level? this bothers me.. so much.


----------



## meggiewes

Flop said:


> Hate to burst your bubble, but you're far from beating the game completely. ;-; You finished the basic story, yes, but there is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy more.



Note, I never said beat the game *completely*. Just beat the game.  I mean, it isn't like Pokemon or Tomb Raider where there isn't much to do after the final boss. I'm looking forward to actually completing all of the level difficulties and adventure mode. I'm still not quite sure what to do on challenge mode, but I'll figure it out.


----------



## n64king

;( just can't get over the music. ily so much


----------



## Jake

n64king said:


> ;( just can't get over the music. ily so much



i know like im a guy that doesn't give a **** about music in video games but im really enjoying these tunes


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> i know like im a guy that doesn't give a **** about music in video games but im really enjoying these tunes



same 100% legit agree with this post like legitimately i care about this post 100% and i really agree with it.


----------



## Flop

meggiewes said:


> Note, I never said beat the game *completely*. Just beat the game.  I mean, it isn't like Pokemon or Tomb Raider where there isn't much to do after the final boss. I'm looking forward to actually completing all of the level difficulties and adventure mode. I'm still not quite sure what to do on challenge mode, but I'll figure it out.


Actually,  you did.  XD


meggiewes said:


> I finished the game! I am so excited about it. I was playing it on normal and somehow the last level got on hard. Had to turn it back to normal before I could beat it. But still, I actually beat a game *completely*. That is somewhat rare for me considering the games I play don't normally have an actual ending and go on forever and ever.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Oh no, why is there an only Link level? I have been trying all of the other characters so poor Link is too under leveled to deal with the Skyward Sword guy and Volga. As soon as Volga appeared, all my keeps just died lol. Also, why am I protecting soup? For weird flying whales? I should probably try Skyward Sword, the villian looks pretty fun.

I don't think I can do the Goron one either without co-op help. I'm going to get my brother to hide at the boulder keeps and I'll do the plot stuff mwa ha ha. The only one I could do was the Twilight Princess ones. OMG now I want Zant! He sounds so funny!


----------



## meggiewes

Flop said:


> Actually,  you did.  XD



Haha! Whoops, I guess I did. Well, I didn't mean completely, completely. Just story. (obviously)


----------



## Reindeer

TykiButterfree said:


> Also, why am I protecting soup? For weird flying whales?


Skyward Sword wasn't really a game conceived while fully lucid.


----------



## n64king

Jake. said:


> i know like im a guy that doesn't give a **** about music in video games but im really enjoying these tunes



Pretty much same, usually I'm just good with whatever as long as it's not annoying but this time I'm like woah dancing in my chair. 
I really like the Lake Hylia & Palace of Twilight songs. Remnant of Twilight & Sequence of Drops.


----------



## Cress

Played a lot of it today. Got the level 2 Great Fairy weapon for Link before getting the Level 1 version. Yay I guess. I also got the Zora Tunic for Link! I might like it more than the Skyward Sword outfit.


----------



## CR33P

adventure mode is so confusing to me..


----------



## Flop

CR33P said:


> adventure mode is so confusing to me..


Keep playing it.  I thought the same at first. You just have to get used to it.  Be sure to read the tutorials as well.


----------



## Jake

CR33P said:


> adventure mode is so confusing to me..



Yea took me 5eva to get used to it but now I love it ( and almost done with it oops)


----------



## Byngo

I got Hyrule Warriors yesterday. I love it so far <3


----------



## Jawile

Ugh tips on the mission for Link's Level 3 Gauntlets? I get the 1,200 kills without much damage in a good amount of time, defeat Zelda, then Argorok destroys me.


----------



## DarkOnyx

I still can't beat the area with the three Imprisoned....I really wish I trained Fi earlier in the game...Didn't know it would come back to bite me in the butt.


----------



## Chris

My mother treated me to this game on Monday.  I'd wanted to get it at release, but with _Theatrhythm FFCC_ and _SSB4 3DS_ coming out around the same time I had to prioritise.

Started playing Legend Mode on Thursday evening and I'm up to the Shining Beacon scenario. Struggling a little with the boss.


----------



## Cress

Got the Summoning Gate for Lana 2 days ago. The weapon is hilarious to use but also difficult to use. I also got every single heart container and piece of heart for Lana. She's missing 3 more from leveling up. Link is above level 80, Ghirahim is above 70, Lana is at 70 I think, and everyone else isn't even close to them. I think the fourth highest is Zant at level 45.


Spoiler: The secret to beating any challenging level



Get a second person and have them play with you. It makes everything easier. Leveling them up wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## CR33P

if i get the reward for on a square on adventure mode will the icon in the treasure box disappear?


----------



## Cress

CR33P said:


> if i get the reward for on a square on adventure mode will the icon in the treasure box disappear?



If you're talking about the items like the Compass and Bomb, then yes, they will disappear. They will reappear after a few battles, so they won't be gone forever.


----------



## Reindeer

PuffleKirby21 said:


> If you're talking about the items like the Compass and Bomb, then yes, they will disappear. They will reappear after a few battles, so they won't be gone forever.


I've found that if you clear battles next to those squares they're very likely to reappear. I'm not 100% sure on this, but I've noticed it happening a few times, and I've used it to grind items on some of the earlier stages (gotta get that compass yo).


----------



## Cress

Jawile said:


> Ugh tips on the mission for Link's Level 3 Gauntlets? I get the 1,200 kills without much damage in a good amount of time, defeat Zelda, then Argorok destroys me.



I'm doing that one right now. The whole mission is really easy for me, but I somehow take too much damage even though I'm pretty sure I don't take more than 5 or 6 hearts of damage. :/

Stuff I've done since I last posted:
-Link is now at level 87 and has all heart containers and pieces of heart. The only heart container he's missing now is the one he gets at level 95.
-I beat this one square in Adventure mode and then got credits. Did I beat Adventure mode? The square was just a normal mission square, it wasn't anything special...
-Still can't beat the mission for Lana's level 3 stick. I won't use it, but I need it for 100% 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reindeer said:


> I've found that if you clear battles next to those squares they're very likely to reappear. I'm not 100% sure on this, but I've noticed it happening a few times, and I've used it to grind items on some of the earlier stages (gotta get that compass yo).



I didn't know that you didn't need the compass until I was halfway done filling out my adventure mode map. >.< The digging spots are so obvious, but I thought you needed to use a compass on it anyways.


----------



## Reindeer

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I didn't know that you didn't need the compass until I was halfway done filling out my adventure mode map. >.< The digging spots are so obvious, but I thought you needed to use a compass on it anyways.


Haha, some of the spots to use items on are really obvious, especially the digging mitts, water bomb(?) and ice arrow. I just use it to know where I need to use certain items like bombs and candles.


----------



## CR33P

how do i get the cuccos to be my ally?


----------



## Flop

CR33P said:


> how do i get the cuccos to be my ally?


YOU DON'T MWEHEHEHEHEHE


----------



## oath2order

Prayer


----------



## Flop

oath2order said:


> Prayer


Keep yo nasty RuneScape ratchet af junk outta here


----------



## Cress

Flop said:


> Keep yo nasty RuneScape ratchet af junk outta here



I think I laughed too much at this...
I got Link to level 97 and he now has all 30 heart containers! I also got my 50th skulltula,, so that's good!

This is completely strange, but is it just me or are Agitha's ears WAY too big?


----------



## Reindeer

Her ears have always been that big. She may have been given elf ears to show that she has some sort of mystical powers or status like Link and Zelda.


----------



## CR33P

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I think I laughed too much at this...
> I got Link to level 97 and he now has all 30 heart containers! I also got my 50th skulltula,, so that's good!
> 
> This is completely strange, but is it just me or are Agitha's ears WAY too big?



am i the only one who gave up on collecting all heart containers?


----------



## nard

CR33P said:


> am i the only one who gave up on collecting all heart containers?




nope 



my friend yesterday was saying lana was bae and that he would totes date her ;-; r.i.p


----------



## Cress

CR33P said:


> am i the only one who gave up on collecting all heart containers?



I'm not going to get all of them for everyone, just the people I play a lot as. I haven't touched Agitha yet so I don't expect to be getting anything for her soon.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got probably the most surprising message ever.
"Allied forces have defeated Volga!"
How would they even do that? Now to just see them kill The Imprisoned. That would be amazing.


----------



## Cress

If anyone wants to know, here's the maximum strength every character has at level 99.


Spoiler: Level 99 Woop!



Link: 600
Impa: 625
Sheik: 575
Lana: 600
Zelda: 575
Ganondorf: 650
Darunia: 650
Ruto: 550
Agitha: 575
Midna: 625
Zant: 600
Fi: 550
Ghirahim: 625


Update and first pack of DLC comes out Thursday!


----------



## Flop

PuffleKirby21 said:


> If anyone wants to know, here's the maximum strength every character has at level 99.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Level 99 Woop!
> 
> 
> 
> Link: 600
> Impa: 625
> Sheik: 575
> Lana: 600
> Zelda: 575
> Ganondorf: 650
> Darunia: 650
> Ruto: 550
> Agitha: 575
> Midna: 625
> Zant: 600
> Fi: 550
> Ghirahim: 625
> 
> 
> Update and first pack of DLC comes out Thursday!


I could have told you that days ago. Lol.


----------



## Cress

Flop said:


> I could have told you that days ago. Lol.



But you didn't.


----------



## Flop

Ruto is so bad uuuuuuuuuuuuugh.   She's level 50 and still sucks hardcore.


----------



## Solar

So hype for that first DLC pack though. Those Lana and Cia costumes are on point.


----------



## Flop

So there are 4 new villains, right?   Cia,  Wizzro, Volga, and......?


----------



## Solar

Flop said:


> So there are 4 new villains, right?   Cia,  Wizzro, Volga, and......?



I actually think it's only those 3.


----------



## Flop

Solar said:


> I actually think it's only those 3.


I guess the article I read just had a typo.


----------



## Solar

Volga always gives me so MANY PROBLEMS. Literally he is so annoying I had to lie down and count to 10 because I can't beat him in that scenario after the one with all the Dark Links lmao.


----------



## TykiButterfree

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'm not going to get all of them for everyone, just the people I play a lot as. I haven't touched Agitha yet so I don't expect to be getting anything for her soon.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I got probably the most surprising message ever.
> "Allied forces have defeated Volga!"
> How would they even do that? Now to just see them kill The Imprisoned. That would be amazing.



What?! How did you get the Allied forces to do anything? lol I lost twice to the spider boss you have to shoot arrows at because it killed too many of my allies. Why do they run up to dangerous bosses and just stand there? 

I also found a Cucco in the Goron level. It sounds so funny to slash at Cuccos and Gorons at the same time. I wasted 2 potions that fight. Cuccos are so cheap. lol


----------



## Flop

Gold ranked every Adventure mode level by myself. Huzzahhhhh


----------



## CR33P

Flop said:


> Gold ranked every Adventure mode level by myself. Huzzahhhhh



do you have max level for everybody?
i hate fi so much


----------



## Flop

CR33P said:


> do you have max level for everybody?
> i hate fi so much


No, just Link and Zelda and Impa.

And Ruto is worse than Fi by far.


----------



## Byngo

Is there any stages that someone could recommend for grinding up your levels?


----------



## Flop

Natty said:


> Is there any stages that someone could recommend for grinding up your levels?


There's one with 2 Argaroks and a Mandhala and another level with a Mandhala,  Argarok, and Imprisoned.


----------



## Cress

Flop said:


> There's one with 2 Argaroks and a Mandhala and another level with a *Gohma*,  Argarok, and Imprisoned.



Fixed. The second mission is harder just because The Imprisoned sucks.


----------



## Jawile

Which adventure mode square are those?


----------



## Byngo

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Fixed. The second mission is harder just because The Imprisoned sucks.



#Preach

I just finished the legend mode mission that has The Imprisoned in it... Good lord I hate that level.


----------



## Solar

Natty said:


> #Preach
> 
> I just finished the legend mode mission that has The Imprisoned in it... Good lord I hate that level.



Natty you're such a bae. Anyway I actually liked that level, Fi is pretty fun just finished the scenario before the Ganondorf arc. :'(


----------



## Cress

Jawile said:


> Which adventure mode square are those?



The one with the 2 Argoroks and Manhandala is under the mission to get Lana's Level 3 Book of Sorcery weapon.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Challenge time! How is Impa still alive?


No seriously. How.


----------



## Jake

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Challenge time! How is Impa still alive?
> View attachment 71254
> No seriously. How.



probably because Impa has like 1 or 2 more hits until she dies....
this happens to me all the times when playing CPU characters, they have no health left but still take two or three hits before they actually die, probably because their health bar is so low it cant be seen


----------



## CR33P

god adventure mode is so painful, on some squares i complete i get gold, but it doesn't let me move to the next square. i just want zant. q.q


----------



## Cress

CR33P said:


> god adventure mode is so painful, on some squares i complete i get gold, but it doesn't let me move to the next square. i just want zant. q.q



Look on the square before doing the mission. If the arrow pointing to the next square has a lock on it, then you have to use an item on that square to open up the path.


----------



## Flop

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Fixed. The second mission is harder just because The Imprisoned sucks.


...thanks.


----------



## Reindeer

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Look on the square before doing the mission. If the arrow pointing to the next square has a lock on it, then you have to use an item on that square to open up the path.


To add to that, if the lines between squares are squiggly lines, it means you can't approach it from that end. Seeing as they want Zant, and I know that Zant's stage is surrounded by squiggly lines except from one end, I think that's what they ran into.

I want Ghirahim, but the two missions I have to do to get to him are annoying. He's the last character I need. Guess I'll just do other stages for now but hot damn.

... ANYWAY DLC TODAY YOU GUYS


----------



## suede

Anyone know anything about when todays DLC pack is released? Or like how you download it?


----------



## Reindeer

suede said:


> Anyone know anything about when todays DLC pack is released? Or like how you download it?


Probably whenever the eShop updates. As for how it's downloaded, I assume it's done automatically? I'm hoping it's automatic at least.

- - - Post Merge - - -






A trailer for the DLC. Footage of Epona, the three new characters as well as the new costumes for all characters.


----------



## Reindeer

As expected, now that the eShop has updated, the Master Quest Pack is available. Downloads and installs automatically.

- - - Post Merge - - -

_Updates notes (Ver. 1.3.0)

Added playable warriors: Cia, Volga, and Wizzro

Added Mid-Battle Cinematics On/Off function
This option lets you select whether cinematics will play during Adventure Mode battles. Toggle them on or off in Game Settings, found in the Settings Menu.

Improved game stability_

The Master Quest map contains 20 new Gold Skulltulas. As for the various rules, here they are:
Speed Run: Clear the battle within 15 minutes.
No Healing: Potions can't be used, and healing items will not drop.
No Guarding: Guarding will not protect you from enemy hits.
No Item Attacks: You can't attack using bombs, the bow, the boomerang, or the Hookshot.
Don't Get Hit: A single blow will drain your health almost completely (like the "attacks are devastating" maps). There's a clock item that you can use to freeze enemies.


----------



## Flop

Reindeer said:


> As expected, now that the eShop has updated, the Master Quest Pack is available. Downloads and installs automatically.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> _Updates notes (Ver. 1.3.0)
> 
> Added playable warriors: Cia, Volga, and Wizzro
> 
> Added Mid-Battle Cinematics On/Off function
> This option lets you select whether cinematics will play during Adventure Mode battles. Toggle them on or off in Game Settings, found in the Settings Menu.
> 
> Improved game stability_
> 
> 
> The Master Quest map contains 20 new Gold Skulltulas. As for the various rules, here they are:
> Speed Run: Clear the battle within 15 minutes.
> No Healing: Potions can't be used, and healing items will not drop.
> No Guarding: Guarding will not protect you from enemy hits.
> No Item Attacks: You can't attack using bombs, the bow, the boomerang, or the Hookshot.
> Don't Get Hit: A single blow will drain your health almost completely (like the "attacks are devastating" maps). There's a clock item that you can use to freeze enemies.


Sweeeet.  Is it bad I never knew the game had a "guard" option until 2 days ago?  I never had a reason to.  Enemies are horribly weak, lol.


----------



## Reindeer

Flop said:


> Sweeeet.  Is it bad I never knew the game had a "guard" option until 2 days ago?  I never had a reason to.  Enemies are horribly weak, lol.


I knew about it, but it's honestly the most useless thing in the battle system. The dodge gives enough invincibility frames to make guarding obsolete.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Natty said:


> #Preach
> 
> I just finished the legend mode mission that has The Imprisoned in it... Good lord I hate that level.



I just beat this level. I love all of the enemies everywhere, but the Imprisoned is disgusting. Ew! It's like a cross between Pikmin's walking Snagrets and Kisame's chakra eating sword .



Reindeer said:


> To add to that, if the lines between squares are squiggly lines, it means you can't approach it from that end. Seeing as they want Zant, and I know that Zant's stage is surrounded by squiggly lines except from one end, I think that's what they ran into.
> 
> I want Ghirahim, but the two missions I have to do to get to him are annoying. He's the last character I need. Guess I'll just do other stages for now but hot damn.
> 
> ... ANYWAY DLC TODAY YOU GUYS



Ghirahim and Zant are in adventure mode?! I will never play legend mode again. lol I want villians! <3


----------



## Reindeer

TykiButterfree said:


> Ghirahim and Zant are in adventure mode?! I will never play legend mode again. lol I want villians! <3


You can unlock four characters through Adventure Mode: Agitha, Ghirahim, Ruto and Zant. All others are unlocked through Legend Mode or are DLC.


Cia does not disappoint. She has a nice variation of AoE attacks, and her weapon has an okay range on it. She's somewhat slow compared to other characters, but makes up for it in great damage.


----------



## Flop

Uh, has anyone else had issues downloading the Master Quest pack?  I got the Season Pass, and in thr Eshop, it says "puchased" but I don't know how to actually download it. I know it wasn't downloaded automatically.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, apparently the free DLC installed first. I had to exit the game and restart it to access the Season Pass DLC


----------



## oath2order

LOOK AT FLOP HE'S SOOOO GOOD AT THE GAME

CAN'T DOWNLOAD THE MASTER QUEST PACK.

noob.


----------



## Justin

Hi guys was on the hatewagon for this game for forever now I'm kind of interested tell me why I should buy this.


----------



## Byngo

Solar said:


> Natty you're such a bae. Anyway I actually liked that level, Fi is pretty fun just finished the scenario before the Ganondorf arc. :'(



I do love Fi tbh. She's probably my fav character to use. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



TykiButterfree said:


> I just beat this level. I love all of the enemies everywhere, but the Imprisoned is disgusting. Ew! It's like a cross between Pikmin's walking Snagrets and Kisame's chakra eating sword .



Y'know, while battling the imprisoned, I was thinking it reminded me of something but I couldn't quite put my finger on it. Now I remember lol

Anyways the level itself I didn't mind, it's the imprisoned that I'm like "nope."


----------



## Reindeer

Justin said:


> Hi guys was on the hatewagon for this game for forever now I'm kind of interested tell me why I should buy this.


The insane amount of references to Zelda games. The game is easy to play but still gives a fair challenge. The possibility to play a Zelda title as somebody other than Link. Boobies.

Basically, if you like Zelda games or hack and slash games, it's really fun to play.


----------



## Jake

is there a specific way/thing you gotta do for the automatic download lol?
i turned my wiiU on and it's still version 1.2.2

and ive restarted it several times but no updates

nvm i used it via non-quick start and its updating LOL


----------



## CR33P

"improved stability"
in a dlc pack that was released a few weeks after the game came out? shouldn't the game already have been stable?
ugh #dlc


----------



## Cress

*Sees that characters now have a third row of heart containers.*
...Really. 30 heart containers isn't enough, so now we need 45?!?! This game is going to take forever!
The added story mode was kinda meh. There weren't any hearts or skulltulas to collect, and the story itself was pretty confusing. (Everyone is a traitor. Everybody switches teams constantly and they just can't make up their mind ugh.)


----------



## Jake

CR33P said:


> "improved stability"
> in a dlc pack that was released a few weeks after the game came out? shouldn't the game already have been stable?
> ugh #dlc



improved stability is just a default when games/consoles update - whenever you update the 3DS or WiiU, every single update always includes "improved stability" (half the time I doubt they even improve anything), so it's just there for the sake of being there. plus I can see how adding the additional content via DLC to the game could make "unstable" as it'd not be able to handle the new features in its current state, so the improved stability is always a welcomed thing during updates, no matter how big it _actually_ is.


----------



## D i a

I'm really excited for all the packs for this. They're adding so much content to this game... Sweet!


----------



## Jawile

Reindeer said:


> The insane amount of references to Zelda games. The game is easy to play but still gives a fair challenge. The possibility to play a Zelda title as somebody other than Link. *Boobies.*
> 
> Basically, if you like Zelda games or hack and slash games, it's really fun to play.



The main reason I got it.

Not liking the Master Quest Adventure Mode map so far. I have to replay levels for item cards so much.


----------



## Jake

To buy the DLC or not...


----------



## Reindeer

Jake. said:


> To buy the DLC or not...


It's a pretty good value for how much you get. The Master Quest Pack alone has a crapload of costumes (read: recolors), the full new Adventure Map, as well as story crap. Cia and Volga are fun to play with, Wizzro can take some getting used to though. And you can buy that plus three other packs with just as much in them for just 15 bucks or whatever. It greatly increases the replayability of the game.


----------



## Jake

The thing is tho I'll probably stop playing this around November/December so then the dlc packs released after then will go to waste...


----------



## CR33P

yes i am also deciding whether to buy the dlc packs or not. i know i will for mario kart 8, so if i get a 35 dollar card i won't have much change. i don't have a credit card, and i hate how the mk8 dlc is just about one dollar over the ten dollar mark.


----------



## Flop

Just remember that any purchase of DLC on the eShop includes your local sales tax, so in my case it was 9.25%, which totaled to almost 22 dollars even though I planned on using a $20 card for the $19.99 Season Pass.   -__-


----------



## Reindeer

Flop said:


> Just remember that any purchase of DLC on the eShop includes your local sales tax, so in my case it was 9.25%, which totaled to almost 22 dollars even though I planned on using a $20 card for the $19.99 Season Pass.   -__-


lol america

The pack here is €15.99 I think, taxes are always included.


----------



## Flop

Reindeer said:


> lol america
> 
> The pack here is €15.99 I think, taxes are always included.



That totals to $20.40 USD. "Lol"

- - - Post Merge - - -

And my state has the highest sales tax in the country,  so it's not "lol America."  It's "fml Tennessee"


----------



## Reindeer

Flop said:


> That totals to $20.40 USD. "Lol"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And my state has the highest sales tax in the country,  so it's not "lol America."  It's "fml Tennessee"


It's more the fact that prices in America sometimes don't include the tax. It's mandatory to always include it in the sales price here.

And I was wrong. I just checked - it's €14.99, so around $19.19.


----------



## Cress

Flop said:


> Just remember that any purchase of DLC on the eShop includes your local sales tax, so in my case it was 9.25%, which totaled to almost 22 dollars even though I planned on using a $20 card for the $19.99 Season Pass.   -__-



It doesn't for me. Sales tax here is 8.something% and I've never had to pay sales tax on the eshop ever. My location is set up correctly, so I wonder why. I'm not complaining (who would) but why don't we get charged here?


----------



## CR33P

my zip code makes it so i don't have to pay any tax on the eshop.. weird since i am in california


----------



## Reindeer

Just beat the final level of the DLC. The final stage has an abrupt ending that I feel could've been handled a bit better. I knew there'd only be 5 stages, but I think if people don't know it they'll be looking for the newly unlocked story mission... only to find there is none.


----------



## CR33P

I really wish there was a mode to choose who is on your side and who you are fighting


----------



## Chris

Just beat Legend Mode.  Completely failed when it came to the skulltula things though so I guess that's my next goal.


----------



## D i a

Tina said:


> Just beat Legend Mode.  Completely failed when it came to the skulltula things though so I guess that's my next goal.


That's pretty much what I did. First time through a stage I was like "OMGBANDKF GOTTA MAKE IT THROUGH ALIIIIIVEEEEE!!!!"
Afterwards I went back to get skulltulas and the like. x3


----------



## Cress

This is now my most played Wii U game and the first game on my Wii U to have over 100 hours of play time. I only needed about half an hour more on Pikmin 3 to get it over 100 hours.


----------



## Jawile

Anyone know a good way to farm Ganondorf's materials?


----------



## Reindeer

Jawile said:


> Anyone know a good way to farm Ganondorf's materials?


I assume you can just play the hell out of stages in which Ganondorf appears (duh) but set it to easy to make it go by faster. I don't know if there's an Adventure Mode square that has him, but defeating him on that would be faster, since Legend Mode missions are around 30 minutes while Adventure missions are more around 3~15 minutes, depending on what you have to do.


----------



## Reindeer

I'm ashamed that I only now found out holding the dodge button allows me to go into a run right away.


----------



## CR33P

Reindeer said:


> I'm ashamed that I only now found out holding the dodge button allows me to go into a run right away.



was it on the tutorials? i'm pretty sure i learned that from reading them. I READ ALL OF THEM.


----------



## Reindeer

CR33P said:


> was it on the tutorials? i'm pretty sure i learned that from reading them. I READ ALL OF THEM.


The only thing I've seen mentioned with the B button is the basic dodge. I was playing as Cia and held B for a bit too long and it had her glide all over the place. That's how I found out.

I'm kinda finding it hard to find the sweet spot for certain Adventure Mode missions. I'd love to A rank them but sometimes it tells me I'm too slow and other times I'm not killing enough dudes. I don't know what the game wants from me.


----------



## Solar

Reindeer said:


> The only thing I've seen mentioned with the B button is the basic dodge. I was playing as Cia and held B for a bit too long and it had her glide all over the place. That's how I found out.
> 
> I'm kinda finding it hard to find the sweet spot for certain Adventure Mode missions. I'd love to A rank them but sometimes it tells me I'm too slow and other times I'm not killing enough dudes. I don't know what the game wants from me.



Typical A-Rank conditions are: 1300+ KO's, Finishing in less than 15 minutes, and taking less than 4,000 damage. They're are slightly different requirements for other missions but the one's I listed are used for most of them. If you want to know any A-Rank conditions for a mission I can tell you since I have the guide book


----------



## CR33P

Solar said:


> Typical A-Rank conditions are: 1300+ KO's, Finishing in less than 15 minutes, and taking less than 4,000 damage. They're are slightly different requirements for other missions but the one's I listed are used for most of them. If you want to know any A-Rank conditions for a mission I can tell you since I have the guide book



er how many hearts are 4000 damage


----------



## nard

I'm having trouble with D16. I need an A rank to get to the next square above it.


You have 10 minutes to kill Argorak, Gohma, and The Imprisoned. I can kill Argo and Gohma and beat the thing on time, but The Imprisoned takes so many hearts on me.


Help? And what character would be best for this?


----------



## Reindeer

Solar said:


> Typical A-Rank conditions are: 1300+ KO's, Finishing in less than 15 minutes, and taking less than 4,000 damage. They're are slightly different requirements for other missions but the one's I listed are used for most of them. If you want to know any A-Rank conditions for a mission I can tell you since I have the guide book


I wish I had purchased a guide book now. I'm just grinding on the levels where you can unlock the Lv. 2 Fire Rod and Lv. 2 Spear. Mostly the latter.
Is there somewhere online I can find these conditions?


----------



## Flop

Reindeer said:


> I'm ashamed that I only now found out holding the dodge button allows me to go into a run right away.


WHAT

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> I'm having trouble with D16. I need an A rank to get to the next square above it.
> 
> 
> 
> You have 10 minutes to kill Argorak, Gohma, and The Imprisoned. I can kill Argo and Gohma and beat the thing on time, but The Imprisoned takes so many hearts on me.
> 
> 
> Help? And what character would be best for this?


Link. Use the spin attack to take out his toes. Just watch out for the red force field that he displays after he recovers from a Weak Point attack. Spin attack toes, roll out of "stepping on" range, rinse, repeat.  If you get between his legs,  you should be able to get all of his toes hit in one sweep. 2-3 spin attacks should eliminate them. You could always use the A-special attack too. It works wonders on him.


----------



## CR33P

Fierce said:


> WHAT
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Link. Use the spin attack to take out his toes. Just watch out for the red force field that he displays after he recovers from a Weak Point attack. Spin attack toes, roll out of "stepping on" range, rinse, repeat.  If you get between his legs,  you should be able to get all of his toes hit in one sweep. 2-3 spin attacks should eliminate them. You could always use the A-special attack too. It works wonders on him.



am i the only one who uses zelda controls??


----------



## Flop

CR33P said:


> am i the only one who uses zelda controls??


*shrugs* I'm familiar with Musou, so I wanted to stay with a somewhat traditional control scheme. 

I'm also familiar with LoZ games. Oops.


----------



## Reindeer

CR33P said:


> am i the only one who uses zelda controls??


Maybe on here, but I've seen plenty of other people use the Zelda control scheme. I'm more comfortable playing this type of game with a general hack and slash layout, so I went with that.


----------



## nard

CR33P said:


> am i the only one who uses zelda controls??




Naw mang. I use 'em.


tbh i thought picking it made you use zelda in the beginning r.i.p


----------



## Flop

Just like to remind everyone that Ruto sucks, Darunia is slow as hell, and Agitha has a nonexistent attack range.


----------



## CR33P

zant and ghirahim are very disappointing, i haven't tried ruto but agitha is actually pretty fun to play as.


----------



## DarkOnyx

I love playing as Link,Lana,and Duriana.<3


----------



## oath2order

I still have to unlock Midna rip

I went back and now I'm getting the heart pieces that I missed.


----------



## Cress

Solar said:


> Typical A-Rank conditions are: 1300+ KO's, Finishing in less than 15 minutes, and taking less than 4,000 damage. They're are slightly different requirements for other missions but the one's I listed are used for most of them. If you want to know any A-Rank conditions for a mission I can tell you since I have the guide book



I'm pretty sure it's 1,200 KO's. I don't know what damage equals, but I know you have to take 8 or less hearts to pass the mission. The only odd one I can think of is the mission for Zelda's Level 3 Baton, where I think you can take 10 hearts of damage.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fierce said:


> Just like to remind everyone that the Baton sucks, the Baton is slow as hell, and the Baton has a nonexistent attack stat.



Fixed. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got a lot done today! Weapons I got were:
-Level Star Fire Rod
-Level 3 Naginata
-Level 2 Parisol
-Level 2 and 3 Dragon Spear
-Level 3 Harp
-Level 3 Rapier
-Level 3 Spear
I also got costumes for Wizzro, Volga, Darunia, along with a few Skulltulas and 1pieces of Heart/Heart Containers.


----------



## Jake

Fierce said:


> Just like to remind everyone that Ruto sucks, Darunia is slow as hell, and Agitha has a nonexistent attack range.


Agitha is great go away.

(so is Darunia, regardless of how slow he is)


----------



## TykiButterfree

I am stuck in Adventure Mode. I need Agatha to keep following the path to Zant, but I can't play the space one up and one left of Agatha. It says I don't have the requirements for the battle, but I don't know what the requirements are. Is it the character who gets a heart for getting A? That is showing as a ? icon at the moment.


----------



## Reindeer

TykiButterfree said:


> I am stuck in Adventure Mode. I need Agatha to keep following the path to Zant, but I can't play the space one up and one left of Agatha. It says I don't have the requirements for the battle, but I don't know what the requirements are. Is it the character who gets a heart for getting A? That is showing as a ? icon at the moment.


I'm saying this assuming you have yet to play the mission that unlocks Agitha. If that's the case, then the mission you're talking about (C6 on this map) is unavailabe because you can't access it from C7. The squiggly lines mean that beating the adjacent map won't unlock it.

If that's not the case, I'm not sure. Solar could answer it better in that case.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Oops, I meant to the right. C8 on the map. Am I missing a character or weapon or something?


----------



## Reindeer

TykiButterfree said:


> Oops, I meant to the right. C8 on the map. Am I missing a character or weapon or something?


Have you completed the story mode yet? Apparently certain colors will stay locked if you haven't progressed far enough in Legend Mode.


----------



## Jake

maybe i'm just dumb and havent noticed this before but??

whenever i play now, i can't really "shove" my allied troops out of the way. They're basically immobile and stop me from moving. Like if I run into them, instead of sliding out of the way like they used to, they just kinda stay there like theyre stuck and it slows me down... Like sometimes they do move out of the way when I run into them, but other times they dont...??

Has this always been the case and I'm just dumb and didn't notice it until now, or is this a glitch from the latest update or sth?


----------



## Cress

That's never happened to me... What character were you using? It probably wouldn't make a difference but I've played as everyone since the update came out and it hasn't happened to me.

I got Sheik's level star harp. It's just the stepladder item. I want to play Bolero of Fire on a ladder too!


----------



## oath2order

What's a good level to be doing hard mode at? I'm having trouble in Death Mountain. Sheik is roughly level 22.


----------



## Cress

Hard mode isn't really hard for me, but I say get to level 25 to get another heart container.
Sheik can be incredibly broken if you know how to use her. After using YX (the water cyclone or whatever), press X. When surrounds herself with water, she takes NO DAMAGE AT ALL for 4 attacks. If you know how to dodge, it'll never run out so you can focus on attacking. If it does go out, just put up a nee one since you can use it as many times and however often as you like. I've done entire missions taking no damage with Sheik, and she's only at level 32 or around there.


----------



## oath2order

It's not so much heart pieces I have a problem with, it's more of "I can't kill Darunia fast enough."


----------



## Jake

PuffleKirby21 said:


> That's never happened to me... What character were you using? It probably wouldn't make a difference but I've played as everyone since the update came out and it hasn't happened to me.
> 
> I got Sheik's level star harp. It's just the stepladder item. I want to play Bolero of Fire on a ladder too!



happened with me in Link in the Zora temple level


----------



## oath2order

New maps be redder than Republican Texas


----------



## TykiButterfree

Jake. said:


> maybe i'm just dumb and havent noticed this before but??
> 
> whenever i play now, i can't really "shove" my allied troops out of the way. They're basically immobile and stop me from moving. Like if I run into them, instead of sliding out of the way like they used to, they just kinda stay there like theyre stuck and it slows me down... Like sometimes they do move out of the way when I run into them, but other times they dont...??
> 
> Has this always been the case and I'm just dumb and didn't notice it until now, or is this a glitch from the latest update or sth?



I never got stuck on the guards, but a couple of times I think I got stuck on a wall. The control stick just made the camera spin and my character was not moving. I did a few random attacks and the view jumped back to normal. This happened to me twice, but I was in co-op mode both times so I'm not sure if that had anything to do with it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reindeer said:


> Have you completed the story mode yet? Apparently certain colors will stay locked if you haven't progressed far enough in Legend Mode.



I stopped playing legend mode after finishing the part that splits 3 separate ways to seal the gate of souls that appeared. I was trying to get Zant first, but he's blocked everywhere so I might start playing legend mode again.


----------



## Reindeer

TykiButterfree said:


> I stopped playing legend mode after finishing the part that splits 3 separate ways to seal the gate of souls that appeared. I was trying to get Zant first, but he's blocked everywhere so I might start playing legend mode again.


You'll have to. You have to finish the final mission before you start playing as Ganondorf (called Shining Beacon) in order to unlock the missions that unlock Agitha, Ghirahim and Zant. The missions beyond that require you to beat the entirety of Legend Mode.


----------



## oath2order

Is A rank the highest or is there an s rank?


----------



## Reindeer

oath2order said:


> Is A rank the highest or is there an s rank?


A rank is highest. S rank is in the Japanese version.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Reindeer said:


> You'll have to. You have to finish the final mission before you start playing as Ganondorf (called Shining Beacon) in order to unlock the missions that unlock Agitha, Ghirahim and Zant. The missions beyond that require you to beat the entirety of Legend Mode.



I got Ghirahim and Ruto without beating legend mode.  I'll play more of the story later to see if it does anything.


----------



## nard

Got the Gate of Time 2 days ago thanks to Flop or Fierce or whatever his name is now r.i.p.


Everyone says it's really bad, but it's pretty great.


Pro-tip: You can leave the Manhandla Stalk after summoning it.


lana is so kawaii desu and dances around gg cia



Also, I love to use Ruto. Her combos are great to use in big groups. To be honest, I don't know why no one likes her!


----------



## Solar

I wonder what it will do! The amount of content in this game is absolutely amazing. Hopefully they'll announce amiibo support for the Zelda one and, eventually, Ganondorf.


----------



## oath2order

I do so wish that it wouldn't take about 5 minutes after you lose for the game to finally get to the "restart from..." menu


----------



## Reindeer

oath2order said:


> I do so wish that it wouldn't take about 5 minutes after you lose for the game to finally get to the "restart from..." menu


I hope they fix this in a later update, though I guess it is kinda handy for a pee break, and a smoke break, and a dinner break, a nap break...


----------



## Cress

Fuzzling said:


> Got the Gate of Time 2 days ago thanks to Flop or Fierce or whatever his name is now r.i.p.
> 
> 
> Everyone says it's really bad, but it's pretty great.
> 
> 
> Pro-tip: You can leave the Manhandla Stalk after summoning it.
> 
> 
> lana is so kawaii desu and dances around gg cia



Level 3 murders everything. Or maybe it's becuase Lana is at level 99... probably both.
Argorok is just so cheap!


----------



## Flop

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Level 3 murders everything. Or maybe it's becuase Lana is at level 99... probably both.
> Argorok is just so cheap!


Argorok is not nearly as bad as the Manhandala. I will never not hate that thing.  It's not particularly hard,  but rather annoying as hell. 

Wait why are we talking about Argorok

- - - Post Merge - - -

OOOOHHHHHH I'm stupid. Sorry, I don't really use Lana. :x


----------



## Jawile

Fierce said:


> Argorok is not nearly as bad as the Manhandala. I will never not hate that thing.  It's not particularly hard,  but rather annoying as hell.
> 
> Wait why are we talking about Argorok
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OOOOHHHHHH I'm stupid. Sorry, I don't really use Lana. :x



I don't use Lana either. I don't really like her weapons (except the book a little)


----------



## Flop

Jawile said:


> I don't use Lana either. I don't really like her weapons (except the book a little)


I like the Spear except for the slingshot combo. It just ruins the whole weapon. 

And the special attack is weak as heck.


----------



## Flop

I started using Lana's Summoning Gate, and I regret not doing it sooner.


----------



## oath2order

Whats the best mission for rupees


----------



## Flop

oath2order said:


> Whats the best mission for rupees


Nothing. Collect Level 3 weapons and sell them.


----------



## oath2order

And where's the best place to get level 3 weapons?

And is there a way to sell weapons other than when you have over 10 of them


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> And where's the best place to get level 3 weapons?
> 
> And is there a way to sell weapons other than when you have over 10 of them



Complete network links which have level 3 weapons as rewards to get them


----------



## Flop

oath2order said:


> And where's the best place to get level 3 weapons?
> 
> And is there a way to sell weapons other than when you have over 10 of them


"Defeat All Enemies" and "Defeat the Giant Bosses" are good for weapons. Make sure you have a weapon equipped with  Stars+ and Slots+  to get more level 3 weapons.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> And where's the best place to get level 3 weapons?
> 
> And is there a way to sell weapons other than when you have over 10 of them


"Defeat All Enemies" and "Defeat the Giant Bosses" are good for weapons. Make sure you have a weapon equipped with  Stars+ and Slots+  to get more level 3 weapons.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

I use Impa, Link, and Lana in order. I use Impa's giant blade, Link's swords, and mostly Lana's Book of Sorcery. I don't have many weapons yet tho x:


----------



## oath2order

Is it too early to hope for the following


Lana in a main game
A sequel


----------



## Superpenguin

oath2order said:


> Is it too early to hope for a sequel for Splatoon.



No. I've been hoping for one for months now.


----------



## oath2order

Superpenguin said:


> No. I've been hoping for one for months now.



get out


----------



## Reindeer

oath2order said:


> Is it too early to hope for the following
> 
> 
> Lana in a main game
> A sequel


1. Wouldn't happen.
2. Probably. They're not even close to done releasing DLC, I don't think they'd announce a sequel before all DLC was released.


----------



## oath2order

Why wouldn't they put Lana in a main game?


----------



## Solar

oath2order said:


> Why wouldn't they put Lana in a main game?



Lana in a main game would instantly sell me on it. Even if it got 1 out of 10 from multiple reviewers I would still get it because I love her


----------



## Reindeer

She's basically an insert from the Tecmo Koei team, but also, the only main series game to ever include characters from a previous title was Majora's Mask. For the rest, while some characters were familiar (Link & Zelda among others, obviously), they were always in a vastly different time. Lana is an anomaly even in Hyrule Warriors because she's just an offshoot from a sorceress that's able to see into other worlds. If they were to put Lana into a main game there would also have to be a Cia, possibly along with direct references to or even character appearances from other games.
While the series definitely needs something fresh (and HW is a great point to start off from), I think those story rules are so ingrained into the franchise that Aonuma would be skeptical about having them changed at this point.


----------



## Flop

Reindeer said:


> She's basically an insert from the Tecmo Koei team, but also, the only main series game to ever include characters from a previous title was Majora's Mask. For the rest, while some characters were familiar (Link & Zelda among others, obviously), they were always in a vastly different time. Lana is an anomaly even in Hyrule Warriors because she's just an offshoot from a sorceress that's able to see into other worlds. If they were to put Lana into a main game there would also have to be a Cia, possibly along with direct references to or even character appearances from other games.
> While the series definitely needs something fresh (and HW is a great point to start off from), I think those story rules are so ingrained into the franchise that Aonuma would be skeptical about having them changed at this point.


Tl;dr Lana isn't an original Nintendo character, so it's unlikely she'll appear in a Legend of Zelda game,   not to mention Nintendo would need to pay royalties just to have her in a game. Unless there's overwhelming fanbase support, I wouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## oath2order

Fierce said:


> Tl;dr Lana isn't an original Nintendo character, so it's unlikely she'll appear in a Legend of Zelda game,   not to mention Nintendo would need to pay royalties just to have her in a game. Unless there's overwhelming fanbase support, I wouldn't get my hopes up.



They brought Midna back and it was previously said they'd bring her back to a future game if there was support. They didn't HAVE to let Midna be used in Hyrule Warriors.

It was published by Nintendo, why would they need to pay royalties.


----------



## Jawile

oath2order said:


> Is it too early to hope for the following
> 
> 
> Lana in a main game
> A sequel



Yes. First you must hope for Cia in a main game.


----------



## Flop

oath2order said:


> They brought Midna back and it was previously said they'd bring her back to a future game if there was support. They didn't HAVE to let Midna be used in Hyrule Warriors.
> 
> It was published by Nintendo, why would they need to pay royalties.


Whoops,  I guess you're right. I thought it was just a 3rd party developer.  I just realized it has the official Nintendo seal.

And I have no idea what you're saying about Midna. She was an original character included in an installment of the main series.  She has a better chance of returning eventually than Lana does of having a chance in another Legend of Zelda installment.   They didn't HAVE to include any of the veteran characters that are in the game. Could you clarify what you're trying to say?  I'm obviously missing something.


----------



## oath2order

Fierce said:


> Whoops,  I guess you're right. I thought it was just a 3rd party developer.  I just realized it has the official Nintendo seal.
> 
> And I have no idea what you're saying about Midna. She was an original character included in an installment of the main series.  She has a better chance of returning eventually than Lana does of having a chance in another Legend of Zelda installment.   They didn't HAVE to include any of the veteran characters that are in the game. Could you clarify what you're trying to say?  I'm obviously missing something.



http://wantmidnaback.com/site-history/

http://wantmidnaback.com/faq/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midna#Reception

Midna was a popular character, I'm sure they brought her back partially due to that popularity.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> http://wantmidnaback.com/site-history/
> 
> http://wantmidnaback.com/faq/
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midna#Reception
> 
> Midna was a popular character, I'm sure they brought her back partially due to that popularity.



To be fair, pretty sure they're talking about a main series game. I don't think the inclusion of Midna in Hyrule Warriors has anything to do with that. This is a spin off. It's not connected to the main series at all. I doubt her "popularity" was the reason they brought her back. They let Ruto and Darunia be playable in Hyrule Warriors, and they're nowhere near as popular as Midna is.

Basically, this is a game where a bunch AU characters come together. Zant hasn't appeared in any main series game other than Twilight Princess, and there wasn't a whole "We want Zant back" campaign, yet they brought him back. The idea of bringing characters back isn't anything to do with popularity IMO it's just because Nintendo had these games connected by AU characters from TP, OoT, and SS (probs forgetting one). They were brought back because they were somewhat main characters in he game they were connected with. So the whole "Midna won't be brought back unless there is enough outcry" doesn't apply to Hyrule Warriors since it's a spin off. That's how I see it anyway.

I'm 50/50 on Lana. As nice as it would be to see her in a main series game, I don't see it happening.

Anyway, I just bought the DLC coz yolo.


----------



## oath2order

Does Midna ever get a weapon that _isn't_ darkness-based, like fire or something perhaps?

Palace of Twilight is a bit of a ***** when playing as her >.>

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also why is my in battle potion still blue; I got over 25 skulltulas.

I don't recall having to change it. But it should be green


----------



## Flop

oath2order said:


> Does Midna ever get a weapon that _isn't_ darkness-based, like fire or something perhaps?
> 
> Palace of Twilight is a bit of a ***** when playing as her >.>
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also why is my in battle potion still blue; I got over 25 skulltulas.
> 
> I don't recall having to change it. But it should be green



Nope. Midna is doomed with the Shackle only.  And maybe you need 30?  Idk. I just got all of the original 100 yesterday.


----------



## oath2order

oops I miscounted. I forgot each illustration was 20 pieces.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Oh yeah! I just got Ganon as a character and that mission that I couldn't play in adventure mode just unlocked! I'm coming for you Zant! (neglects legend mode again) Poor Ganon is a level 1. I must fix that. 

Why won't the enemy counter on the Master Sword go down? I played a few missions and it still says 25,000. Is something in legend mode holding it back? (please don't tell me plot if it is, just say yes)

Wow, the music just keeps getting better each mission and the cut scenes are beautiful! But for some reason Lana talking annoys me. It just sounds like a bunch of random giggles. eh heh hee mmm


----------



## Reindeer

TykiButterfree said:


> Why won't the enemy counter on the Master Sword go down? I played a few missions and it still says 25,000. Is something in legend mode holding it back? (please don't tell me plot if it is, just say yes)


It won't start going down until you've obtained all weapons.


----------



## oath2order

I remember starting the Ganon mission and I was like "huh this is hard".

Then I remembered his level


----------



## Cress

"Link has defeated 500 enemies!"
KO count is at 918


----------



## oath2order

PuffleKirby21 said:


> "Link has defeated 500 enemies!"
> KO count is at 918



I HATE THE LAG WITH MESSAGES

ESPECIALLY WITH GOLD SKULLTULAS


----------



## TykiButterfree

PuffleKirby21 said:


> "Link has defeated 500 enemies!"
> KO count is at 918



lol I got "Mission: Defeat Ganon!" When he was already kneeling on the ground in defeat. Sometimes I just get into the battle and I miss the mission objectives. Thank goodness for the battle logs.


----------



## Jawile

>mfw playing Ghirahim


----------



## nard

Tried playing Ganondorf the other day, and WOW, he sucked.


----------



## oath2order

Fuzzling said:


> Tried playing Ganondorf the other day, and WOW, he sucked.



Did you remember to level him up in the training dojo? I forgot to do so initially, and after I did, he kicked ass


----------



## nard

oath2order said:


> Did you remember to level him up in the training dojo? I forgot to do so initially, and after I did, he kicked ass



Yeah, he's the least leveled character in my game... Gonna have to farm materials for him soon.


----------



## oath2order

DOJOOOOOOOOOOO do it 

also don't forgeet to purchase the combos


----------



## Flop

Fuzzling said:


> Tried playing Ganondorf the other day, and WOW, he sucked.


Nah man. He's a monster at level 80 with his Swords of Demise.   And his strong attack wipes out half of a Weak Point gauge.


----------



## TykiButterfree

oath2order said:


> DOJOOOOOOOOOOO do it
> 
> also don't forgeet to purchase the combos



Oh I always forget this. I get excited for a new character and jump into battle right away. Then about half way through I think, "Wait, why don't I have a potion?" lol


----------



## Flop

Anyone know what Ganon's level 3 badges require?   Not sure if it's Zelda I should be looking for or what.


----------



## Cress

Fierce said:


> Anyone know what Ganon's level 3 badges require?   Not sure if it's Zelda I should be looking for or what.
> View attachment 72942



I think it was Zelda's Tiara (Her gold material.)
Can I add you as a friend on my Wii U?


----------



## Reindeer

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I think it was Zelda's Tiara (Her gold material.)
> Can I add you as a friend on my Wii U?


It is.







Easy to grind it in 6-6 (Twilight Princess Trials) on the normal Adventure Mode map.


----------



## Flop

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I think it was Zelda's Tiara (Her gold material.)
> Can I add you as a friend on my Wii U?


Sure man  it's Mitryadel


----------



## Cress

Fierce said:


> Sure man  it's Mitryadel



Added you!

I think I found a way to make the Wind Waker good! It actually deals damage now!


----------



## Byngo

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Added you!
> 
> I think I found a way to make the Wind Waker good! It actually deals damage now!
> View attachment 72962



Holy ****.

You created that in the smithy thing right?


----------



## Cress

Natty said:


> Holy ****.
> 
> You created that in the smithy thing right?



Of course. The first 2 skills were on the weapon when I got it, but the other 4 I put on myself.


----------



## oath2order

VS Dragon is extra damage on Volga?


----------



## Cress

oath2order said:


> VS Dragon is extra damage on Volga?



Extra damage on Volga, King Dodongo, Argorok, Lizafos, Dinoflos, Aeroflos, and Fiery Aeroflos. It's super helpful.


----------



## Flop

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Extra damage on Volga, King Dodongo, Argorok, Lizafos, Dinoflos, Aeroflos, and Fiery Aeroflos. It's super helpful.


I hate those damn Aeralfos. They DON'T DIE


----------



## oath2order

I would play this tomorrow but

RuneScape has a double EXP weekend.


----------



## Flop

And then there are also those horrid,  obnoxious little squeaks they make when you're pummeling them.


----------



## oath2order

The worst part about Aeroflos for me is that they don't ****ing give their weak point.


----------



## Flop

oath2order said:


> I would play this tomorrow but
> 
> RuneScape has a double EXP weekend.


Who needs EXP when you have all the party hat colors?


----------



## oath2order

Fierce said:


> Who needs EXP when you have all the party hat colors?



As I usually say to Apple2012

[citation needed you don't have them all that's a LIE]


----------



## K-Boo

I really want this game! -3- I'm probably going to save up to buy it next since I don't need some more Wii U games haha, I don't have very many.


----------



## Cress

I think my disc broke...


----------



## Jake

sometimes when i play as Ruto i wonder if the developers even tested her out n the game to see if she was playable or if they just chucked her in coz yolo


----------



## Byngo

Jake. said:


> sometimes when i play as Ruto i wonder if the developers even tested her out n the game to see if she was playable or if they just chucked her in coz yolo



(I think you're saying she isn't very good) Really? I actually like playing as her. I find some of her combos to be pretty great, like her tidal wave move for example. o: 

But the fact she uses water influences my opinion of her greatly because well, water is like my fav element.


----------



## nard

Natty said:


> (I think you're saying she isn't very good) Really? I actually like playing as her. I find some of her combos to be pretty great, like her tidal wave move for example. o:
> 
> But the fact she uses water influences my opinion of her greatly because well, water is like my fav element.




Finally, someone else who likes Ruto. <3


----------



## Jake

Natty said:


> (I think you're saying she isn't very good) Really? I actually like playing as her. I find some of her combos to be pretty great, like her tidal wave move for example. o:
> 
> But the fact she uses water influences my opinion of her greatly because well, water is like my fav element.



her tidal wave is the only good attack she does (that, and her underwater sweep)

she doesn't suck entirely, but 3/4 of her combos are **** and her attack style really doesn't benefit her (if she actually shot out streams of water for ranged attacks she'd be a lot better, but she doesn't). some enemies, like king dodoodododododongo she's actually really good on, but others, not so much.

every character her their fair share of good and bad, but Ruto just has too much bad and not enough good


----------



## TykiButterfree

VS Dragon? Maybe I should start unlocking my mystery effects instead of just selling the weapons. The only things I unlocked from mystery ones were dumb things like boomerang power up. I only use items if something is blocking the path. I never fight with them. 

What material do you need to add combos for Volga? Mine has been at ????? forever. 

Also I just unlocked Zant. OMG he is so funny! I think I have a new favorite character. I love just walking around while shielding and his enemy shield break is hilarious. He screams so much! lol He also seems to fall on his face a lot. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> Finally, someone else who likes Ruto. <3



I like Ruto too. I think Fi is useless though. I am also having trouble with Zelda. I can't get A rank in Adventure mode beacuse I keep taking damage. Her attacks are kind of slow and it leaves her open to cheap hits a lot. It stinks because the mission I am failing would give her a better weapon and might actually help this. lol:/


----------



## Byngo

TykiButterfree said:


> I am also having trouble with Zelda. I can't get A rank in Adventure mode beacuse I keep taking damage. Her attacks are kind of slow and it leaves her open to cheap hits a lot. It stinks because the mission I am failing would give her a better weapon and might actually help this. lol:/



You're talking about the mission to get her level 2 baton/wind waker, right? I'm having troubles with that too. N matter what I do I can't seem to get an A rank. Getting enough KO's is no problem, it's damage taken and time that I just can't get A ranked. If I speed through the course to get done in 15 minutes, I sustain more damage, likewise if I take my time so I don't get hit too much, I end up taking longer than 15 minutes to complete the mission. I'm pretty much stuck, and the only solution I can see is simply getting Zelda leveled up more (She's at 50 right now)


----------



## TykiButterfree

Natty said:


> You're talking about the mission to get her level 2 baton/wind waker, right? I'm having troubles with that too. N matter what I do I can't seem to get an A rank. Getting enough KO's is no problem, it's damage taken and time that I just can't get A ranked. If I speed through the course to get done in 15 minutes, I sustain more damage, likewise if I take my time so I don't get hit too much, I end up taking longer than 15 minutes to complete the mission. I'm pretty much stuck, and the only solution I can see is simply getting Zelda leveled up more (She's at 50 right now)



Yes, that mission! I even tried doing it with co-op, but it seems like if I run into one dumb lizard I am doomed. I have tried it with the windwaker and the sword and neither seem to help much.


----------



## Byngo

TykiButterfree said:


> Yes, that mission! I even tried doing it with co-op, but it seems like if I run into one dumb lizard I am doomed. I have tried it with the windwaker and the sword and neither seem to help much.



The rapier is pretty good against Wizzro and Ghirahim - I can get rid of both of them in a couple combo moves and a special attack. Volga is the one that gives me so much trouble, each move he lands destroys like 2 whole heart spaces. :/


----------



## TykiButterfree

Natty said:


> The rapier is pretty good against Wizzro and Ghirahim - I can get rid of both of them in a couple combo moves and a special attack. Volga is the one that gives me so much trouble, each move he lands destroys like 2 whole heart spaces. :/



There is a cheap co-op trick where you can change the bosses by picking the character. My brother was Shiek in one of the missions and the enemy Shiek was demoted to an icy Poe. lol I think we got Volga or Wizzro to turn into Lana before too. I haven't tried it on this Zelda mission though. Maybe that would help.


----------



## D i a

Wow, I'm stuck on the same mission as you two. Seems to be a hard one...


----------



## oath2order

Fi's specials are terrible against the Imprisoned


----------



## Flop

oath2order said:


> Fi's specials are terrible against the Imprisoned


No, you must not have here leveled up enough. One special attack should be enough to wreck his toes.


----------



## oath2order

Fierce said:


> No, you must not have here leveled up enough. One special attack should be enough to wreck his toes.



She's 36.


----------



## Flop

oath2order said:


> She's 36.



Mine's 51, and it's fine. If you're using A specials on his Weak Guage, yeah, it's gonna suck.  He automatically recovers once you deplete it halfway


----------



## oath2order

Fierce said:


> Mine's 51, and it's fine. If you're using A specials on his Weak Guage, yeah, it's gonna suck.  He automatically recovers once you deplete it halfway



Well there's the bloody problem, about 15 levels difference, and I'm using various Y/X attacks, not A specials.


----------



## Flop

oath2order said:


> Well there's the bloody problem, about 15 levels difference, and I'm using various Y/X attacks, not A specials.


Silly boy, those are combos. The special attack is the A attack.  *patpat*

No party hat for you.


----------



## oath2order

Okay.

Her combos ****ing suck.


----------



## Flop

oath2order said:


> Okay.
> 
> Her combos ****ing suck.


Wait until Jake sees this.


----------



## oath2order

is that supposed to make me afraid


----------



## Jake

Fi is great wtf is wrong with you she's OP as **** its not even funny


----------



## Byngo

oath2order said:


> Okay.
> 
> Her combos ****ing suck.



Her YYX combo does suck, but all her other combos are great. omg


----------



## Jawile

How dare you insult my waifu Fi is the best the only combo that sucks is YYX


----------



## nard

These different control schemes confuse me. ;0;


Am I the only one who uses the Zelda one?


----------



## Byngo

Am I missing something? The twilight Princess dlc pack released the first day of November right? Because I haven't gotten anything new. On the website it says it's available now, and it includes a new character and some other stuff. I'm kind of confused


----------



## oath2order

Got Fi's level 2.

Maybe now she can do damage


----------



## zeldafromhyrule

My favorite would probably go Lana, Zelda, and Ruto in that order. The story line pulled at my heart strings though!


----------



## Reindeer

Natty said:


> Am I missing something? The twilight Princess dlc pack released the first day of November right? Because I haven't gotten anything new. On the website it says it's available now, and it includes a new character and some other stuff. I'm kind of confused


It's not out yet, the website ****ed up. We don't even know what's in it yet.


----------



## Byngo

Reindeer said:


> It's not out yet, the website ****ed up. We don't even know what's in it yet.



That's a relief. I was worried somwthing went wrong with my purchase. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Fuzzling said:


> These different control schemes confuse me. ;0;
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who uses the Zelda one?



What are the Zelda controls? I never picked it because the book that came in the game case only explained the other controls.


----------



## Reindeer

The standalone trailer for the Spinner, unlocked with the Link Amiibo.


----------



## Jake

anyone got a list of which challenges are best to farm for what materials?
i could probably google it and find one myself but i cbf


----------



## Byngo

Reindeer said:


> The standalone trailer for the Spinner, unlocked with the Link Amiibo.



That looks cool, but... Of course it has to be for Link. He already has 6 different weapons. Hopefully future DLC has some new weapons for other characters.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or can it be for anyone? I'm assuming it's just for Link


----------



## Reindeer

Jake. said:


> anyone got a list of which challenges are best to farm for what materials?
> i could probably google it and find one myself but i cbf


I found two lists during a quick search.

This one focuses mostly on Legend/Free Mode stages: Link
And this one focuses on Adventure Mode (the default map): Link


----------



## Flop

Jake. said:


> anyone got a list of which challenges are best to farm for what materials?
> i could probably google it and find one myself but i cbf


Depends on the material. 

"Defeat All Enemies" and Quizzes are good.  The "Rack Up KO's!" ones are wonderful for  many materials.


----------



## Reindeer

Natty said:


> That looks cool, but... Of course it has to be for Link. He already has 6 different weapons. Hopefully future DLC has some new weapons for other characters.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Or can it be for anyone? I'm assuming it's just for Link


It's just for Link. No other weapons have been usable between two or more characters. I'd love to see more weapon choices, especially for characters that have only one choice at the moment. Sheik just having the harp seems like a waste.


----------



## nard

Natty said:


> That looks cool, but... Of course it has to be for Link. He already has 6 different weapons. Hopefully future DLC has some new weapons for other characters.
> 
> Or can it be for anyone? I'm assuming it's just for Link





Ugh, I know. Link gets the most attention with weapons etc. Other characters need weapons, like Lana or maybe even Impa!


----------



## Flop

Now I have Link, Sheik, Zelda, Ganondorf, Ghirahim, and Volga to level 99!  Time to start working on Impa


----------



## Cory

the imprisoned in adventure mode tho.


----------



## Jawile

Fuzzling said:


> Ugh, I know. Link gets the most attention with weapons etc. Other characters need weapons, like Lana or maybe even Impa!



nah man lana don't need any more weapons
impa does
our lord and savior ganondorf needs more weapons, he is one of the main characters of the series and he only has one weapon


----------



## Cress

Fierce said:


> Now I have Link, Sheik, Zelda, Ganondorf, Ghirahim, and Volga to level 99!  Time to start working on Impa



I haven't played this game for a few days, but I have Link, Lana, and Ghirahim at 99, and Volga is close (I think 85?)


----------



## Jake

'parrently Nintendo confirmed Toon Link and Shiek amiibo will be compatible with this game, along with Zelda.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Jake. said:


> 'parrently Nintendo confirmed Toon Link and Shiek amiibo will be compatible with this game, along with Zelda.



lol I am picturing Toon Link in this game and it's great. Oh I hope they make some figures of the other characters in Hyrule Warriors. I would instantly buy a Cia figure. <3


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Been working on this game on and off, just unlocked I'm guessing the next segment of Legend Mode (Ganon). O=


----------



## Flop

Tom said:


> Been working on this game on and off, just unlocked I'm guessing the next segment of Legend Mode (Ganon). O=


AKA the villain that gets things done 

Watch out for the alt story line for Cia as well


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Fierce said:


> AKA the villain that gets things done
> 
> Watch out for the alt story line for Cia as well




Definitely. Though it hurt to beat the crap out of best girl. 

Oooh more story. Wonder how far Legend Mode goes then.


----------



## Cory

Should I get this game or smash for Wii U


----------



## Reindeer

Cory said:


> Should I get this game or smash for Wii U


I'd suggest getting Hyrule Warriors and the DLC pack. You'll be playing for hours on end, there's so much content packed in. I can't speak for the Wii U version, but when I play SSB4 on the 3DS I get bored fairly quickly.


----------



## oath2order

I'd say it depends on your Internet speed, since most of what I view as Smash's replayability comes from online mode.


----------



## Cory

oath2order said:


> I'd say it depends on your Internet speed, since most of what I view as Smash's replayability comes from online mode.



Hyrule warriors it is then.


----------



## Reindeer

Toon Link Amiibo will also unlock the Spinner.
Zelda Amiibo will give a random level 3 or higher weapon once a day.
Sheik Amiibo's functionality is still unknown.
All other Amiibos will give a random level 3 or lower weapon, or random crafting materials, or rupees, also once a day.

Source

- - - Post Merge - - -

Forgot source for Toon Link info.


----------



## Jake

_Aonuma
1 hour ago

Greetings to everyone in our The Legend of Zelda community! I'm Eiji Aonuma, the supervisor for Hyrule Warriors, and I'm happy to talk to you all again.

The second DLC pack for Hyrule Warriors, the Twilight Princess Pack, will be released soon, so today I would like to give you a sneak peek at what's inside.

The highlight of the first DLC pack, the Master Quest Pack, was being able to team Link up with Epona. This time around, there will be a new playable character - someone from The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess... Who do you think it is?

Here's a hint: this character only appeared in this form at the very end of Twilight Princess.

In that game, Midna is cursed and cast out from the Twilight Realm, but now you will be able to unleash her true form as Twili Midna!

When I was developing Twilight Princess, I thought it was such a waste to let a beautiful princess like her only appear in the ending. Now Koei Tecmo Games has made my wish to see more of her come true.

Twili Midna's weapon is the Mirror of Twilight, which appeared in Twilight Princess. This mirror was destroyed at the end of that game, but it's pretty amazing in Hyrule Warriors. In fact, I can't describe in words what's so amazing about it, so I hope you'll download this DLC pack and see for yourself.

In addition to Twili Midna, the Twilight Princess Pack includes new weapons, costumes and an adventure map, so if you played through the original game, they should contribute to the fun you'll have in Hyrule Warriors. (For one of the costumes, you can dress Link up as a certain familiar character from the Zelda series. It may make you say ""Wow!"" so I hope you'll look forward to it.)

The second DLC pack for Hyrule Warriors, the Twilight Princess Pack, will be released globally on November 27!_








TWILIGHT MIDNA YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## oath2order

OH MY GOD YAS TWILIGHT MIDNA SLAY.

literal bad-ass


----------



## Byngo

Jake. said:


> _Aonuma
> 1 hour ago
> 
> Greetings to everyone in our The Legend of Zelda community! I'm Eiji Aonuma, the supervisor for Hyrule Warriors, and I'm happy to talk to you all again.
> 
> The second DLC pack for Hyrule Warriors, the Twilight Princess Pack, will be released soon, so today I would like to give you a sneak peek at what's inside.
> 
> The highlight of the first DLC pack, the Master Quest Pack, was being able to team Link up with Epona. This time around, there will be a new playable character - someone from The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess... Who do you think it is?
> 
> Here's a hint: this character only appeared in this form at the very end of Twilight Princess.
> 
> In that game, Midna is cursed and cast out from the Twilight Realm, but now you will be able to unleash her true form as Twili Midna!
> 
> When I was developing Twilight Princess, I thought it was such a waste to let a beautiful princess like her only appear in the ending. Now Koei Tecmo Games has made my wish to see more of her come true.
> 
> Twili Midna's weapon is the Mirror of Twilight, which appeared in Twilight Princess. This mirror was destroyed at the end of that game, but it's pretty amazing in Hyrule Warriors. In fact, I can't describe in words what's so amazing about it, so I hope you'll download this DLC pack and see for yourself.
> 
> In addition to Twili Midna, the Twilight Princess Pack includes new weapons, costumes and an adventure map, so if you played through the original game, they should contribute to the fun you'll have in Hyrule Warriors. (For one of the costumes, you can dress Link up as a certain familiar character from the Zelda series. It may make you say ""Wow!"" so I hope you'll look forward to it.)
> 
> The second DLC pack for Hyrule Warriors, the Twilight Princess Pack, will be released globally on November 27!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWILIGHT MIDNA YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS



Oh my fukin lord 

I was wondering if Midna's true form would be in the game oMG


----------



## Cress

I just downloaded a Twilight Mirror wallpaper onto my phone yesterday...
More proof I'm psychic. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also kinda mad that she's a separate character like Zelda/Sheik. If they're the same person, why do I have to get them to level 99 twice? ~_~


----------



## oath2order

shes awesome, thats why she gets two


----------



## Reindeer

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Also kinda mad that she's a separate character like Zelda/Sheik. If they're the same person, why do I have to get them to level 99 twice? ~_~


Because otherwise you'd be able to fight as Sheik with the Wind Waker. More animation to be done, more coding, etc.


----------



## Cress

Reindeer said:


> Because otherwise you'd be able to fight as Sheik with the Wind Waker. More animation to be done, more coding, etc.



But why can't they just make the harp a weapon for Zelda and then she dresses up as Sheik when she uses it? And there's weapon swapping in the Master Quest DLC. SOOO many computers use the 8-bit Sword.


----------



## Reindeer

PuffleKirby21 said:


> But why can't they just make the harp a weapon for Zelda and then she dresses up as Sheik when she uses it? And there's weapon swapping in the Master Quest DLC. SOOO many computers use the 8-bit Sword.


All characters (besides Link) got an 8-bit weapon with that DLC. You can unlock it on the Master Quest Adventure Map.


----------



## Cress

Reindeer said:


> All characters (besides Link) got an 8-bit weapon with that DLC. You can unlock it on the Master Quest Adventure Map.



How does that relate to my post? And Link does get an 8-bit weapon, the candle. Also not everyone got a new weapon. Midna, Zant, Agitha, Ganondorf, Darunia, and Ruto only got new costumes, not weapons.


----------



## Reindeer

PuffleKirby21 said:


> How does that relate to my post? And Link does get an 8-bit weapon, the candle. Also not everyone got a new weapon. Midna, Zant, Agitha, Ganondorf, Darunia, and Ruto only got new costumes, not weapons.


I'm not sure if you're seeing them with Link's 8-bit sword or with their respective 8-bit weapon. I know that some of them use the same model but are just a recolor. Forcing one character's animations onto another causes a lot of glitches, as you can see here. I haven't played much of the MQ DLC either, so I'm not sure whether they're actually his Link's weapon or their own.


----------



## Cress

Reindeer said:


> I'm not sure if you're seeing them with Link's 8-bit sword or with their respective 8-bit weapon. I know that some of them use the same model but are just a recolor. Forcing one character's animations onto another causes a lot of glitches, as you can see here. I haven't played much of the MQ DLC either, so I'm not sure whether they're actually his Link's weapon or their own.



No, some of them actually use the 8-bit Sword. And I've seen Sheik using the Rapier and Zelda using the Harp, both not in their 8-bit form.


----------



## Jake

i know its early but if the majoras mask DLC characters arent skull kid and tingle imma be disappointed


----------



## Yatogami

Edit: Apologies, didn't realize it was already in here.


----------



## Reindeer

PuffleKirby21 said:


> No, some of them actually use the 8-bit Sword. And I've seen Sheik using the Rapier and Zelda using the Harp, both not in their 8-bit form.


Then idk, they probably fixed the animations just for the DLC. I wouldn't expect the weapons to become available to us on those warriors though.
As for the split, the only other reason I can think of is that for some reason they still thought that the Zelda/Sheik thing was a huge spoiler (because apparently nobody's played Super Smash Bros.). They were secretive about it in trailers, even though they blatantly said Midna is the Twilight Princess. Some people might also be confused by picking Imp Midna and getting Twili Midna after picking another weapon. It's a minor and pretty **** reason, but it's not like Tecmo Koei delivered a flawless title anyway.



Yatogami said:


> Twili Midna confirmed! http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...e_battle_in_upcoming_hyrule_warriors_dlc_pack


Reading the thread has its merits.


----------



## nard

Jake. said:


> _Aonuma
> 1 hour ago
> 
> Greetings to everyone in our The Legend of Zelda community! I'm Eiji Aonuma, the supervisor for Hyrule Warriors, and I'm happy to talk to you all again.
> 
> The second DLC pack for Hyrule Warriors, the Twilight Princess Pack, will be released soon, so today I would like to give you a sneak peek at what's inside.
> 
> The highlight of the first DLC pack, the Master Quest Pack, was being able to team Link up with Epona. This time around, there will be a new playable character - someone from The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess... Who do you think it is?
> 
> Here's a hint: this character only appeared in this form at the very end of Twilight Princess.
> 
> In that game, Midna is cursed and cast out from the Twilight Realm, but now you will be able to unleash her true form as Twili Midna!
> 
> When I was developing Twilight Princess, I thought it was such a waste to let a beautiful princess like her only appear in the ending. Now Koei Tecmo Games has made my wish to see more of her come true.
> 
> Twili Midna's weapon is the Mirror of Twilight, which appeared in Twilight Princess. This mirror was destroyed at the end of that game, but it's pretty amazing in Hyrule Warriors. In fact, I can't describe in words what's so amazing about it, so I hope you'll download this DLC pack and see for yourself.
> 
> In addition to Twili Midna, the Twilight Princess Pack includes new weapons, costumes and an adventure map, so if you played through the original game, they should contribute to the fun you'll have in Hyrule Warriors. (For one of the costumes, you can dress Link up as a certain familiar character from the Zelda series. It may make you say ""Wow!"" so I hope you'll look forward to it.)
> 
> The second DLC pack for Hyrule Warriors, the Twilight Princess Pack, will be released globally on November 27!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWILIGHT MIDNA YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS



Yes.


YES.


YAYYASSSS



Okay, getting the DLC.


----------



## Cory

Jake. said:


> i know its early but if the majoras mask DLC characters arent skull kid and tingle imma be disappointed


Skull kid and happy mask salesman pls


----------



## Jake

Cory said:


> Skull kid and happy mask salesman pls



I'd be ok with happy mask salesman tbh but I'd just prefer tingle coz BALLOONS


----------



## Cory

Jake. said:


> I'd be ok with happy mask salesman tbh but I'd just prefer tingle coz BALLOONS


He scares me tho.


----------



## Cress

Got Volga to Level 99. I was going to start getting Cia up to 99 as well, but I think it would be better if I got everyone to Level 50 first.


----------



## nard

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Got Volga to Level 99. I was going to start getting Cia up to 99 as well, but I think it would be better if I got everyone to Level 50 first.



I tried to be leveling everyone, and it was a pain. >.< I stopped playing for awhile to focus on Smash, but now I'm back in and leveling my Zant.

true form midna tho, so excited ^u^


----------



## Flop

Fuzzling said:


> I tried to be leveling everyone, and it was a pain. >.< I stopped playing for awhile to focus on Smash, but now I'm back in and leveling my Zant.
> 
> true form midna tho, so excited ^u^


Eh, I'm not that excited about it.  Real Midna is bleh.


----------



## oath2order

I have a 280 power 6 empty slot tier 3 Magical Rod for link omg


----------



## Cress

oath2order said:


> I have a 280 power 6 empty slot tier 3 Magical Rod for link omg



I got that on the third day of playing the game. You're behind Flop and I.


----------



## oath2order

Well I'm not no-life-ing it like you clearly had to do have gotten it that quickly.


----------



## Jawile

oath2order said:


> Well I'm not no-life-ing it like you clearly had to do have gotten it that quickly.



280 power for a Rank 3 = no stars
Six empty slots = insanely bad/good luck (bad luck for six slots, good luck for empty slots) or you just finished the adventure mode mission to get it

I got it after a few days of playing, it ain't so hard to get


----------



## Jake

damn aint no need to be a buzzkill and 1-up every person. let them be excited by whatever and leave them be like i dont get why u gotta be so rude


----------



## Flop

Hey man I am a neutral party here.


----------



## Cress

From the Zelda Facebook page:
_The second DLC pack for Hyrule Warriors will be available on 11/27! In this pack, you’ll get Twili Midna as a playable character, a new weapon for Zelda, a Twilight Princess themed Adventure Mode map, and two additional costumes including the Postman costume for Link!_


----------



## Jake

Yes new Zelda weapon and yaaaaaaaaaas poStmAn costume LOL


----------



## Jake

this is what the postman costume looks like apparently







also there is an update along with the DLC that includes the following things: 

    level cap raised
    max amount of materials raised
    new potions
    new medals
    amiibo support


----------



## Cory

I am hopefully getting the game tomorrow. I am so excited!


----------



## Byngo

Jake. said:


> this is what the postman costume looks like apparently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also there is an update along with the DLC that includes the following things:
> 
> level cap raised
> max amount of materials raised
> new potions
> new medals
> amiibo support



damn that costume is hot

Really, raising the level cap???? It's hard enough getting everyone to 99. :<


----------



## Reindeer

Natty said:


> Really, raising the level cap???? It's hard enough getting everyone to 99. :<


Not if you read certain people's posts in this thread. I have yet to get a character to 99, but I don't play it as much as them.
I'm wondering how high the level cap will go, and if it will be raised again later.


----------



## Byngo

Reindeer said:


> Not if you read certain people's posts in this thread. I have yet to get a character to 99, but I don't play it as much as them.
> I'm wondering how high the level cap will go, and if it will be raised again later.



That's why it's hard. I only get an hour, maybe 2 at most to play every day.


----------



## Cory

I want it so bad.


----------



## Cory

FML not getting it until Wednesday.


----------



## Jake

Today is the 27th for me can I download the DLC or do I gotta wait until tomorrow for the rest of the world??

I will check anyway

ok it's there LOL

i am busy playing pokemanz tho so i'll prob just play it for like 10 mins to test out the new **** then #bye c u in a month


wtf it said it downlaoded but it aint there #bye again


----------



## Flop

Jake. said:


> Today is the 27th for me can I download the DLC or do I gotta wait until tomorrow for the rest of the world??
> 
> I will check anyway
> 
> ok it's there LOL
> 
> i am busy playing pokemanz tho so i'll prob just play it for like 10 mins to test out the new **** then #bye c u in a month
> 
> 
> wtf it said it downlaoded but it aint there #bye again


You might need to exit and boot up the game again.


----------



## Jake

Fierce said:


> You might need to exit and boot up the game again.



i did that like 5 times but nothing so i just gave up coz #swag

I'm gonna *guess* it was that pre-install thing, where it downloaded, but it's locked until *official* release (even tho i'm pre sure AUS doesn't have that feature yet).
I'll just try again tomorrow


Ok it downloaded it again and now it works so idfk

Also;
Level cap is now 150
Materials cap is now 999
Domain rod and mirror are both darkness element


Twili midna new fav character I just hate how she ****ing floats


----------



## oath2order

IT'S MIDNIGHT

WHERE'S MY UPDATE

- - - Post Merge - - -

Villager amiibo gave me 1 rupee wtf


----------



## Byngo

oh my god 

Twili Midna is a beast and Zelda's minion rod is too! I'd say it's probably her strongest weapon. I haven't used it much (obviously) but it's really good at crowd controlling.


----------



## Cress

oath2order said:


> Villager amiibo gave me 1 rupee wtf



o_o I got a level 3 weapon...

Twili Midna is a really good character, but her voice is meh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And yeah, Dominion Rod is her best one probably. I hate how it's slow at attacking, but it's still better than her other ones.


----------



## oath2order

Does Twili Midna keep laughing like Cia does.


----------



## Superpenguin

Is Hyrule Warriors worth it?


----------



## oath2order

YES IT IS TOTALLTY WORHT ITI IT IS SO FUN


----------



## nard

Superpenguin said:


> Is Hyrule Warriors worth it?



It is!


even more when you have the dlc so much stuff to do on christmas argh


----------



## Flop

New character,  new Adventure Mode map, new medals, new Skulltulas, new level cap, new max material capacity, new tears over the realization that I'll never 100% this game.


----------



## nard

Fierce said:


> New character,  new Adventure Mode map, new medals, new Skulltulas, new level cap, new max material capacity, new tears over the realization that I'll never 100% this game.



the moment you realize


_you're getting all the dlc for christmas_


two adventure maps and soo many things ahh *^*


----------



## Cory

Oh god epona too op pls nerf


----------



## Flop

Cory said:


> Oh god epona too op pls nerf


Ehhhhhh.  Not really.


----------



## Jawile

Spinner's pretty good. Not the best but it can clear crowds pretty well. Not very good on single targets.


----------



## CR33P

should i get dlc it looks kinda eh


----------



## Cory

Fierce said:


> Ehhhhhh.  Not really.



Ya really. But it might just be because i have a really good one.


----------



## Reindeer

CR33P said:


> should i get dlc it looks kinda eh


The Adventure Maps alone would be worth the money. You get a lot more than that, though.



Cory said:


> Ya really. But it might just be because i have a really good one.


I think it's because you just started playing. Epona seems that powerful because the great weapons are still locked.


----------



## tamagotchi

saves money to buy the game

sigh


----------



## Cory

Reindeer said:


> The Adventure Maps alone would be worth the money. You get a lot more than that, though.
> 
> 
> I think it's because you just started playing. Epona seems that powerful because the great weapons are still locked.


That's probably the reason.


----------



## Jarrad

I would buy this game if they stopped leaving out Wind waker

we've literally seen one thing from ww...


----------



## Reindeer

Jarrad said:


> I would buy this game if they stopped leaving out Wind waker
> 
> we've literally seen one thing from ww...


What would you suggest they add? The boomerang, hookshot, bow & arrow and bombs are readily available to everyone, Zelda has the Wind Waker, Lana can summon the Deku Leaf when using the Deku Spear, and Darunia uses Hammers. I love WW, but all the weapons you could use in that game are already in Hyrule Warriors.


----------



## Jarrad

Reindeer said:


> What would you suggest they add? The boomerang, hookshot, bow & arrow and bombs are readily available to everyone, Zelda has the Wind Waker, Lana can summon the Deku Leaf when using the Deku Spear, and Darunia uses Hammers. I love WW, but all the weapons you could use in that game are already in Hyrule Warriors.



Less weapons and more characters.
We've seen so many characters from Twilight princess, and it's starting to bore me.
Toon link/Zelda/Ganon? The Wind Deities? Queen of faries? Hell, I'm sure they'd be able to come up with something for the Rito tribe.

- - - Post Merge - - -

There's also phantom hourglass and spirit tracks!


----------



## Reindeer

Jarrad said:


> Less weapons and more characters.
> We've seen so many characters from Twilight princess, and it's starting to bore me.
> Toon link/Zelda/Ganon? The Wind Deities? Queen of faries? Hell, I'm sure they'd be able to come up with something for the Rito tribe.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> There's also phantom hourglass and spirit tracks!


The non-original characters are all from OOT, TP and SS because Hyrule Warriors takes you into those games' worlds. In the game canon it wouldn't make sense to have a character from WW show up. Having a Toon character would also look weird, the OOT and SS costume packs already look weird to me.


----------



## Cory

Reindeer said:


> The non-original characters are all from OOT, TP and SS because Hyrule Warriors takes you into those games' worlds. In the game canon it wouldn't make sense to have a character from WW show up. Having a Toon character would also look weird, the OOT and SS costume packs already look weird to me.


And majoras mask is going to be introduced (even though OOT and MM have the same link and some characters.)


----------



## n64king

Wii Fit Trainer amiibo gave me a better weapon than Link did today...


----------



## Jawile

I love Network Links
even though they're the same boring mission, I got an eight-slotted five star magical sword with evil's bane on it today


----------



## Cress

n64king said:


> Wii Fit Trainer amiibo gave me a better weapon than Link did today...



I got Twili Midna's Level 3 weapon from Marth. I haven't even unlocked it yet lol.


----------



## Cory

I got a 360 power epona with 6 slots.


----------



## Solar

Anyone else absolutely in love with Twili Midna??


----------



## Byngo

Solar said:


> Anyone else absolutely in love with Twili Midna??



Yes bb <3


----------



## Solar

Natty said:


> Yes bb <3



I CAN FINALLY WRECK VOLGA WITHOUT DIFFICULTY WITH HER I LOVE LIFE


----------



## Cory

Solar said:


> I CAN FINALLY WRECK VOLGA WITHOUT DIFFICULTY WITH HER I LOVE LIFE



Don't even get me started with volga.


----------



## n64king

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I got Twili Midna's Level 3 weapon from Marth. I haven't even unlocked it yet lol.



It gave me Spinner that was 450st. Which was so weird because I just unlocked the normal Spinner with the Link amiibo a few days before that's barely at 80 or 88


----------



## Flop

n64king said:


> It gave me Spinner that was 450st. Which was so weird because I just unlocked the normal Spinner with the Link amiibo a few days before that's barely at 80 or 88


Hrmm.  That's odd.


----------



## n64king

Oh my gosh it happened twice again. Triforce Spinner with 5 stars, 6 slots, 420st, and it has Hearts+, Stars+, EXP+, Rupees+, Strength V and Lightening+, only this time the Mario Amiibo gave it. Wii Fit Trainer only gave 1 rupee lol
It seems pointless to tap the Amiibo in each time they give me the same crazy spinner each time or 1 rupee. I rarely get materials bleck. That needs an update


----------



## oranges_ate_you

I think it depends on the Amiibo on how rare it is because my common one doesnt give me anything but Samus and Wii Fit give me good stuff like Enhanced Spinner but my friends Link one did the normal one. How boring


----------



## n64king

Maybe since my Wii Fit Trainer was the only one giving me goods until today when it reversed lol I kinda wish it would give me weapons for other people to use instead of the same spinner over and over. I suppose it makes it easy to make some sort of Ultimate Spinner though. Luckily I like the weapon.


----------



## Jawile

The bottom-left square of Master Quest's Adventure Mode Map is amazing for level grinding. I got Twili Midna up four levels from a single run.


----------



## Cory

wow another epona of time...


----------



## oath2order

Midna's level three weapon map is gonna be hard since apparently attacking dark with dark is the equivalent of using a squirt gun to put out a wildfire


----------



## TykiButterfree

AAH! I forgot the dlc was coming out! I got distracted by Pokemon OR and Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright. D: I also bought the Link amiibo because the figure looks pretty cool. I like all of the details in his clothing and weapons. I gotta start playing this game again.


----------



## oath2order

GOT ZANT'S MAGIC GEM ON VILLAGER AMIIBO.

YES.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Link amiibo just keeps giving me the same spinner!!


----------



## Cory

All I get are spinners and epona


----------



## Flop

Please continue to bump this thread with your useless quips about Amiibo rewards.


----------



## nard

amiino 


My Ganondorf really needs some levels and weapons, it takes him 288493859388 hours to kill moblins. rip


----------



## oath2order

Flop said:


> Please continue to bump this thread with your useless quips about Amiibo rewards.



Well what else do you propose we talk about


----------



## Flop

oath2order said:


> Well what else do you propose we talk about


How much Lana sucks

kidding.


----------



## oath2order

Flop said:


> How much Lana sucks
> 
> kidding.



I will kill you i don't care if you say you're kidding

also i'm sending this to tina

face her wrath


----------



## nard

Flop said:


> How much Lana sucks
> 
> kidding.



the evil seed of what you've done

_germinates inside you_


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> I will kill you i don't care if you say you're kidding
> 
> also i'm sending this to tina
> 
> face her wrath



for some reason lana really reminds me of tina and i dont know why


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> for some reason lana really reminds me of tina and i dont know why



OKAY.

YOU'RE NOT THE ONLY ONE. I think the same thing!


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> OKAY.
> 
> YOU'RE NOT THE ONLY ONE. I think the same thing!



LIKE I DONT EVEN KNOW WHY THO???


----------



## Chris

Flop said:


> How much Lana sucks
> 
> kidding.





Lana is love!! She's so cute and perky and fun. Although at first I fricking hated that book, because I prefer swords, but I got over that because she's just so adorable.


----------



## Cory

THE BOOK IS THE BEST WEAPON AND LANA IS THE SAVIOR

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flop said:


> Please continue to bump this thread with your useless quips about Amiibo rewards.



Shut up lana hater theres no place for u in this world


----------



## Flop

Jesus people I love Lana

Lana is bae.  The book is okay, but I love the spear.


----------



## Jawile

CIA IS TOP TIER
CIA > PLEB LANA






( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Flop

Jawile said:


> CIA IS TOP TIER
> CIA > PLEB LANA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



_"bust"_
huehuehue


----------



## nard

Jawile said:


> CIA IS TOP TIER
> CIA > PLEB LANA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



i was team lana 


and then she was like "...what? we lost?"


btch u fled on me 


so im team cia now


----------



## Cory

Jawile said:


> CIA IS TOP TIER
> CIA > PLEB LANA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


LANA WILL REK STUPID CIA ANY DAY


----------



## Jawile

Cory said:


> LANA WILL REK STUPID CIA ANY DAY



WITH THAT CRAPPY SPEAR THAT WAS SO BAD THAT IT NEEDED A BUFF IN THE TP UPDATE? NAH
SCEPTER WHIP > ANY OF LANA'S AVERAGE WEAPONS


----------



## oath2order

Playing as Cia:

HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA 

like ***** shut up stop laughing

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/745183-hyrule-warriors/70375098

petty much this omg

XD


----------



## Flop

oath2order said:


> Playing as Cia:
> 
> HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA *attacks* HA HA HA
> 
> like ***** shut up stop laughing
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/745183-hyrule-warriors/70375098
> 
> petty much this omg
> 
> XD


I just wept real Jesus tears.
AWWWW HAW HAW HAW HAW HA"
"OHOHOHOHOHOHO"
"HAWHAWHAWHAWHAW HA!"
"DOHOHOHOHO"


----------



## oath2order

It's so accurate though!

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcA82snO_qQ

I found Cia's boyfriend: Sima Yi

Why is he doing the "what is it Eren" face


----------



## datsuryouku

So, my cousin showed me the trailer for it months ago when it was announced. Being a huge Zelda fan and an avid player of Dynasty Warriors when younger, this was exciting for obvious reasons. I haven't been able to get it YET and I want to play it, but it will soon happen. >) IT WILL HAPPEN SOON.


----------



## oath2order

Getting the Water Temple Hard Skulltula is annoying. King Dodongo doesn't ****ing show his weak spot and Sheik keeps dying to Outpost Captains.


----------



## Cory

Jawile said:


> WITH THAT CRAPPY SPEAR THAT WAS SO BAD THAT IT NEEDED A BUFF IN THE TP UPDATE? NAH
> SCEPTER WHIP > ANY OF LANA'S AVERAGE WEAPONS



NOOBS USE THE SPEAR THE BOOK IS THE WAY TO GO


----------



## nard

oath2order said:


> Getting the Water Temple Hard Skulltula is annoying. King Dodongo doesn't ****ing show his weak spot and Sheik keeps dying to Outpost Captains.



hehe


water temple is hard


_ocarina of time_


----------



## zeldafromhyrule

I wish I had more people to play with. My.boyfriend is the only person that plays with me and he isn't good enough to get the As needed to get most weapons.. I'm in love with this game though


----------



## TykiButterfree

I love the new Dominion Rod weapon for Zelda. I can actually fight with her now without taking damage constantly.  I have a question about this weapon though. A couple of times it looked like I had a wind shield while using it. It it a fun cheap shield like Shiek's water shield? If it is, how do I use it on purpose? I can't guess the right combo.


----------



## Cory

TykiButterfree said:


> I love the new Dominion Rod weapon for Zelda. I can actually fight with her now without taking damage constantly.  I have a question about this weapon though. A couple of times it looked like I had a wind shield while using it. It it a fun cheap shield like Shiek's water shield? If it is, how do I use it on purpose? I can't guess the right combo.


This is exactly what I was thinking when I first used it


----------



## Cress

Cory said:


> NOOBS USE THE SPEAR THE BOOK IS THE WAY TO GO



Why use the book when you have the Summoning Gate? Argorok just burns everything. XD


----------



## Cory

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Why use the book when you have the Summoning Gate? Argorok just burns everything. XD



Because I dont have it


----------



## Jawile

The only good part about the Summoning Gate is Argorok and Manhandla


----------



## jobby47

It looks fun but I don't have a Wii U so I can't get it.


----------



## Flop

Hello, old friend. 


I just started using Twilit Midna and omg <3


----------



## oath2order

the wind waker isn't that bad


----------



## Flop

oath2order said:


> the wind waker isn't that bad


Actually,  the level 3 Baton isn't bad. The Wind Waker?   Yes, it's bad.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

The Ocarina of Time, Twilight Princess, & Skyward Sword costumes for Link, Zelda, and Ganondorf (Ganon doesn't have a SS outfit obv.) can be bought for a dollar a piece now o:

I got the Ganon set from Club Nintendo, and I'm only getting the OoT and SS costumes.


----------



## oath2order

Nah the Wind Waker wasn't that bad for me though when I first used it.

Also not really enjoying using the Great Fairy


----------



## Jake

Dreamy Luigi said:


> The Ocarina of Time, Twilight Princess, & Skyward Sword costumes for Link, Zelda, and Ganondorf (Ganon doesn't have a SS outfit obv.) can be bought for a dollar a piece now o:
> 
> I got the Ganon set from Club Nintendo, and I'm only getting the OoT and SS costumes.


Ganondorfs SS skin should've been Demise... They gave Zelda Ilia so.....


----------



## Flop

Thank you Mario.

Not sure why it's sideways.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Flop said:


> Thank you Mario.View attachment 79196
> Not sure why it's sideways.



My Mario amiibo got me *1 Rupee* as a present yesterday. .-.


----------



## Flop

Dreamy Luigi said:


> My Mario amiibo got me *1 Rupee* as a present yesterday. .-.



Yesterday 4 out of the 5 I used gave me 1 rupee D:


----------



## Cory

I keep getting 10 big poe necklaces help


----------



## n64king

Ahhh Mario gave me 50k the other day too. I assumed it was slightly more common since I'm just usually unlucky. Lol Mario has the power.


----------



## oath2order

I got nothing notable today


----------



## Cress

Marth keeps giving me 1 rupee.
Luigi keeps giving me bronze materials I have like 300 of.
Zelda keeps giving me Level 3, 3 Star Dominion Rods with horrible abilities.
At least I can make some money off Zelda.


----------



## Reindeer

Does anybody know of a site that has a guide for the Master Quest and Twilight Princess adventure maps? At least for the items to be used/items unlocked.


----------



## oath2order

http://www.junkiesnation.com/2014/10/27/hyrule-warriors-master-quest-adventure-guide/

Master quest guide yay


----------



## Reindeer

oath2order said:


> http://www.junkiesnation.com/2014/10/27/hyrule-warriors-master-quest-adventure-guide/
> 
> Master quest guide yay


Thanks!

Found a guide for the Twilight Map, just forgot to post it.
http://www.gamerheadlines.com/2014/11/hyrule-warriors-dlc-twilight-adventure-mode-map-guide/


----------



## oath2order

Reindeer said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Found a guide for the Twilight Map, just forgot to post it.
> http://www.gamerheadlines.com/2014/11/hyrule-warriors-dlc-twilight-adventure-mode-map-guide/



YESSSSSSSSSSSS i needed one.


----------



## Flop

Welp I've completed all the maps and leveled my characters to 150. Guess it's time to wait until the MM DLC.


----------



## oath2order

Flop said:


> Welp I've completed all the maps and leveled my characters to 150. Guess it's time to wait until the MM DLC.



do you have all the badges


----------



## Flop

oath2order said:


> do you have all the badges


Yeah, they just kind of unlocked while I was grinding through.


----------



## pokedude729

Flop said:


> Welp I've completed all the maps and leveled my characters to 150. Guess it's time to wait until the MM DLC.



I thouvhr the level cap was 99.


----------



## Jake

pokedude729 said:


> I thouvhr the level cap was 99.



they released a patch that ups it to level 150.

I know the patch came out along with the Twilight Princess DLC pack, so I'm not sure whether or not you actually need to buy the pack to get it or not


----------



## oath2order

Lana's Level 2 Summoning Gate mission is ****ing annoying


----------



## Cress

oath2order said:


> Lana's Level 2 Summoning Gate mission is ****ing annoying



Don't worry, the Level 3 one is worse!  It probably had the hardest skulltula to get, tied with the one in Ruto's Level 3 weapon mission.

Got this weapon today as a random drop, and after I got it, I used it and got another one exactly like it. XD


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Jake. said:


> they released a patch that ups it to level 150.
> 
> I know the patch came out along with the Twilight Princess DLC pack, so I'm not sure whether or not you actually need to buy the pack to get it or not



It's a free update iirc.


----------



## Reindeer

Peach and Fox gave me 5000 rupees each, while Kirby gave me Midna's Hair.
That's about as good as it's gonna get for me with these amiibo presents.


----------



## oath2order

Playing as Zelda. Message pops up "Keep Ganondorf safe!"

I love Adventure mode for this.

Also I don't care how good you are, it's still an awesome feeling to get the 1,200 kill, less than 4 hearts of damage Skulltula.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Late saying this but I got this game for Christmas awhile back. Really enjoying what I've played so far. Before HW, I had never played a Warriors game but I'm now wanting to play more games in the series.


----------



## Reindeer

Reindeer said:


> Peach and Fox gave me 5000 rupees each, while Kirby gave me Midna's Hair.
> That's about as good as it's gonna get for me with these amiibo presents.


Disregard this message.

Today Kirby gave me the 50k gift while Peach gave me a 5-star Mirror of Twilight. The skills on it are kinda meh (Strength II and IV) but there's four open slots to work with at least.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Was able to try this at a Nintendo Experience event that took place close to me and I really enjoyed the game. The game even impressed my mom, which doesn't play video games. It impressed her so much that she instantly took me to Target to get me the game. 

I then later received the same copy of the game as a Christmas gift and have enjoyed it so far! My only complaints are that there is no options to walk, which always bugs me to no end when video games do this and how allied soldiers are there basically to look pretty.


----------



## oath2order

Hyrulian Captain defeated Ganondorf!

no you ****ing didn't you're weak as **** how did you do that

Tips on the Level 3 summoning gate mission? I can't deal enough ****ing damage in time, that's my main issue.


----------



## Cress

oath2order said:


> Hyrulian Captain defeated Ganondorf!
> 
> no you ****ing didn't you're weak as **** how did you do that
> 
> Tips on the Level 3 summoning gate mission? I can't deal enough ****ing damage in time, that's my main issue.



Ganondorf was defeated because it was a staring contest.
For the mission, this guy has videos for all of the weapon missions. I needed them for this mission especially.


----------



## oath2order

she's ****ing level 70 on mine and still isn't doing enough damage.

the fact that it's a bunch of aerolofos and dinalfos doesn't help


----------



## Cress

oath2order said:


> she's ****ing level 70 on mine and still isn't doing enough damage.
> 
> the fact that it's a bunch of aerolofos and dinalfos doesn't help



She might've been 99 when I did the mission. It seriously sucks. Along with Ruto's Level 3 weapon mission. Cucco's should not be able to revive themselves.


----------



## oath2order

PuffleKirby21 said:


> She might've been 99 when I did the mission. It seriously sucks. Along with Ruto's Level 3 weapon mission. Cucco's should not be able to revive themselves.



I mean, level 2 for Summoning Gate was easy once I learned that the Rogue forces don't psychotically invade your base and there's two keeps between your base and the direct line of attack. Kill the Enemy, ignore the Rogue officer so Cia doesn't suicide-mission her attack on the commander.

I mean then again, it could just be an issue with the fact that outside of missions where X is the recommended element, and you're using that element, damage on Aerolofos and Dinolofos is absolutely minimal.


----------



## Rasha

I want to buy this game but I'm afraid it'll get too repetitive and boring fast...


----------



## Cress

R-Cookies said:


> I want to buy this game but I'm afraid it'll get too repetitive and boring fast...



I'd say it's like Smash. The gameplay never changes a whole lot, but the scenarios you're in are vastly different.


----------



## pokedude729

I'm having trouble with the adventure mide mission where you have to defeat all enemies as fi. I can get through the first 2 sets fine, but I have a ton of trouble with the imprisoned. Any tips?


----------



## Rasha

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'd say it's like Smash. The gameplay never changes a whole lot, but the scenarios you're in are vastly different.



if it's like smash I'm in~
but does it have a story mode? that's the one thing that was missing in smash


----------



## Jake

R-Cookies said:


> if it's like smash I'm in~
> but does it have a story mode? that's the one thing that was missing in smash



yes it does

and its nothing like smash


----------



## Reindeer

R-Cookies said:


> I want to buy this game but I'm afraid it'll get too repetitive and boring fast...


I was afraid of that too. Continuing on from what Jake. said, I got bored of Smash 4 due to its repetitive gameplay, so it didn't hold my attention much after about 10 hours of playing. Hyrule Warriors might be the same gameplay over and over, but it's still interesting to me to play after 70 hours of playing. The fact that I'm a fan of hack and slash titles might help with that.

The game has Legend (story) and Adventure Modes, with Adventure Mode giving special rules for battles. Those special rules alone make the missions interesting to play, and thus less repetitive. The DLC only adds to that. More characters, more Adventure Maps (with more special rules), and a bit more story.

I would recommend it if you enjoy action games and Zelda games in general. The game manages to hold your attention.



pokedude729 said:


> I'm having trouble with the adventure mide mission where you have to defeat all enemies as fi. I can get through the first 2 sets fine, but I have a ton of trouble with the imprisoned. Any tips?


lol, I remember that one being awful. I still only have a C rank on it since I want to level up Fi more before I attempt it again.

Take out the Beamos with bombs and try to learn The Imprisoned's tells. He has very large wind-ups for his attacks. Also, near the end of his health bar, him stomping around will create blasts that hurt you. Fi doesn't have a lot of ranged attacks that can help with that sadly.

If you're having too much trouble with it even after that, I'd suggest moving on from it for a while, and leveling up Fi in other missions. I don't believe not doing it locks out parts of the map, as you can get there from other directions.


----------



## Goth

this game

looks fun

best zelda ever though


----------



## oath2order

pokedude729 said:


> I'm having trouble with the adventure mide mission where you have to defeat all enemies as fi. I can get through the first 2 sets fine, but I have a ton of trouble with the imprisoned. Any tips?



Her special does wonders but there's a glitch with the Imprisoned that if you use the special, the next time he stands up, no damage can be done to his toes.

Try her C4 and C6


----------



## pokedude729

oath2order said:


> Try her C4 and C6



What do you.mean C4 and C6? BBBBY and BBBBBBY?


----------



## oath2order

pokedude729 said:


> What do you.mean C4 and C6? BBBBY and BBBBBBY?



Yes.

finally got Lana's level 3 summoning gate with a minute to spare omfg I was spamming her specials like nonstop on Link


----------



## Cory

Tingle and young link? Goodbye world


----------



## oath2order

Release date??? Any idea when did they say


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> Release date??? Any idea when did they say



I saw feb 5, but this was meant to release in jan so either its wrong or it got delayed


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Rather have Skull Kid than Tingle x: 
I like You g Link though.


----------



## Cory

no we have a link why do we need another


----------



## Jarrad

Cory said:


> no we have a link why do we need another



we had zelda, why did we need another (sheik)


----------



## Cory

Jarrad said:


> we had zelda, why did we need another (sheik)



they are totally different


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Cory said:


> no we have a link why do we need another



Well it's just DLC. Hating Young Link for that reason is like hating the alt costumes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I'm trying to figure out what the alt costumes are...







One looks like something for Sheik, another is a Skull Kid costume (maybe for Link?), the last I'm not sure, I only thought of Impa.


----------



## spCrossing

I seriously need to get this game now.


----------



## Reindeer

Cory said:


> no we have a link why do we need another


As a better point: we had Midna, why did we need another?
Young Link is going to play differently from Link, like how Twili Midna plays differently from Midna. I wouldn't be too worried about it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dreamy Luigi said:


> Also, I'm trying to figure out what the alt costumes are...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/BqmEil4.png
> 
> One looks like something for Sheik, another is a Skull Kid costume (maybe for Link?), the last I'm not sure, I only thought of Impa.


It's hard to tell what they are (apart from Skull Kid) from just that, so it seems like a waste to guess.

I think it's neat that they're incorporating MM's time mechanic into the Adventure map. I made a joke about it to a friend a few days ago (beat the map in three real-life days or start over), I'm curious to see what they're actually going to do.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Reindeer said:


> I think it's neat that they're incorporating MM's time mechanic into the Adventure map. I made a joke about it to a friend a few days ago (beat the map in three real-life days or start over), I'm curious to see what they're actually going to do.



Wait, they are? o.o

I'm not sure whether to be excited or scared ;-;


----------



## Reindeer

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Wait, they are? o.o
> 
> I'm not sure whether to be excited or scared ;-;


It has the original Majora's Mask clock at the bottom, plus the moon is off to the side of the map. So I would assume so.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

On the Zelda Wiki someone wrote that the alt costumes are...

-Ocarina of Time Sheik
-Ocarina of Time Impa
-Skull Kid for an unknown character

Since Sheik's shadow looks identical to her artwork from the original Ocarina of Time, I do find this somewhat legit. But of course, it is a wiki, so yeah...


----------



## Cress

Is Rupees+ always on Tingle's weapon? Because it should be.


----------



## Solar

Skull Kid costume for Lana, see the ponytail


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Solar said:


> Skull Kid costume for Lana, see the ponytail



Hmm, yeah, looks like it! This is making me really pumped for it now, Lana's athletic nature definitely kinda fits Skull Kid.


----------



## oath2order

LANA SKULL KID.

AHHHHH

Can't wait for that <3

Wish she'd get a new weapon


----------



## Byngo

Eh.. young link is a waste of space but atleast he can turn into feirce deity. 

I am excited for Tingle, because his attacks look ridiculous heh


----------



## Cory

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Is Rupees+ always on Tingle's weapon? Because it should be.



ur a genius sir

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am less mad now about the tingle and young link


----------



## bloomwaker

Young link looks incredibly adorable, but it's going to be hard to pull away from Midna. Midna brings me so much joy.


----------



## Reindeer

lynncrossing said:


> Young link looks incredibly adorable, but it's going to be hard to pull away from Midna. Midna brings me so much joy.


Same here. I don't feel the least bit ashamed that Midna is level 90 while the closest one to her level is Link at level 52.


----------



## bloomwaker

Reindeer said:


> Same here. I don't feel the least bit ashamed that Midna is level 90 while the closest one to her level is Link at level 52.



I think part of it is her laugh. It's just so satisfying to hear it.


----------



## Jake

pics from upcoming DLC



Spoiler










































leaving these two out of the spoiler since theyre probably the ones of most interest


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Me gusta.

This is probably the best DLC yet.


----------



## Reindeer

I'm so curious as to what the Adventure map will have you do. I refuse to believe it's what I joked about.

Lana looks really good in the Skull Kid outfit. I might use her a bit more often.


----------



## Reindeer

I finally "beat" Adventure Mode. I still need to get a lot of the unlockables on the map, but I just cleared the Ganon square.


----------



## Cory

I like the 8 bit fairy, its less ugly

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND YAAAAAAAS LANA SLAY


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Even if the map doesn't have a 3 day gimmick I'll still challenge myself to complete it in 3 days for the heck of it ;p


----------



## oath2order

THE 8-BIT GREAT FAIRY. this is ****ing hysterical

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.gamecity.ne.jp/zelda/update_0129.html

Translated thanks to reddit

Can check how much damage you've taken on the pause menu and restart the mission from there
PRAISE JESUS DEAR GOD.

I like the ability to delete smithy skills now. I wonder what the "verify" means.


----------



## oath2order

Flop said:


> YESSSSSSSS



Also level cap raise HAHAHA YOU THOUGHT YOU WERE DONE.


----------



## Mayor Jamal

Well I just got Volga's lv 3 wep and all I can say is before, he was just plain broken, now HE IS A GOD! Nothing and I mean NOTHING can stand in his way.


----------



## oath2order

Mayor Jamal said:


> Well I just got Volga's lv 3 wep and all I can say is before, he was just plain broken, now HE IS A GOD! Nothing and I mean NOTHING can stand in his way.



Except Midna's C2


----------



## Mayor Jamal

oath2order said:


> Except Midna's C2



oh right...now if only she had a dragon nuke attack.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

oath2order said:


> http://www.gamecity.ne.jp/zelda/update_0129.html
> 
> .



I had my browser translate and saw:

"New speedrun map"

I just peed a little.


----------



## Cress

/\
|
It could be in that Challenge mode that only has 1 mission.


----------



## spCrossing

Recently got the game, having a blast with it.


----------



## Cory

spCrossing said:


> Recently got the game, having a blast with it.



What are you up to in story mode?


----------



## spCrossing

Cory said:


> What are you up to in story mode?


As of now, I just finished the part with Impa and those giant Bombchus.


----------



## Cory

spCrossing said:


> As of now, I just finished the part with Impa and those giant Bombchus.


oh so you just started


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

I think I'm going to try to beat Legend Mode on Expert difficulty soon.


----------



## Solar

This game has so much content it's overwhelming. It'd be ideal if I could finish it all before the next DLC pack but I don't think that's possible.


----------



## nard

Just got the Hero of Hyrule pack! Hyped for Tingle, too.


----------



## Flop

R.I.P current 100% completion


----------



## Reindeer

Fuzzling said:


> Just got the Hero of Hyrule pack! Hyped for Tingle, too.


Welcome to 50+ more hours of gameplay!

I wish the Twilight map was a bit easier to get around in. It probably has to do with how low level some of my characters are (Ganondorf in particular), though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flop said:


> R.I.P current 100% completion


lel


----------



## Cory

Flop said:


> R.I.P current 100% completion



Ha now you know how it feels


----------



## bloomwaker

My brother owns the copy we have (along with the WiiU). I'm hoping I'll eventually have my own. The amount of content available in this game without the DLC is ridiculous. Add the DLC on top of that, and it can be hundreds of hours. I seem to have a habit of liking games that are very time-consuming to 100% complete.


----------



## oath2order

Playing as Zant and all I can think is "SHUT THE **** UP"


----------



## Cress

oath2order said:


> Playing as Zant and all I can think is "SHUT THE **** UP"



He's not as bad as Cia.


----------



## oath2order

PuffleKirby21 said:


> He's not as bad as Cia.



Laughter is okay, but it's Zant and every weak point gauge breaking I have to hear "WAHOOOHOOOOOO"


----------



## Reindeer

I wish that with Zant they would have given him his serious demeanor that he had before his mask came off in TP. But instead they went LOL WACKY!!

I've been doing a bunch of Master Quest missions, and some of the special rules are stupid. Like on a stage where "all attacks are devastating", the special rule is "No Healing!"
Apart from that, I'm enjoying the remixes on the old missions. I still haven't gotten that far into the Twilight map, since I don't want to play as Ganondorf or Lana with the spear.


----------



## oath2order

Then you have his special "YEAHHHHHAH HAH HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH"


----------



## Reindeer

A Goddess Longsword with the Master Sword's skill just dropped for me. How rare is this?


----------



## Flop

Reindeer said:


> A Goddess Longsword with the Master Sword's skill just dropped for me. How rare is this?


Probably impossible since it has Legendary,  not Evil's Bane.


----------



## Reindeer

Flop said:


> Probably impossible since it has Legendary,  not Evil's Bane.


I was going off the fact that it has the 25000 KO requirement in blue, like the Master Sword. I still haven't unlocked all weapons, so I can't unlock these skills yet.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## oath2order

Either way, hold on to any weapon with 25k kills just because you can delete and transfer skills soon 

To unlock those, is it clear the original Adventure Map and get all those weapons or do you have to get Master Quest's too?


----------



## Flop

oath2order said:


> Either way, hold on to any weapon with 25k kills just because you can delete and transfer skills soon
> 
> To unlock those, is it clear the original Adventure Map and get all those weapons or do you have to get Master Quest's too?


You just need the orginal Adventure map ones.


----------



## Reindeer

oath2order said:


> Either way, hold on to any weapon with 25k kills just because you can delete and transfer skills soon
> 
> To unlock those, is it clear the original Adventure Map and get all those weapons or do you have to get Master Quest's too?


I just know that it was "unlock all weapons" (including all ranks), but that's a good question. If I have to unlock literally all weapons including the DLC ones (Cia, Wizzro, Volga, 8-Bit), then I'm kinda ****ed.

I'll try getting all the weapons from the regular Adventure map first, and see if that's still all that's necessary.


----------



## oath2order

Flop said:


> You just need the orginal Adventure map ones.



PRAISE JESUS.

I don't want have to level Cia and Wizzro until I absolutely have to. Kind of like what I did with Zant (jesus ****ing christ his damage output is terrible), Ghirahim (still haven't done oops), Ruto, and Agitha (jesus christ she is fun to play as). Volga is fun


----------



## Reindeer

Flop said:


> You just need the orginal Adventure map ones.


Ah, okay, never mind then.


----------



## Flop

oath2order said:


> PRAISE JESUS.
> 
> I don't want have to level Cia and Wizzro until I absolutely have to. Kind of like what I did with Zant (jesus ****ing christ his damage output is terrible), Ghirahim (still haven't done oops), Ruto, and Agitha (jesus christ she is fun to play as). Volga is fun


The only one I particularly had trouble with was Darunia's level 3 weapon. *shudders*


----------



## oath2order

Flop said:


> The only one I particularly had trouble with was Darunia's level 3 weapon. *shudders*



That gave me a bit of trouble but only because I was fighting at like level 50 with him. Got him to 65ish. No troubles.

You know of my trouble with Lana's Level 3 Summoning Gate  Which I got. After trauma.

Zant's damage is absolute **** though. It takes like 2 minutes to kill an Aerolofos in his level 3 mission. I don't know how I beat the mission with 3 minutes to spare and still A-ranked it. I still have to get the 1,200 <4 damage Skulltula from that which I don't want to do until he's like 40 levels stronger.


----------



## Reindeer

Finally got Lana's rank 2 Summoning Gate. I thought I was gonna be stuck with a B rank, but only because of the damage I was taking. Imagine my happiness finding out I could take 10k instead of the usual 4k in this mission.

Still need to unlock Zant's rank 2, after that it's just rank 3 weapons left. Particularly not looking forward to Ruto's and Lana's Spear missions.


----------



## Flop

Reindeer said:


> Finally got Lana's rank 2 Summoning Gate. I thought I was gonna be stuck with a B rank, but only because of the damage I was taking. Imagine my happiness finding out I could take 10k instead of the usual 4k in this mission.
> 
> Still need to unlock Zant's rank 2, after that it's just rank 3 weapons left. Particularly not looking forward to Ruto's and Lana's Spear missions.



Whoah,  was it really 10k?  I always wondered what it peaked on missions with a higher damage cap alllowance.


----------



## Reindeer

Flop said:


> Whoah,  was it really 10k?  I always wondered what it peaked on missions with a higher damage cap alllowance.


I took 8.6k and got an A rank, so I looked it up afterwards. IGN's guide at least says 10k. If that guide is correct, then most (if not all) missions on the top two rows allow for 10k damage.


----------



## oath2order

Had to rage quit. Dodongo would not ****ing stop doing his roar and roll attacks. Took allied base from full health to dead. Absolute bull****.


----------



## Mayor Jamal

Do you guys play certain music when you play as specific characters? Like when I play Volga I have Focal Line playing, when I play Ghirahim I have Silent Guardians playing and when I play Midna I have Remnant of Twilight playing.


----------



## Cress

Mayor Jamal said:


> Do you guys play certain music when you play as specific characters? Like when I play Volga I have Focal Line playing, when I play Ghirahim I have Silent Guardians playing and when I play Midna I have Remnant of Twilight playing.



I don't unless I'm grinding for levels/rupees/materials.


----------



## Cory

oath2order said:


> PRAISE JESUS.
> 
> I don't want have to level Cia and Wizzro until I absolutely have to. Kind of like what I did with Zant (jesus ****ing christ his damage output is terrible), Ghirahim (still haven't done oops), Ruto, and *Agitha (jesus christ she is fun to play as).* Volga is fun


funny joke


----------



## oath2order

Cory said:


> funny joke



Agitha is fun! Her weak point break for commanders is awesome. Haven't battled enough Giant Monsters to judge the weak point for that. Her C2 is amazing.


----------



## Flop

oath2order said:


> Had to rage quit. Dodongo would not ****ing stop doing his roar and roll attacks. Took allied base from full health to dead. Absolute bull****.


That.  Is.  Annoying.


----------



## Reindeer

Oh my god. I got an A rank on Zelda's level 3 Baton stage, with just 18 seconds to spare. I was afraid I wasn't gonna make it.
It doesn't help that the only Batons in my inventory have crappy skills, and not a lot of slots.


----------



## Cory

I got midnas level 3 weapon on my first try!!!


----------



## oath2order

Cory said:


> I got midnas level 3 weapon on my first try!!!



Spam her C2


----------



## Cory

oath2order said:


> Spam her C2



do y-y-x-x-x


----------



## Reindeer

Cory said:


> I got midnas level 3 weapon on my first try!!!


I didn't find Midna's level 3 stage to be particularly hard.
Ruto's, on the other hand, is starting to piss me off.


----------



## Cory

Reindeer said:


> I didn't find Midna's level 3 stage to be particularly hard.
> Ruto's, on the other hand, is starting to piss me off.



well thanks for ruining my accomplishment


----------



## Reindeer

Cory said:


> well thanks for ruining my accomplishment


Nah man, Midna is just powerful. I've gotten all of her rewards on the Adventure Map, since they're pretty much the easiest ones.

Anyway, I finally got Ruto's Water Dragon Scale. I also want to die after playing that stage at least five consecutive times. I still need the Heart Piece and the 1200 <4 Skulltula, but I'll do those at a later time.


----------



## Jake

Reindeer said:


> I didn't find Midna's level 3 stage to be particularly hard.
> Ruto's, on the other hand, is starting to piss me off.



I feel u.
Don't think I'll ever get Rutos or agithas level 3 weapon rip


----------



## Cress

Jake. said:


> I feel u.
> Don't think I'll ever get Rutos or agithas level 3 weapon rip



Those 2 are the hardest missions on the original map,followed by the level 3 baton. Or at least for me.


----------



## Reindeer

Any tips for the rank 3 Great Fairy mission? She's hella slow and people keep going "MUH KEEPZ". Once in the Enemy Base I finished fairly quickly, but actually completing the first objective (to capture the specific keeps) proved time-consuming enough due to all the alerts, Zelda being in danger, etc.


----------



## oath2order

Reindeer said:


> Any tips for the rank 3 Great Fairy mission? She's hella slow and people keep going "MUH KEEPZ". Once in the Enemy Base I finished fairly quickly, but actually completing the first objective (to capture the specific keeps) proved time-consuming enough due to all the alerts, Zelda being in danger, etc.



I'm hoping to succeed in this missions by Link's sheer strength


----------



## Flop

Reindeer said:


> Any tips for the rank 3 Great Fairy mission? She's hella slow and people keep going "MUH KEEPZ". Once in the Enemy Base I finished fairly quickly, but actually completing the first objective (to capture the specific keeps) proved time-consuming enough due to all the alerts, Zelda being in danger, etc.


Do it with a partner. There be no other way, swabby.


----------



## Cory

I hate the summoning gate


----------



## oath2order

Cory said:


> I hate the summoning gate



Summoning gate is fun!


----------



## Reindeer

Great, my game just glitched. I'm doing the mission in which you need to defeat Gohma, Argorok and The Imprisoned in 10 minutes with Twili Midna, since her charged X Special is really good against the last one. I had taken out Gohma and Argorok, so was just going about defeating The Imprisoned. On his last bit of health, I use the X Special and it takes out all of its toes except for one. So confused, I attack it. And it's invulnerable. Just had him kill me, since taking it out using A Specials would've taken too long.

First time I've experienced this.


----------



## Cory

oath2order said:


> Summoning gate is fun!



I hate slow weapons


----------



## Flop

Cory said:


> I hate slow weapons


And I hate slow children


----------



## oath2order

Reindeer said:


> Great, my game just glitched. I'm doing the mission in which you need to defeat Gohma, Argorok and The Imprisoned in 10 minutes with Twili Midna, since her charged X Special is really good against the last one. I had taken out Gohma and Argorok, so was just going about defeating The Imprisoned. On his last bit of health, I use the X Special and it takes out all of its toes except for one. So confused, I attack it. And it's invulnerable. Just had him kill me, since taking it out using A Specials would've taken too long.
> 
> First time I've experienced this.



Yeah, that sometimes happens when using specials to take out his toes. I ****ing hate him even more for that.



Cory said:


> I hate slow weapons



It's slow but it kicks ass if you know what you're doing.


----------



## Reindeer

oath2order said:


> Yeah, that sometimes happens when using specials to take out his toes. I ****ing hate him even more for that.


So not only does he have more health than the other bosses, he's also prone to glitching. Awesome.
Argorok tends to go through the walls with the Hookshot animation, but at least they were smart enough to bring him out when his weakness meter pops up.

I got it now, A rank and all that. But that really pissed me off. And now I've forgotten where I was going to use the Compass Card.


----------



## Cory

oath2order said:


> Yeah, that sometimes happens when using specials to take out his toes. I ****ing hate him even more for that.
> 
> 
> 
> It's slow but it kicks ass if you know what you're doing.



well what do i do then?


----------



## oath2order

Cory said:


> well what do i do then?



What's the mission you're on?


----------



## Cory

oath2order said:


> What's the mission you're on?


level 2 summoning gate


----------



## oath2order

Cory said:


> level 2 summoning gate



oh dear christ give me a minute

- - - Post Merge - - -

For Cory and Lana's level 2 summoning gate. Make sure you have Strong Attack+ on your weapon this is the most valuable thing you can have.

Go forward and capture Crystal Cave while waiting for the valued enemy captains to appear to get some kills.

Go kill the Icy Big Poe captain first. Clean up enemies in the Allied Base after it dies.

Now go kill off the Stalmaster that wants to storm the allied base in the Central Square. Make sure you reclaim the keep. DO NOT GO ANY FURTHER THAN THIS BASE. Kill any officers in here. You don't want to attract the Yellow Valued Captain's attention.

Clean up the allied base again.

Rush and kill the scout captain. if the Central Square falls this is fine, it's merely a distraction for yellow. Get the Fire Fairy, capturing the West Square as you go. Run to the Icy Big Poe in the Enemy Base, kill it and capture the keep.

Go kill rogue valued captain and then commander, gathering any KOs you can

Good luck, and any time you see a captain in the allied base stop what you're doing and kill it because Cia is ****ing useless


----------



## oath2order

why can't i easily cancel out of agitha's combos wtf


----------



## Cory

oath2order said:


> oh dear christ give me a minute
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> For Cory and Lana's level 2 summoning gate. Make sure you have Strong Attack+ on your weapon this is the most valuable thing you can have.
> 
> Go forward and capture Crystal Cave while waiting for the valued enemy captains to appear to get some kills.
> 
> Go kill the Icy Big Poe captain first. Clean up enemies in the Allied Base after it dies.
> 
> Now go kill off the Stalmaster that wants to storm the allied base in the Central Square. Make sure you reclaim the keep. DO NOT GO ANY FURTHER THAN THIS BASE. Kill any officers in here. You don't want to attract the Yellow Valued Captain's attention.
> 
> Clean up the allied base again.
> 
> Rush and kill the scout captain. if the Central Square falls this is fine, it's merely a distraction for yellow. Get the Fire Fairy, capturing the West Square as you go. Run to the Icy Big Poe in the Enemy Base, kill it and capture the keep.
> 
> Go kill rogue valued captain and then commander, gathering any KOs you can
> 
> Good luck, and any time you see a captain in the allied base stop what you're doing and kill it because Cia is ****ing useless


thanks! what level should I have lana at?


----------



## oath2order

I have her at 80 so idk


----------



## Reindeer




----------



## Cory

tingles weapon looks slow and that makes me sad


----------



## Flop

Cory said:


> tingles weapon looks slow and that makes me sad


Why is everything too slow for you?


----------



## Reindeer

I wonder how the masks will affect the gameplay.
And I guess the last 8-bit weapon will be Ruto's.


----------



## oath2order

Still curious what the two new modes in the last pack will be.

Stuff for the forgotten Challenge Mode maybe?


----------



## Reindeer

oath2order said:


> Still curious what the two new modes in the last pack will be.
> 
> Stuff for the forgotten Challenge Mode maybe?


Those aren't new modes, silly. That's updating an old mode.


----------



## oath2order

SO THEN WHAT WILL THE NEW MODES BE.


----------



## Cory

Flop said:


> Why is everything too slow for you?



only giraham, zant, agitha, zelda, and lana summoning gate are


----------



## Reindeer

>buy Lucario amiibo
>it's the last one
>use it in hyrule warriors
>gives ten rocks

... i won't hesitate to bring you back dude


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

I wonder what the masks are... maybe they're just costumes? 

And I'm seriously excited for all the characters and costumes (besides Tingle), this is the best DLC yet. And I guess there is some limit of sorts on the map, timed or perhaps you only have 3 times you can die/quit in a level?


----------



## Reindeer

Each battle on the Termina Map equals one hour. When the counter reaches zero, the moon comes down and the map will be reset. However, stuff you unlocked, Cards collected and ranks are kept intact. You need to find the Dark Ruler on the map, and then the moon mechanic will be disabled.
If you clear a square that has an owl statue on it, its sprite will change. Then, if the map gets reset, the square the owl statue is on and any adjacent squares do not get affected.

There's also a lot of VS missions, in which you compete to defeat the most enemies, collect the most rupees, or take the most keeps.

All I can say for certain about the masks is that the Mask of Truth is an Item Card. It might be that you use them in the way you used the Tears of Light on the Twilight Map, but that's conjecture on my part.

The game also loads slower since the 1.5.0 update, so that's great.

I'm going to bed now, I'm sure other people will update with what the masks do.

*Edit:* Oh, some other things I guess.
Young Link's Fierce Deity Mask is Dark element.
Tingle's Balloon is Fire element.
The 8-Bit weapons are for Link (Great Fairy), Impa (Naginata), Lana (Summoning Gate), Darunia and Ruto.
Link, Zelda, Ganondorf, Twili Midna, Young Link and Tingle do not receive any costumes on the Termina Map.


----------



## Jake

i am downloading atm

that map sounds dumb fml


WTF IT TAKES LIKE 20 MINS TO LOAD AN ADVENTURE MAP SQUARE


omg i know ppl hated cia for laughing 24/7 (which didnt annoy me) but tingle needs to shut the **** up he literally huffs every time he moves


----------



## Solar

Jake. said:


> i am downloading atm
> 
> that map sounds dumb fml
> 
> 
> WTF IT TAKES LIKE 20 MINS TO LOAD AN ADVENTURE MAP SQUARE
> 
> 
> omg i know ppl hated cia for laughing 24/7 (which didnt annoy me) but tingle needs to shut the **** up he literally huffs every time he moves



Is the update out? I thought the DLC wasn't going to be available until the 5th. Or maybe you were referring to the trailer, in which case I feel slightly stupid.


----------



## Flop

Solar said:


> Is the update out? I thought the DLC wasn't going to be available until the 5th. Or maybe you were referring to the trailer, in which case I feel slightly stupid.


It isn't supposed to be out until Feb 5., so I don't know. Is it out,  Jake?  I want it nowwwww.


----------



## Jake

it came out in Australia at 1am this morning idk about the rest of the world


----------



## Flop

Jake. said:


> it came out in Australia at 1am this morning idk about the rest of the world


Why do you guys always get things early what the hell


----------



## Solar

Jake. said:


> it came out in Australia at 1am this morning idk about the rest of the world



omg you guys get it a week before us. I'd love to hear your opinion of the Termina Map.


----------



## Jake

Solar said:


> omg you guys get it a week before us. I'd love to hear your opinion of the Termina Map.



so far its kinda annoying, but really easy to farm materials (i just did a 5 min quest or sth and got 8 wizzro robes and 1 ring)
its also unique coz the mask of truth and majoras maks item cards double your defense and fill your magic and SP meter (respectively) for one battle
the ocarina does something, one is it gives you 10 hours and the other one "resets all map squares to their starting squares" so idk

but when the moon comes crashing down its like "**** off" also wtf you start off with 3 hours then when the moon wrecks u u get 72??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flop said:


> Why do you guys always get things early what the hell



umm in like the past 10 years we've literally only got like the new 3ds and ORAS and XY early (and both pokemon games were literally like 16 hours early wtf)


----------



## Reindeer

Flop said:


> Why do you guys always get things early what the hell


It was always the 29th though? Unless that's a Japan/Europe only thing, and America got shafted for some arbitrary reason.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> but when the moon comes crashing down its like "**** off" also wtf you start off with 3 hours then when the moon wrecks u u get 72??


I did find this odd, I don't remember there being just three hours to do stuff at the beginning of MM. Then again, it's been years since I tried playing, so I might be wrong.
The 72 hours is the full three days though. And at least it gives you enough time to get out of Clock Town for which you need A ranks up the bum.


----------



## Jake

Reindeer said:


> It was always the 29th though? Unless that's a Japan/Europe only thing, and America got shafted for some arbitrary reason.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> I did find this odd, I don't remember there being just three hours to do stuff at the beginning of MM. Then again, it's been years since I tried playing, so I might be wrong.
> The 72 hours is the full three days though. And at least it gives you enough time to get out of Clock Town for which you need A ranks up the bum.



I think the 3 hours at the start is just to give you less time so you know what happens when the moon comes down if that makes sense?
like a 3 mission tutorial instead of 72?


----------



## Reindeer

Jake. said:


> I think the 3 hours at the start is just to give you less time so you know what happens when the moon comes down if that makes sense?
> like a 3 mission tutorial instead of 72?


That does make sense. The map has only 72 squares (I just counted), so technically somebody could beat the entire map with the full time limit. Of course, they'd have to A rank a lot, but still.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yC-gzMRbAw

Best music in the game by far <3


----------



## Reindeer

Item Cards are:
Deku Mask: Use on flowers to jump to an adjacent square.
Goron Mask: Use on switches to reveal enemies.
Zora Mask: Use on whirlpools to reveal enemies.
Mask of Truth: Use this to double your defense.
Majora's Mask: Use this to fill Magic and SP gauges for the battle.
Deku Stick: Use on torches to reveal enemies.
Song of Time: Use this to reset all map squares to the starting state.
Song of Inverted Time: Use this to add 10 hours to the clock.

Compass, Bombs and Ice Arrows are also present, but function in the exact same manner as before.


The initial mission now only requires a C rank to open up all four adjacent squares, because I got an A rank on it before. I know it mentioned that ranks would be kept, but that's still really neat.

- - - Post Merge - - -

In Rupee competitions, stronger enemies yield a lot more Rupees. There's also Rupee captains which drop a whole load of them, and Fairy Hunters will appear, carrying Rupee fairies. They are automatically used upon picking it up, and can be stolen by the enemy.
Rupee fairies make enemies drop more Rupees.


----------



## Cory

how can i level up fast?

- - - Post Merge - - -

this is srs i need to level up


----------



## Flop

Cory said:


> how can i level up fast?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> this is srs i need to level up


It's called playing the game.


----------



## Cory

Flop said:


> It's called playing the game.


Is there a certain stage good for leveling up?


----------



## Cress

Cory said:


> Is there a certain stage good for leveling up?



Who do you want to level up and do you have DLC


----------



## Cory

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Who do you want to level up and do you have DLC



everyone and yes


----------



## Cress

Then the Twilight Map will help you for everyone. For characters with a Light weapon, the map with Dark Ganondorf will be the best (The description is something like "Stop the enemy's devicive plan!") For characters with Darkness weapons, you'll do the same mission except against Dark Fi.  Zelda can do both since she has a light and darkness weapon. I forgot the other ones, but I'll post it here later.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Found it.
For Fire weapons, the Lv. 12 Rack up your KOs mission.
For Water weapons, the Lv. 11 Rack up your KOs mission.
Sheik can do any of them since she can change her element.


----------



## Cory

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Then the Twilight Map will help you for everyone. For characters with a Light weapon, the map with Dark Ganondorf will be the best (The description is something like "Stop the enemy's devicive plan!") For characters with Darkness weapons, you'll do the same mission except against Dark Fi.  Zelda can do both since she has a light and darkness weapon. I forgot the other ones, but I'll post it here later.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Found it.
> For Fire weapons, the Lv. 12 Rack up your KOs mission.
> For Water weapons, the Lv. 11 Rack up your KOs mission.
> Sheik can do any of them since she can change her element.


Thank you!


----------



## Reindeer

Dreamy Luigi said:


> I wonder what the masks are... maybe they're just costumes?


Just came in here to say you're right. I unlocked Sheik's costume, which is Kafei's Mask, so I think it's safe to assume all the other ones I listed will just be getting a mask slapped on their face as well.
And yes, it's just their normal outfit with a mask slapped on. I guess they didn't want to ruin the pretty faces of the Triforce holders.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Reindeer said:


> Just came in here to say you're right. I unlocked Sheik's costume, which is Kafei's Mask, so I think it's safe to assume all the other ones I listed will just be getting a mask slapped on their face as well.
> And yes, it's just their normal outfit with a mask slapped on. I guess they didn't want to ruin the pretty faces of the Triforce holders.



Cool, thanks for the info. 

Do you remember how big the download was by chance? o:


----------



## Reindeer

Anyway, can somebody tell me what this is? It didn't come up with the information on other Item Cards, and I haven't played Majora's Mask (yet), so I'm confused.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dreamy Luigi said:


> Cool, thanks for the info.
> 
> Do you remember how big the download was by chance? o:


Honestly I have no idea. I never look at the sizes of downloads, unless it's a full game. And at this point I'm not using too much of my Wii U's HDD, so DLC isn't a problem.


----------



## Jake

the download is around 380MB iirc

oh thats the DLC idk about the game. a quick google search would probably tell you tho


----------



## CR33P

do you guys know if any of the dlc will feature new maps? (not adventure maps, i'm not interested in them).


----------



## Reindeer

CR33P said:


> do you guys know if any of the dlc will feature new maps? (not adventure maps, i'm not interested in them).


Doesn't seem like it. The next DLC will just be two modes, and that's the last one. I doubt they'll include any new stages at that point.


----------



## oath2order

Reindeer said:


> Doesn't seem like it. The next DLC will just be two modes, and that's the last one. I doubt they'll include any new stages at that point.



I really really wanna know what the modes are. Really excited since it could be really good.

Hoping there's some sort of custom scenario thing


----------



## pika62221

I started out loving this game- Zelda and Dynasty Warriors, but lately have started growing tired of it, and not sure why...


----------



## oath2order

pika62221 said:


> I started out loving this game- Zelda and Dynasty Warriors, but lately have started growing tired of it, and not sure why...



Have you played it a LOT recently?

I'm taking a bit of a break from it. Got a lil tired


----------



## Reindeer

Hyrule Warriors' game files contain data for an 8-Bit Recorder, which Zelda uses as a Baton.
Problem is, it's not available in any previous DLC, and the Termina Map has only 5 squares that give weapons. Zelda is not among those 5.

It makes sense, since that would mean all the non-DLC weapons have gotten an 8-Bit reskin. Maybe there's more to the Termina map than we can see? That might also be where the costumes for Link, Zelda and Ganondorf went.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Jake. said:


> the download is around 380MB iirc
> 
> oh thats the DLC idk about the game. a quick google search would probably tell you tho



I was asking for the DLC, thanks


----------



## D i a

I'm actually just recently coming back from a HW break. I didn't even complete the first map, though I'm pretty close. 
Link is my highest level character, at level 56. I guess that probably says a lot. xD I'm trying to get him some more badges, but there's a few that are ???????. I've beaten the main storyline, so I'm not sure where those come from. Hard mode?
I'm currently trying to do Zelda's Windwaker lvl 2 quest so I can get to Link's item in the far left bottom corner. 
I realize I'm probably pretty far behind everyone here, though...


----------



## Reindeer

D i a said:


> I'm actually just recently coming back from a HW break. I didn't even complete the first map, though I'm pretty close.
> Link is my highest level character, at level 56. I guess that probably says a lot. xD I'm trying to get him some more badges, but there's a few that are ???????. I've beaten the main storyline, so I'm not sure where those come from. Hard mode?
> I'm currently trying to do Zelda's Windwaker lvl 2 quest so I can get to Link's item in the far left bottom corner.
> I realize I'm probably pretty far behind everyone here, though...


They're probably just gold materials you haven't found yet. Which badges are these on?


----------



## D i a

Reindeer said:


> They're probably just gold materials you haven't found yet. Which badges are these on?



Oh, you're probably right... maybe? Stamina Fruit 3, Digging Mitts 3, Hover Boots 3, Dins Fire 3, Fierce Deity Mask 2.
In all of those cases (with the exception of Din's Fire 3, in which it is the second item on the list) it is the first item on the list.


----------



## Reindeer

D i a said:


> Oh, you're probably right... maybe? Stamina Fruit 3, Digging Mitts 3, Hover Boots 3, Dins Fire 3, Fierce Deity Mask 2.
> In all of those cases (with the exception of Din's Fire 3, in which it is the second item on the list) it is the first item on the list.


Those are Ganon's Mane (silver, Din's Fire) and Ganondorf's Jewel (Gold, the rest). You'll need them for the assist badges as well.


----------



## D i a

Reindeer said:


> Those are Ganon's Mane (silver, Din's Fire) and Ganondorf's Jewel (Gold, the rest). You'll need them for the assist badges as well.


Ok, thank you!


----------



## D i a

Hey guys, I'm trying to get a Skulltula on one of the first Faron Woods mission in the story, where it has to be Hard mode with the fire rod. However I'm killing Gohma before I can actually get to the skulltula. Will it still appear in Hero mode?

- - - Post Merge - - -

nevermind, that seems too difficult...


----------



## oath2order

D i a said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying to get a Skulltula on one of the first Faron Woods mission in the story, where it has to be Hard mode with the fire rod. However I'm killing Gohma before I can actually get to the skulltula. Will it still appear in Hero mode?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> nevermind, that seems too difficult...



dont kill gohma then


----------



## Cress

oath2order said:


> dont kill gohma then



No it's seriously impossible. You get just under half of it's health gone, then the weak-point comes in and it dies instantly.


----------



## D i a

PuffleKirby21 said:


> No it's seriously impossible. You get just under half of it's health gone, then the weak-point comes in and it dies instantly.



It was, but I just changed to a weaker fire rod and it was fine. =)


----------



## oath2order

PuffleKirby21 said:


> No it's seriously impossible. You get just under half of it's health gone, then the weak-point comes in and it dies instantly.



I mean, don't attack it at all is what I'm saying


----------



## Cress

oath2order said:


> I mean, don't attack it at all is what I'm saying



But you have to get it down to half health.


----------



## D i a

What Puffle said. It only appears on the map after you get it down to half health. When Link is already too strong and then you give him a weapon with a power off 300+, killing Gohma doesn't take much.
But dumbing down the weapon to 165 solved the problem.


----------



## Jake

what does the ocarina of time do on the termina map like i get "reset the map" but reset what


----------



## Flop

Jake. said:


> what does the ocarina of time do on the termina map like i get "reset the map" but reset what


The moon?


----------



## Reindeer

Jake. said:


> what does the ocarina of time do on the termina map like i get "reset the map" but reset what


It does the same thing as the moon coming down. You get 72 hours, your progress is reset, though you keep your remaining Item Cards, the ranks, experience, drops, etc.


----------



## Jake

Reindeer said:


> It does the same thing as the moon coming down. You get 72 hours, your progress is reset, though you keep your remaining Item Cards, the ranks, experience, drops, etc.


wtf what's the point of that


----------



## Reindeer

Jake. said:


> wtf what's the point of that


Not fighting battles when you already know the moon is gonna reset, or if you need specific Cards, I guess. The reverse Song of Time card is more useful though, I'll admit.


----------



## Reindeer

More stuff from the game files. Like the 8-Bit Recorder, the costumes for Link, Zelda, and Ganondorf don't show up on the Termina map (at least initially).



Spoiler: Costume list



Link: Fierce Deity Mask (full costume, not just the mask)
Impa: Mask of Truth
Sheik: Kafei's Mask
Lana: Deku Mask
Zelda: Bunny Hood
Ganondorf: Odolwa's Remains
Darunia: Goron Mask
Ruto: Zora Mask
Agitha: Don Gero's Mask
Midna: Ordon Shield
Zant: Circus Leader's Mask
Fi: Stone Mask
Ghirahim: Kamaro's Mask
Cia: Majora's Mask
Volga: Giant's Mask
Wizzro: Captain's Hat


----------



## Jake

Reindeer said:


> More stuff from the game files. Like the 8-Bit Recorder, the costumes for Link, Zelda, and Ganondorf don't show up on the Termina map (at least initially).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Costume list
> 
> 
> 
> Link: Fierce Deity Mask (full costume, not just the mask)
> Impa: Mask of Truth
> Sheik: Kafei's Mask
> Lana: Deku Mask
> Zelda: Bunny Hood
> Ganondorf: Odolwa's Remains
> Darunia: Goron Mask
> Ruto: Zora Mask
> Agitha: Don Gero's Mask
> Midna: Ordon Shield
> Zant: Circus Leader's Mask
> Fi: Stone Mask
> Ghirahim: Kamaro's Mask
> Cia: Majora's Mask
> Volga: Giant's Mask
> Wizzro: Captain's Hat


I read somewhere they show up on the map after you do something. I will try find it again

Couldn't find it, but from memory, I think it was either you collect the four giants, or you best the boss and the map expands or something allowing you to get the zelda and link costumes.
Wish I could remember whee I found this, but I can't


----------



## Reindeer

Jake. said:


> I read somewhere they show up on the map after you do something. I will try find it again
> 
> Couldn't find it, but from memory, I think it was either you collect the four giants, or you best the boss and the map expands or something allowing you to get the zelda and link costumes.
> Wish I could remember whee I found this, but I can't


I'm soon getting onto one of the maps with the Giant icon on it, I'll see what happens then.
I can't wait to find the Dark Ruler and take him out, the moon is kind of annoying me now.


----------



## Flop

This wait for the dlc is pissing me off
#Americanprobz


----------



## Jake

Reindeer said:


> I'm soon getting onto one of the maps with the Giant icon on it, I'll see what happens then.
> I can't wait to find the Dark Ruler and take him out, the moon is kind of annoying me now.



i just got a giants card

"use all four on the clock town search screen to reveal a hidden map square!"


----------



## Flop

Someone tell me how to get this damn update.  It started to update when I started the game, and then the game started soon afterward.  It still says Patch 1.4.0 on my game, and I can't view the DLC pack in the eShop. Jesus Christ, Nintendo.


----------



## Jake

Flop said:


> Someone tell me how to get this damn update.  It started to update when I started the game, and then the game started soon afterward.  It still says Patch 1.4.0 on my game, and I can't view the DLC pack in the eShop. Jesus Christ, Nintendo.



Legit, just keep opening the game, close the game, open the eShop, view the MM DLC, close eShop, open game, close game, open eShop, view MM DLC, close eShop etc....

Honestly, I spent like 20 minutes doing that until it _finally_ worked LOL

I also started up the game and then pressed + to take me to the eShop page for the DLC idk if that helps


----------



## Reindeer

Jake. said:


> i just got a giants card
> 
> "use all four on the clock town search screen to reveal a hidden map square!"


Neato. I got to the map square with the card on it, saw that I needed a Zora Mask card to make enemies appear, and just went to bed. It would've taken a few missions to get a Zora Mask. Maybe today.



Flop said:


> Someone tell me how to get this damn update.  It started to update when I started the game, and then the game started soon afterward.  It still says Patch 1.4.0 on my game, and I can't view the DLC pack in the eShop. Jesus Christ, Nintendo.


The automatic updating on the Wii U is weird. I had to close my game three times after the 1.5 update had come through for the MM DLC to even start downloading.

Be glad it hasn't applied yet though. Loading is hella slow now.


----------



## Flop

YOUNG
LINK
IS
SO
GOOD


----------



## Jake

Reindeer said:


> Neato. I got to the map square with the card on it, saw that I needed a Zora Mask card to make enemies appear, and just went to bed. It would've taken a few missions to get a Zora Mask. Maybe today.



I feel , this map is so dumb.  Everywhere needs a goron mask, but there's only like 2 on the map which take 857 years to re spawn wtf


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

I need to get more rupees so i can level up Young Link to about 40 until I can start using him. The Map is alright, haven't gone far from the Clock Town area yet though.


----------



## Reindeer

Dreamy Luigi said:


> I need to get more rupees so i can level up Young Link to about 40 until I can start using him. The Map is alright, haven't gone far from the Clock Town area yet though.


I'd suggest moving north or south, they're the easier missions from what I remember. Either that, or I just suck with Link and the Gauntlets/Ghirahim.


----------



## Flop

I used the Exp Mixture with Link and did the Reward Map mission on Skyloft. I got him from 1 to 44 in about 30 minutes.


----------



## oath2order

Flop said:


> I used the Exp Mixture with Link and did the Reward Map mission on Skyloft. I got him from 1 to 44 in about 30 minutes.



the ****


brb

gonna go kick some ass

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH QUICK

HOW MANY TIMES DID YOU DO THE MISSION THO


----------



## Flop

oath2order said:


> the ****
> 
> 
> brb
> 
> gonna go kick some ass
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OH QUICK
> 
> HOW MANY TIMES DID YOU DO THE MISSION THO



Once.


----------



## oath2order

OKAY YEP TIME TO KICK ASS


----------



## Cress

Flop said:


> YOUNG
> LINK
> IS
> SO
> GOOD


----------



## Mioki

I wish I'd known this thread existed before.

So like.

This _effing_ tile.



Spoiler: Screenshot


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Oh cool, so Young Link has Proxi too. Was wondering how he would talk


----------



## nard

Sigh, time to level Young Link.


----------



## Cory

Flop said:


> I used the Exp Mixture with Link and did the Reward Map mission on Skyloft. I got him from 1 to 44 in about 30 minutes.



The true partners one?


----------



## Flop

Cory said:


> The true partners one?


Yes!  Thank you!


----------



## nard

Does anyone know what Ruto's gold material is? Need to get her some badges for a Master Quest tile.


----------



## oath2order

Fuzzling said:


> Does anyone know what Ruto's gold material is? Need to get her some badges for a Master Quest tile.



It's called Ruto's Scale


----------



## nard

oath2order said:


> It's called Ruto's Scale



The gold material to get her badges? Odd choice, but okay.


----------



## oath2order

Fuzzling said:


> The gold material to get her badges? Odd choice, but okay.



OH OOPS HANG ON SORRY I THOUGHT YOU MEANT SOMETHING ELSE.

MISREAD IT OOPS

- - - Post Merge - - -

Darunia's Bracelet for attack and assist badges

King Dodongo's Crystal for defense badges


----------



## nard

oath2order said:


> OH OOPS HANG ON SORRY I THOUGHT YOU MEANT SOMETHING ELSE.
> 
> MISREAD IT OOPS
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Darunia's Bracelet for attack and assist badges
> 
> King Dodongo's Crystal for defense badges



Ah, thanks!


----------



## Cory

Spoiler: brb killing myself








- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, flop, I only gained 23 levels when i did it with the mixture. Did your weapon have exp plus?


----------



## oath2order

All that's left for Agitha on Adventure Map is her level 3 weapon and A-1 and B-2.

Ughhhh


----------



## Flop

Cory said:


> Spoiler: brb killing myself
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 83615
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, flop, I only gained 23 levels when i did it with the mixture. Did your weapon have exp plus?


You must be awful then. 

No, I didn't use Exp.+ on my weapon because I was using his default weapon with 80 power. 
You need to time your Focus Spirit use and pay attention for the best time to replenish your FS bar with Strong Attack button.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I got Young Link to 80 earlier. He's just sooooo good.


----------



## Cory

Flop said:


> You must be awful then.
> 
> No, I didn't use Exp.+ on my weapon because I was using his default weapon with 80 power.
> You need to time your Focus Spirit use and pay attention for the best time to replenish your FS bar with Strong Attack button.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, I got Young Link to 80 earlier. He's just sooooo good.



i dont think i killed all the enemies then. also i didnt know about the focus spirit strategy until after i did it

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i am so happy when i am fighting fi as a boss. literally all her moves show the weak point


----------



## Flop

Cory said:


> i dont think i killed all the enemies then
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also i am so happy when i am fighting fi as a boss. literally all her moves show the weak point


If you didn't have like 3,800 kills, then probably not.  I also killed a bunch in the enemy base too.


----------



## Cory

Flop said:


> If you didn't have like 3,800 kills, then probably not.  I also killed a bunch in the enemy base too.


i only had like 2000 lol


----------



## oath2order

Got Agitha's level 3 with 37 seconds to spare. Only issue was Link/Zelda being light element.


----------



## Verotten

How are people doing on the Majora's Mask map so far?
I feel like we (co-op with bf) ought to go back and wrap up the Twilight map first and level up more in the process... but the new battle types are fun. 8)


----------



## Jake

Verotten said:


> How are people doing on the Majora's Mask map so far?
> I feel like we (co-op with bf) ought to go back and wrap up the Twilight map first and level up more in the process... but the new battle types are fun. 8)



I found this too.

The mask of truth item card helps a lot tho. I'm up to the get 1,000 KO's before the enemy (with Zelda, and you're against Darunia?), it's just before the owl statue on the far right of the map (need it for the final giants card), really want to disable the moon LOL (idek how, I know you gotta find the dark ruler, which I'm assuming happens when you get the hidden square from the four cards idk). I gave it a go before, but failed. I'll probs give it another go tomorrow, but use a mask of truth - those have really helped me out a **** tonne during some of these missions, bless.


----------



## Reindeer

Got Zant's level 3, as well as Lana's level 3 Spear. The latter wasn't as difficult as I remembered, though that might be a side effect of having leveled up Lana about 40 levels between the last time I played and now. Only took 600 damage during the entire mission, so that's nice.

Only level 3 weapons left are Darunia's, Agitha's, Sheik's, Ganondorf's, Lana's Gate and Link's Fairy. Just kill me on the last one.


----------



## oath2order

Reindeer said:


> Got Zant's level 3, as well as Lana's level 3 Spear. The latter wasn't as difficult as I remembered, though that might be a side effect of having leveled up Lana about 40 levels between the last time I played and now. Only took 600 damage during the entire mission, so that's nice.
> 
> Only level 3 weapons left are Darunia's, Agitha's, Sheik's, Ganondorf's, Lana's Gate and Link's Fairy. Just kill me on the last one.



Try and get "Hasty attacks" on the fairy I heard it helps.

Spam C3 beetles on Agitha and PRAY. I don't remember Darunia or Sheik. Lana's Gate was fun.  Spam Ganondorf's C3.


----------



## Flop

Not any strategy involved,  but spamming Volga's XY combo over and over again on any small boss is hilarious and fun as hell.


----------



## Jake

wtf the mission for the final giants card i need (bottom right) is literally impossible


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> wtf the mission for the final giants card i need (bottom right) is literally impossible



details mah boy give me details!


----------



## Cress

Got everyone at least to level 50 and Zelda up to 100. Working on Twili Midna now.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> details mah boy give me details!



its restricted to sheik and drunia and you have to stop like 3 bombchus and then like after you stop the bombchus, midna, ruto and someone else (and they all have morale boost) all run towards the allied base with like 532023 big poe's and then it falls in 2 seconds wtf


sheik and darunia are only like level 70 for me so maybe that's my problem but rip i need this card ****


----------



## Cress

If it's on the Termina map they probably expect you to be at least 150, which is annoying because not everyone has every character maxed out.

Also 1,000 post.


----------



## Flop

Gotta get that Dark Ruler now, man.


----------



## Cory

Flop said:


> Gotta get that Dark Ruler now, man.



what is the dark ruler exactly

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> If it's on the Termina map they probably expect you to be at least 150, which is annoying because not everyone has every character maxed out.
> 
> Also 1,000 post.


lol **** my highest is 62


----------



## Cress

Highest is Ghirahim at 110, and then is probably Link at I think 105.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

My highest is Link at 60. I feel behind ;-;


----------



## Jake

Can finally co-op again and managed to get agitha and Zants level 3 weapons with ease, bless.

Hopefully today I can get the great fairy. Summoning gate, and something else I forgets level 3 weapons.


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> Can finally co-op again and managed to get agitha and Zants level 3 weapons with ease, bless.
> 
> Hopefully today I can get the great fairy. Summoning gate, and something else I forgets level 3 weapons.



do you co-op by yourself


**** ruto's level 3 the only issue I had was that it's LOL HERE'S AEROLOFOS.


----------



## Cory

oath2order said:


> do you co-op by yourself
> 
> 
> **** agitha's level 3 the only issue I had was that it's LOL HERE'S AEROLOFOS.



how do u even do it by urself


----------



## Cress

Cory said:


> how do u even do it by urself



You don't.


----------



## Flop

Just  got Link to 200.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> do you co-op by yourself



yes i do bcos i am skilled


----------



## Jake

how do you unlock the x25,000 KO skills?

i thought you had to get all weapons, which i did, but I still can't unlock them (or start), so i need to get 8-bit weapons too?
it's weird tho coz the mastersword has turned from blue to red, so i can unlock it's skill, but no other weapons (that i know of) have turned red?


o wait nvm i googled it and it says "These skills are not unlockable until after unlocking the True Master Sword by collecting all Lv. 1-3 non-DLC weapons for all characters and then earning 25,000 KO's with the Master Sword."
so guess i need to get the mastersword KO's first fml


----------



## Cory

Flop said:


> Just  got Link to 200.



wow

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> how do you unlock the x25,000 KO skills?
> 
> i thought you had to get all weapons, which i did, but I still can't unlock them (or start), so i need to get 8-bit weapons too?
> it's weird tho coz the mastersword has turned from blue to red, so i can unlock it's skill, but no other weapons (that i know of) have turned red?
> 
> 
> o wait nvm i googled it and it says "These skills are not unlockable until after unlocking the True Master Sword by collecting all Lv. 1-3 non-DLC weapons for all characters and then earning 25,000 KO's with the Master Sword."
> so guess i need to get the mastersword KO's first fml



just spam the rack up your ko count missions


----------



## Cress

I needed to really level up at least 1 character, so I got Twili Midna from level 50 to 150. Woop woop.


----------



## Cory

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I needed to really level up at least 1 character, so I got Twili Midna from level 50 to 150. Woop woop.


i hate everyone how do people level up so fast


----------



## Cress

Cory said:


> i hate everyone how do people level up so fast



Didn't I tell you the exact way I used to level people up a few pages back.


----------



## Cory

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Didn't I tell you the exact way I used to level people up a few pages back.



Yes... I never got around to it.


----------



## Reindeer

Cory said:


> Yes... I never got around to it.


Then the problem isn't with other people, it's with you.

I don't have everyone at a high level, but I know it'll come naturally as I play. My highest currently is Midna at level 122, I think the highest after that is either Link, Lana or Twili Midna. I'd have to check.
The Twilight Map is still challenging to me, while the Termina Map is quite doable, apart from some select missions. I don't know if they lowered the difficulty for Termina, or if I just suck at the Twilight missions.


----------



## Cress

The Twilight missions are annoying because all of them are "Protect the Bombchu!" with a character/weapon limit. The missions aren't that hard, but why is almost the entire map just protecting bombchus?


----------



## Jake

Reindeer said:


> Then the problem isn't with other people, it's with you.
> 
> I don't have everyone at a high level, but I know it'll come naturally as I play. My highest currently is Midna at level 122, I think the highest after that is either Link, Lana or Twili Midna. I'd have to check.
> The Twilight Map is still challenging to me, while the Termina Map is quite doable, apart from some select missions. I don't know if they lowered the difficulty for Termina, or if I just suck at the Twilight missions.



Nahh ive read they lowered the difficulty for the Termina map


----------



## Cress




----------



## oath2order

PuffleKirby21 said:


> View attachment 84004



okay that's pretty damn funny

why did sheik get kafei's mask


----------



## Flop

PuffleKirby21 said:


> View attachment 84004


JESUS CHRIST WHY


----------



## Reindeer

PuffleKirby21 said:


> View attachment 84004


hahahahahahaah
that is amazing



oath2order said:


> why did sheik get kafei's mask


a bunch of the masks dont make sense to me, but then again i havent played mm
why does zelda have the bunny hood
why does agitha have the circus leaders mask
etc


----------



## Bowie

I haven't played Hyrule Warriors yet, but I do have it. As an animator, I am extremely greatful for the Midna model.


----------



## oath2order

Reindeer said:


> hahahahahahaah
> that is amazing
> 
> 
> a bunch of the masks dont make sense to me, but then again i havent played mm
> why does zelda have the bunny hood
> why does agitha have the circus leaders mask
> etc



Nah, Agitha with Circus Leader's Mask makes sense. In the game, that mask controlled 

wait i'm mixing it up with Bremen mask

She should have gotten that godammit nvm


----------



## Reindeer

oath2order said:


> Nah, Agitha with Circus Leader's Mask makes sense. In the game, that mask controlled
> 
> wait i'm mixing it up with Bremen mask
> 
> She should have gotten that godammit nvm


Wait, I got confused. I meant Don Gero's Mask. Zant has the Circus Leader's Mask, which actually does make sense to me. That guy is a clown.


----------



## Cory

oath i know you made that tag


----------



## oath2order

Reindeer said:


> Wait, I got confused. I meant Don Gero's Mask. Zant has the Circus Leader's Mask, which actually does make sense to me. That guy is a clown.



frogs eat bugs??

idk

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cory said:


> oath i know you made that tag



???? what tag


----------



## Cress

oath2order said:


> ???? what tag



cory x elise. Unless Cory's offended by hyrule hype.


----------



## oath2order

PuffleKirby21 said:


> cory x elise. Unless Cory's offended by hyrule hype.



im innocent I swear it


----------



## Jake

co op exploit is so good
If you're stuck on a mission you can't do coz it's restricted to a certain character who sucks or you need A rank with a certain character for a reward just turn co op on and pick an OP character for player 2 and shove player 1 in a safe place and complete the mission with the player 2 character, it works so good

I just spent like 5 min tryna do a ruto all attacks are devastating mission and kept getting b rank so I up switched to co op and put ruto in a safe place and used Zelda's baton and spammed X and did it first go

I told u co op by ur self is good and u didn't believe me.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Jake. said:


> co op exploit is so good
> If you're stuck on a mission you can't do coz it's restricted to a certain character who sucks or you need A rank with a certain character for a reward just turn co op on and pick an OP character for player 2 and shove player 1 in a safe place and complete the mission with the player 2 character, it works so good
> 
> I just spent like 5 min tryna do a ruto all attacks are devastating mission and kept getting b rank so I up switched to co op and put ruto in a safe place and used Zelda's baton and spammed X and did it first go
> 
> I told u co op by ur self is good and u didn't believe me.



Holy crap that is genius THANK YOU.


----------



## nard

Jake. said:


> co op exploit is so good
> If you're stuck on a mission you can't do coz it's restricted to a certain character who sucks or you need A rank with a certain character for a reward just turn co op on and pick an OP character for player 2 and shove player 1 in a safe place and complete the mission with the player 2 character, it works so good
> 
> I just spent like 5 min tryna do a ruto all attacks are devastating mission and kept getting b rank so I up switched to co op and put ruto in a safe place and used Zelda's baton and spammed X and did it first go
> 
> I told u co op by ur self is good and u didn't believe me.



im just gonna

use that


----------



## oath2order

oh.

that could work.

oh dear god.


----------



## Cress

Jake. said:


> co op exploit is so good
> If you're stuck on a mission you can't do coz it's restricted to a certain character who sucks or you need A rank with a certain character for a reward just turn co op on and pick an OP character for player 2 and shove player 1 in a safe place and complete the mission with the player 2 character, it works so good
> 
> I just spent like 5 min tryna do a ruto all attacks are devastating mission and kept getting b rank so I up switched to co op and put ruto in a safe place and used Zelda's baton and spammed X and did it first go
> 
> I told u co op by ur self is good and u didn't believe me.



It works until the enemies realize and start rushing the first person.


----------



## Flop

PuffleKirby21 said:


> It works until the enemies realize and start rushing the first person.


Hide them in an area you can Hookshot up to.


----------



## Cory

Jake. said:


> co op exploit is so good
> If you're stuck on a mission you can't do coz it's restricted to a certain character who sucks or you need A rank with a certain character for a reward just turn co op on and pick an OP character for player 2 and shove player 1 in a safe place and complete the mission with the player 2 character, it works so good
> 
> I just spent like 5 min tryna do a ruto all attacks are devastating mission and kept getting b rank so I up switched to co op and put ruto in a safe place and used Zelda's baton and spammed X and did it first go
> 
> I told u co op by ur self is good and u didn't believe me.


ur the bestest


----------



## Cress

Flop said:


> Hide them in an area you can Hookshot up to.



Not every level has one.


----------



## Flop

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Not every level has one.


It's not necessary to even use the exploit.  If you can't complete the level without it, then that means you haven't put enough work into training.


----------



## Cress

Flop said:


> It's not necessary to even use the exploit.  If you can't complete the level without it, then that means you haven't put enough work into training.



Or you can do what I do and get another real life person to actually play the game with me.


----------



## Cory

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Then the Twilight Map will help you for everyone. For characters with a Light weapon, the map with Dark Ganondorf will be the best (The description is something like "Stop the enemy's devicive plan!") For characters with Darkness weapons, you'll do the same mission except against Dark Fi.  Zelda can do both since she has a light and darkness weapon. I forgot the other ones, but I'll post it here later.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Found it.
> For Fire weapons, the Lv. 12 Rack up your KOs mission.
> For Water weapons, the Lv. 11 Rack up your KOs mission.
> Sheik can do any of them since she can change her element.



What about electric?


----------



## oath2order

Flop said:


> It's not necessary to even use the exploit.  If you can't complete the level without it, then that means you haven't put enough work into training.



Not everybody has 10 hours a day to play the game. Some levels, yes, it is kind of necessary


----------



## Jake

Flop said:


> Hide them in an area you can Hookshot up to.



^
At least half the levels have a hookshot spot where you'll be safe

For the other levels it's just hide in a cluster of allied bases and pray you'll be safe


----------



## Cress

Cory said:


> What about electric?



There isn't one.


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> ^
> At least half the levels have a hookshot spot where you'll be safe
> 
> For the other levels it's just hide in a cluster of allied bases and pray you'll be safe



Confirmed working good in Ruto's level 3 mission. Hide Ruto in Allied Base, use Link with Fire Rod or Midna and you'll be fine.

Weird using pro controller though.


----------



## Cory

PuffleKirby21 said:


> There isn't one.



oh wait just noticed no character is just electric

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Confirmed working good in Ruto's level 3 mission. Hide Ruto in Allied Base, use Link with Fire Rod or Midna and you'll be fine.
> 
> Weird using pro controller though.


you could change controller settings for that mission make player 2 game pad


----------



## oath2order

Cory said:


> oh wait just noticed no character is just electric
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> you could change controller settings for that mission make player 2 game pad



meh. Gives me a reason to use pro controller


----------



## Flop

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Or you can do what I do and get another real life person to actually play the game with me.


As do I, but the lag is ehhh

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> meh. Gives me a reason to use pro controller


Switching items is so much easier in co-op since you cant use the touch screen swap on the GamePad

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Not everybody has 10 hours a day to play the game. Some levels, yes, it is kind of necessary


I'm in school, and I work 30 hours a week.  At least I don't  spend 10 hours a day on TBT.


----------



## oath2order

lag in co-op? lol what


----------



## Jake

Flop said:


> Switching items is so much easier in co-op since you cant use the touch screen swap on the GamePad


i prefer using the touchscreen tbh. D-pad is annoying



oath2order said:


> lag in co-op? lol what


yea, i've noticed it lags a bit more in co-op, too.
plus in co-op it takes longer for enemies to appear, so i think he could be referring to that


----------



## CR33P

had the game for quite a few months and only unlocked a couple weapons


----------



## Cress

I finally did the Master Quest mission with Volga where you can't get hit.
And then my Wii U froze.

And I have to do it. 
ALL
OVER
AGAIN.
I don't like this game anymore.


----------



## Cress

http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/745183-hyrule-warriors/71235794

Info for the next update.

MOAR LEVEL CAP INCREASES. KEAP INCREASING IT UNTILL 999.

- - - Post Merge - - -

So basically the 2 new modes are both boss rush modes, except 1 you play as normal characters, the other as Ganon.


----------



## Jake

why are they raising the level again 200 is high enough, tho 250 seems more even to me

"Bug that extends load times when entering battles fixed"

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## D i a

Sounds like there will be new costumes for Link, Zelda, Lana, Cia, and Ganondorf too.


----------



## Reindeer

PuffleKirby21 said:


> So basically the 2 new modes are both boss rush modes, except 1 you play as normal characters, the other as Ganon.


They never said that there was gonna be another playable character!!!!!!!
Probably won't be able to upgrade the guy though, since he'll be exclusive to this mode.



D i a said:


> Sounds like there will be new costumes for Link, Zelda, Lana, Cia, and Ganondorf too.


Not surprising. In the MM DLC, they added a medal for obtaining all 8-Bit weapons. If they are making completionist medals, then it stands out that there's no medal for collecting all unlockable costumes.


----------



## oath2order

you play as GANON?


----------



## Cory

Will he have the same qualities as normal characters. If only you can use him on normal adventure mode maps. **** YOU TWILIGHT MAP G7


----------



## Jake

The boss pack is coming to NA on March 12


----------



## Cress

Jake. said:


> The boss pack is coming to NA on March 12



We have to wait 2 extra weeks seriously why does this happen to everything related to this game.


----------



## oath2order

yeah kinda don't understand why two weeks but whatever


----------



## Mioki

Off topic, but Wizzro is damn kawaii with that Captain's Hat mask.


----------



## Reindeer

Jake. said:


> The boss pack is coming to NA on March 12


Any news on when it'll release for Europe/Oceania regions? Or is it just the same as the Japanese release date again, like the MM DLC?



Mioki said:


> Off topic, but Wizzro is damn kawaii with that Captain's Hat mask.


I don't see how that's off-topic. Also, Wizzro is just damn kawaii.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Why does the rating on this board go between 2 and 4 stars so much...


----------



## Cress

Finally did this.


Also to get a character from level 1 to 200, you need 18,120,282 rupees. Have fun getting that cash.

- - - Post Merge - - -



> Do you guys wanna know how to 100%  this game?
> 
> Trick question.  You don't.


Truest post on Miiverse ever.


----------



## Cory

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Finally did this.
> View attachment 84539
> Also to get a character from level 1 to 200, you need 18,120,282 rupees. Have fun getting that cash.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Truest post on Miiverse ever.


thats actually a lot less than i would expect


----------



## Flop

I am so excited to get Young Link to 250!


----------



## Cress

Putting this out there, but there's been a glitch since the game first came out where you could get 9,999,999 rupees randomly. It seems that people have narrowed it down to what causes it, but there is still some random aspect What you need to do:
Have- a weapon with Rupees+.  May not be required, but everyone who's done the glitch has it. Character and weapon/weapon level doesn't matter.
-Go to a mission with Ghoma.
-Kill Ghoma WITHOUT using the weak point smash. This is easiest to do with the Summoning Gate, but it's been done with Ganondorf and other characters as well.
Video: http://www.hitbox.tv/video/428887 (It starts about 2 minutes in.)
I've tried a lot but it still hasn't worked for me.


----------



## Reindeer

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Putting this out there, but there's been a glitch since the game first came out where you could get 9,999,999 rupees randomly. It seems that people have narrowed it down to what causes it, but there is still some random aspect What you need to do:
> Have- a weapon with Rupees+.  May not be required, but everyone who's done the glitch has it. Character and weapon/weapon level doesn't matter.
> -Go to a mission with Ghoma.
> -Kill Ghoma WITHOUT using the weak point smash. This is easiest to do with the Summoning Gate, but it's been done with Ganondorf and other characters as well.
> Video: http://www.hitbox.tv/video/428887 (It starts about 2 minutes in.)
> I've tried a lot but it still hasn't worked for me.


Does Gohma have to have the weak point counter/damage bonus up or has it worked for people without it?


----------



## Matt0106

I love Young Link ATM! I love how OP he is with his converting of SP to Magic! Not to mention just how powerful he is!


----------



## Jake

i just tried this 3 times (technically 6 since there were 2 gahoma's/mission) once with ganondorf, twice with link - i didnt get it to work. 

it'll be cool if people can actually figure this out so it's 100% and not just random


----------



## Cress

Reindeer said:


> Does Gohma have to have the weak point counter/damage bonus up or has it worked for people without it?



Everyone has done it with the ring shown, and I think it has been confirmed it needs to be there. People have also said that the slow-mo close up needs to happen when you kill it, but not sure about that.


----------



## oath2order

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Putting this out there, but there's been a glitch since the game first came out where you could get 9,999,999 rupees randomly. It seems that people have narrowed it down to what causes it, but there is still some random aspect What you need to do:
> Have- a weapon with Rupees+.  May not be required, but everyone who's done the glitch has it. Character and weapon/weapon level doesn't matter.
> -Go to a mission with Ghoma.
> -Kill Ghoma WITHOUT using the weak point smash. This is easiest to do with the Summoning Gate, but it's been done with Ganondorf and other characters as well.
> Video: http://www.hitbox.tv/video/428887 (It starts about 2 minutes in.)
> I've tried a lot but it still hasn't worked for me.



KEEP ME POSTED.


----------



## Cress

oath2order said:


> KEEP ME POSTED.



http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/745183-hyrule-warriors/71255371
Have fun, it has pretty much any info on the glitch you'll ever want (except how to do it 100% of the time) and a lot of people on Miiverse are helping as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -

New video, now with Link and his sword.


----------



## oath2order

Time to follow that.

Kinda hoping if it IS real that Nintendo doesn't patch it :/


----------



## Cress

If they do patch it you can just not patch it until you get as many rupees as you want.


----------



## Jake

PuffleKirby21 said:


> http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/745183-hyrule-warriors/71255371
> Have fun, it has pretty much any info on the glitch you'll ever want (except how to do it 100% of the time) and a lot of people on Miiverse are helping as well.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> New video, now with Link and his sword.



i dont get it?
this guy did use the weak point smash?

is bascally all you have to do is kill it, but make sure the weak point is showing, but not use the WPS to actually kill it??

also from the gamefaq's thread, here are all the gohma levels;

Adventure Map
B-6: Giant Bosses (LV.14) (1 Gohma)
B-12: Giant Bosses (LV.3) (2 Gohmas)
D-16: Giant Bosses (LV.13) (1 Gohma)
G-5: Giant Bosses (LV.9) (2 Gohmas)
G-10: Giant Bosses (LV.2) (2 Gohmas)

Master Quest Map
B-7: Giant Bosses (LV.9) (1 Gohma)
F-16: Giant Bosses (LV.11) (1 Gohma)
H-5: Giant Bosses (LV.10) (3 Gohmas)

Twilight Map
B-6: Giant Bosses (LV.2) (1 Gohma)

Termina Map
F-11: Giant Bosses (LV.1) (1 Gohma)


----------



## Mioki

Been trying to do this glitch for a bit now, no luck. :c


----------



## Cress

Jake. said:


> i dont get it?
> this guy did use the weak point smash?
> 
> is bascally all you have to do is kill it, but make sure the weak point is showing, but not use the WPS to actually kill it??



Yup. I just don't use the WPS at all just to be safe, but you can use it if it doesn't kill.


----------



## oath2order

http://www.reddit.com/r/HyruleWarriors/comments/2wtnjw/max_rupee_glitch/

Here's the Reddit thread. WPS is okay but as long as it doesn't kill Gohma apparently.


----------



## D i a

Neat glitch! I'll have to try this when I have a bit of time later.


----------



## Cory

gasp exploiters


----------



## Flop

Cory said:


> gasp exploiters


They're awful aren't they


----------



## Mioki

Nothing wrong with trying to decode a glitch for fun!

I actually just got it to work. Used Lana's summoning gate (Argorok) on tile 5,2 of the original Adventure Map.


----------



## Cress

Mioki said:


> Nothing wrong with trying to decode a glitch for fun!
> 
> I actually just got it to work. Used Lana's summoning gate (Argorok) on tile 5,2 of the original Adventure Map.



...In how many tries


----------



## Mioki

PuffleKirby21 said:


> ...In how many tries



That, no clue. Definitely hours of attempts (each attempt taking a minute or so). 
I'd only been trying on that exact tile for about a little under an hour, though.


----------



## Flop

YASSSS


----------



## Mioki

Awesome! I stopped as soon as I got it myself LOL. Might get back on in a sec and actually keep track this time.


----------



## Flop

Got it again, huh.


----------



## Cress

Flop hates exploits then exploits the game twice. :/


----------



## Flop

Sarcasm at its finest, me boy. I already have all my characters at 200.


----------



## Cress

Flop said:


> Sarcasm at its finest, me boy. I already have all my characters at 200.



I'm all flavors of jelly at you right now.


----------



## Mioki

We're on the same boat. I just did it to see it happen, could care less 'bout the rupees. I really wonder what causes it though...


----------



## Flop

Got it again. ;-;


----------



## Mioki

Flop said:


> Got it again. ;-;



Holy crap. Do you know what you're doing exactly...? Anything unique? I'm literally starting right now for a second time. I hope I get as lucky.


----------



## Cress

Mioki said:


> Holy crap. Do you know what you're doing exactly...? Anything unique? I'm literally starting right now for a second time. I hope I get as lucky.



I HOPE I CAN AT LEAST DO IT ONCE!!!
...This glitch is pushing my limits.


----------



## Mioki

Got it on my second try upon turning the game back on. 8I


----------



## Jake

are you all using the summoning gate bcoz tbh that is my leaast favorite weapon idek how to use it fml


----------



## Mioki

Yes, Summoning Gate. I'm still on 5,2 of the original Adventure Map, a tile with two Gohmas and Ghirahim. Has a heart piece for Agitha as the reward.

Pretty much been using everyone else's method; spam the strong attack until it summons Argorok, quickly stun Gohma, then use the combo that summons Argorok.


----------



## Cress

From reddit:
_1)Go to stage G-5. Alternatively, this stage is one up and four left from the bottom left corner. It says "Challenge Battle: Defeat all Giant Bosses within the time limit! L.V. 9" and Ghirahim is your partner.

2) Select Lana using a summoning gate with Rupees+ for your character and weapon, respectively.

3) When the map starts immediately head to the north-western Gohma. You will see a tree branch on your right when you are nearly there. Stop about 3-4 steps past the tree branch.

4) Mash your special attack and dodge button until you have the dragon summoned.

5) Stun Gohma and perform the combo that allows you to ride the dragon. (four regular attacks and then two special attacks while the dragon is your selected summon I believe)

6) While riding Argorok (the dragon) run yourself into Gohma avoiding as many small enemies as possible

-Note: you can check if you are performing the glitch properly by hitting 1-2 enemies right before you kill Gohma so that you can see your wallet

7) Hit as many small enemies as you can after Gohma's hit points reach zero.

8) When the rupees from Gohma are added to your wallet pay attention to how much are in there. If you performed the glitch correctly the amount in your wallet should change when Gohma's corpse explodes, but before the rupees are added to your wallet.

9) If your wallet now reads 9,999,999 you performed the glitch correctly and were rather lucky - finish the level. If not, open the menu and restart the battle. It takes me about 6 tries on average to get the glitch to work and each try takes about 40 seconds._

G5 is the same mission Mioki is doing.


----------



## Flop

It's so easy omg


----------



## Mioki

I haven't gotten it again yet, but when I did, I killed a LOT of enemies right after killing Gohma.


----------



## Flop

Mioki said:


> I haven't gotten it again yet, but when I did, I killed a LOT of enemies right after killing Gohma.


Yeah, it only seems to work if I kill 15 or so all at once.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've gotten it 4 times. Hrm.


----------



## Cress

And now it works on Dodongo. There's as many new ways of doing the glitch and none of them work for me. I blame my Wii U. Or the game disc, I get errors on it sometimes.


----------



## Jake

So TL;DR it's just kill the enemy without the WPS but when it explodes make sure he rupee counter is showing??


----------



## Mioki

I don't think anyone knows quite yet... Just Rupees+ and no WPS to kill it. WPS is safe as long as it isn't the finishing blow, from the looks of these videos. A lot of people are saying to make sure you kill enemies right after you defeat the boss.


----------



## oath2order

For some reason I don't have a summoning gate with ****ing rupees+ gdi

- - - Post Merge - - -

How do you stop the slow motion bull**** I keep killing Dodongo but I can't stop this slow motion thing from happening.


----------



## Cress

oath2order said:


> How do you stop the slow motion bull**** I keep killing Dodongo but I can't stop this slow motion thing from happening.



The slow-mo needs to happen for the glitch to work, so just stop trying to do the glitch and the slow-mo will go away, at the expense of not performing the glitch.


----------



## oath2order

PuffleKirby21 said:


> The slow-mo needs to happen for the glitch to work, so just stop trying to do the glitch and the slow-mo will go away, at the expense of not performing the glitch.



But the slo-mo didn't activate in the Dodongo video you posted and the glitch still worked.

Either way I finally got slow-mo to stop.


----------



## Jake

I can not do this **** omf


----------



## Cress

Well... I can't get the glitch to work either, I'm just doing everything GameFAQ's told me.


----------



## oath2order

It's extremely frustrating because there's really no confirmed way.

"Kill as many things as possible before Gohma explodes!" they'll say then five minutes later "NO DON'T KILL ANYTHING OFMG"

But yeah I'm doing the exact movements that the freaking video does. Nothing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.reddit.com/r/HyruleWarriors/comments/2wtnjw/max_rupee_glitch/covzkfg

lol yeah **** this


----------



## Reindeer

oath2order said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/HyruleWarriors/comments/2wtnjw/max_rupee_glitch/covzkfg
> 
> lol yeah **** this


I'm glad I haven't gotten into the craze of performing this glitch yet. It sounds like there's too many things to take into account.

On another note, in that comment string somebody mentions how amiibo functionality works based on time of day. Does anyone have more information on that?


----------



## Cress

Reindeer said:


> On another note, in that comment string somebody mentions how amiibo functionality works based on time of day. Does anyone have more information on that?



Clicky here.


----------



## Reindeer

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Clicky here.


Oh. It's also a bunch of time changing... Mehhhh.

It's neat that people are finding and testing this stuff, though.


----------



## oath2order

what in the **** is tihs

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.reddit.com/r/HyruleWarriors/comments/2x7vio/informations_about_the_new_dlc/



> There is no new adventure map
> The level cap is now 255
> The status of the max rupee glitch is still unknown (will update if i get it) (See edit 2)
> The beast ganon mode is on the challenge tab
> The loading times now are less than 10 seconds (yay)
> 
> You can get weapons and rupees from beast ganon mode
> Beast ganon has it's own level
> Beast ganon does not use any kind of weapon
> The skin pack includes skins for ganondorf
> There are 3 new potions :
> One that helps reduce the WPG
> One that increases the damage dealt against bosses
> One that absorbs magic from giant bosses
> 5 new medals
> 
> Max rupee glitch is reported as not patched


----------



## Flop

WHAT IN THE HELL


----------



## oath2order

I do like the 255 over 200 level. Kind of a nice "the game is complete we can't raise the level anymore" thing


----------



## oranges_ate_you

WOW that page is crazy


----------



## Reindeer

oath2order said:


> I do like the 255 over 200 level. Kind of a nice "the game is complete we can't raise the level anymore" thing


GOTTA GET THAT EXTRA HEART

Update installed for me now, time to have some fun.


----------



## Flop

Reindeer said:


> GOTTA GET THAT EXTRA HEART
> 
> Update installed for me now, time to have some fun.


This is honestly why I hate you people.


----------



## Reindeer

Flop said:


> This is honestly why I hate you people.


If it's any consolation, none of my characters is even near level 200, let alone 255.
And none of the modes is 100% complete for me yet.

So you've got that going for you.


----------



## Cory

wait what about the cucco thing


----------



## Reindeer

Cory said:


> wait what about the cucco thing


?

What are you trying to ask?


----------



## Cory

Reindeer said:


> ?
> 
> What are you trying to ask?







oath2order showed me this


----------



## Heartcore

I almost got this game yesterday when I finally got my Wii U...but I played a demo and it feels like such a repetitive button masher that I decided against it. I was really disappointed because I was really looking forward to playing this game. Mainly because Link is adorable, but whatever.


----------



## Cress

You should play more of it since the other weapons are less button mashy than the sword. If you still don't like it, then return it.


----------



## Cory

im not gonna play until the update


----------



## Reindeer

Cory said:


> im not gonna play until the update


lol america

I still haven't tried out any of the new Challenge Mode stuff, rip.


----------



## Heartcore

PuffleKirby21 said:


> You should play more of it since the other weapons are less button mashy than the sword. If you still don't like it, then return it.



I dunno. I really wanted to like it, but I'm kind of nervous to get it now, considering $60 is alot of money and you can't really return games once you open them.


----------



## Reindeer

Heartcore said:


> I dunno. I really wanted to like it, but I'm kind of nervous to get it now, considering $60 is alot of money and you can't really return games once you open them.


Rent it?


----------



## Mioki

Heartcore said:


> I dunno. I really wanted to like it, but I'm kind of nervous to get it now, considering $60 is alot of money and you can't really return games once you open them.



I honestly thought I'd hate the game, and I felt like it would be really repetitive playing the demo. I bought it anyway, and just became addicted. It's really fun. I liked it more than Smash Bros for 3DS even, at the time.


----------



## Heartcore

Reindeer said:


> Rent it?



Renting is kind of a thing of the past nowadays. There isn't really a place to rent games around here anymore.


----------



## Jake

the day i get this glitch to work i s2g


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> the day i get this glitch to work i s2g



Any lucky yet?


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> Any lucky yet?



no and i gave up coz i have a headache fml


----------



## Flop

If you can knock an enemy in the air and keep him up while you're combo'ing for Argorok, then you will get it like 90% of the time.


----------



## Jake

If you get an A rank on the third Ganon survival mission, you unlock a giant Cucco as a playable character.


----------



## Cory

ok so oath didn't lie to me


----------



## oath2order

I have determined the glitch is impossible for me to activate.


----------



## Flop

I just want that Cucco, man.


----------



## Cory

cucco amiibo pls


----------



## Cress

Cory said:


> cucco amiibo pls



Matching Lana and Cia amiibos must come first.


----------



## Reindeer

Cory said:


> cucco amiibo pls





PuffleKirby21 said:


> Matching Lana and Cia amiibos must come first.


Legend of Zelda amiibo line confirmed! Link, Zelda and Ganondorf are rare!
FOR EVERY AMIIBO PRODUCED IN THE LINE THERE WILL BE 100 TINGLE AMIIBOS


----------



## Flop

Reindeer said:


> Legend of Zelda amiibo line confirmed! Link, Zelda and Ganondorf are rare!
> FOR EVERY AMIIBO PRODUCED IN THE LINE THERE WILL BE 100 TINGLE AMIIBOS


REJOICE!

KOOLOO LIMPAH!


----------



## Thunder

got this game for my birthday, been havin' a ball

i wasn't really sure what to expect from lana's summoning gate but im pretty sure dance dance revolution wasn't what i had in mind


----------



## oath2order

Thunder said:


> got this game for my birthday, been havin' a ball
> 
> i wasn't really sure what to expect from lana's summoning gate but im pretty sure dance dance revolution wasn't what i had in mind



I LOVE THE SUMMONING GATE.


----------



## Flop

Leaving for Florida right before the DLC comes out gfdi. 

Thanks again NOA.  It's probably in your best interest to continue screwing one of your biggest regional markets as usual.


----------



## Reindeer

Flop said:


> Leaving for Florida right before the DLC comes out gfdi.
> 
> Thanks again NOA.  It's probably in your best interest to continue screwing one of your biggest regional markets as usual.


Last time was a week, yeah? I don't know why they would make it two weeks this time, or even why they you guys should have to wait at all.

Then again, Nintendo makes a lot of weird decisions regarding releases.


----------



## Jake

Flop said:


> Leaving for Florida right before the DLC comes out gfdi.
> 
> Thanks again NOA.  It's probably in your best interest to continue screwing one of your biggest regional markets as usual.



maybe u should e-mail nintendo ur itinerary so this doesn't happen again

:-}


----------



## Heartcore

I finally got this! I actually really love it. Such a good purchase. Do you guys recommend getting the DLC now or waiting until later?


----------



## nard

Heartcore said:


> I finally got this! I actually really love it. Such a good purchase. Do you guys recommend getting the DLC now or waiting until later?



get it noww


----------



## Jake

Heartcore said:


> I finally got this! I actually really love it. Such a good purchase. Do you guys recommend getting the DLC now or waiting until later?



Now.
I was hesitant to buy the dlc but I'm so glad. Honestly felt like I got my $20 worth from the first pack alone LOL


----------



## Heartcore

I'll probably pick it up sometime soon then.


----------



## Thunder

Was just thinking about picking up the DLC, probably will once I can get my hands on an eshop card.

Really liking some of the alt costumes, even if they're just palette swaps.


----------



## Reindeer

Thunder said:


> Was just thinking about picking up the DLC, probably will once I can get my hands on an eshop card.
> 
> Really liking some of the alt costumes, even if they're just palette swaps.


I really like Zelda's outfit from the new DLC. I haven't played it that much lately, but I should definitely get back into it just for that.


----------



## Thunder

zelda definitely got some of the better palette swaps (that hilda one especially, so snazzy)

it's too bad they didn't add much alternate costumes aside from link and cia's stuff. i figure maybe one or two alts per character would be nice.


----------



## Flop

How does everyone fare in Ganon's Fury?   To me, it is actually pretty challenging. After the first 2 levels, it's really easy to take a beating from simple captains.  I'm still working on making him stronger (he's only 28 on my game), but I'm curious about one thing:  Does anyone know the damage cap for A Rank?  It's more than 6,000, I know that, but I have no idea what the actual value is


----------



## cosmic-latte

I want this game so badly but I don't even have a Wii U...


----------



## Mioki

Flop said:


> How does everyone fare in Ganon's Fury?   To me, it is actually pretty challenging. After the first 2 levels, it's really easy to take a beating from simple captains.  I'm still working on making him stronger (he's only 28 on my game), but I'm curious about one thing:  Does anyone know the damage cap for A Rank?  It's more than 6,000, I know that, but I have no idea what the actual value is



I'm finding it pretty challenging too... I take a LOT of damage. I wish there was a way to level him up with rupees. He's already sort of boring to play as, so grinding won't be fun either.


----------



## n64king

Flop said:


> Does anyone know the damage cap for A Rank?  It's more than 6,000, I know that, but I have no idea what the actual value is



I think it's 10,000 aka 25 hearts.


----------



## Jake

Is this **** rupee glitch still in the game and has there been any more insight to it
I am bored I might try if it's not just dumb luck like before


----------



## Fhyn_K

Is this game worth getting? I have enough spare money to afford one game and I'm tossing this game around along with Bloodborne and Mortal Kombat X. I know the latter two aren't out yet but funds are really that tight haha.


----------



## Jarrad

Fhyn_K said:


> Is this game worth getting? I have enough spare money to afford one game and I'm tossing this game around along with Bloodborne and Mortal Kombat X. I know the latter two aren't out yet but funds are really that tight haha.



hyrule warriors>those other games


----------



## Tao

Fhyn_K said:


> Is this game worth getting? I have enough spare money to afford one game and I'm tossing this game around along with Bloodborne and Mortal Kombat X. I know the latter two aren't out yet but funds are really that tight haha.




Mortal Kombat X.


Beating the hell out of somebody before ripping their spine out with your bare hands never gets old.


----------



## Mioki

Jake. said:


> Is this **** rupee glitch still in the game and has there been any more insight to it
> I am bored I might try if it's not just dumb luck like before



The glitch is still around. I found an easier way to do it, if anyone wants to know. Pretty much this method. I don't think it's ever taken me more than 16 times to get it to trigger with Cia. c: Lana's gate would take me hours...

If your Cia is too low in level to finish it off with the special, shoot the orb things at Gohma before using it. Should be Y, Y, X..X..X or something. I think the trick to it is getting a lot of the small enemies in the special as well.


----------



## Cress

So does anybody else not like the new DLC? I've barely played it just because it doesn't really interest me. It's pretty much just longer rack up your KOs missions. Ganon pretty much just slaps people...


----------



## Mioki

Yeah, I don't like it either... I really want the costumes, but I don't want to do the missions.


----------



## lars708

Hey everyone, i like the games Mario Kart 8, Smash Bros, Pikmin 3 and Traditional Zelda games. Do you guys think that i will (According to my taste of games) like Hyrule Warriors? I really wanna buy it but i dunno about the DLC, when i get a game, i always buy it complete with DLC and everything and that costs a lot of money xD So again, is it worth it? Do you think that i will like it?


----------



## Cress

lars708 said:


> Hey everyone, i like the games Mario Kart 8, Smash Bros, Pikmin 3 and Traditional Zelda games. Do you guys think that i will (According to my taste of games) like Hyrule Warriors? I really wanna buy it but i dunno about the DLC, when i get a game, i always buy it complete with DLC and everything and that costs a lot of money xD So again, is it worth it? Do you think that i will like it?



Well you like action games, and this game has lots of it. You've played Zelda games, and this game kinda focuses on these games so I'd say get it. And the DLC is worth it (except for maybe the Boss Pack I was talking about above.) Just the Master Quest DLC alone has about the same amount of content as the original game, and then the Twilight and Majora's Mask DLC gives this game way too much to do. But you can also buy the "Hero of Hyrule" pack which has everything for cheaper than buying the first 3 packs separate. Rember that Ocarina of Time, Twilight Princess, and Skyward Sword are the main inspirations of this game, so I hope you like them!


----------



## lars708

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Well you like action games, and this game has lots of it. You've played Zelda games, and this game kinda focuses on these games so I'd say get it. And the DLC is worth it (except for maybe the Boss Pack I was talking about above.) Just the Master Quest DLC alone has about the same amount of content as the original game, and then the Twilight and Majora's Mask DLC gives this game way too much to do. But you can also buy the "Hero of Hyrule" pack which has everything for cheaper than buying the first 3 packs separate. Rember that Ocarina of Time, Twilight Princess, and Skyward Sword are the main inspirations of this game, so I hope you like them!



Yeahh i will probably buy the 3 in 1 pack! I will give it a try sometime! But i am bankrupt xD Those amiibo figures are devils!


----------



## Cress

lars708 said:


> Yeahh i will probably buy the 3 in 1 pack! I will give it a try sometime! But i am bankrupt xD Those amiibo figures are devils!



Actually 4 in 1. But yeah, amiibos cause so many problems.


----------



## staticistic1114

oi I loved that game


----------



## Thunder

Bought the DLC about a week ago, good stuff. Glad that they opted to make the alternate costumes an unlockable since it gives you more stuff to work towards.

It's a little insane how much damage you take in some of these stages, though.


----------



## Flop

In case anyone was wondering, it costs a measly _24,934,782 _ Rupees to level up a character from 1 to 255.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Does anyone know a good place to find Argorok materials? The only place I seen Argorok is the legend mode chapter where you close the Gate of Souls. I was wondering if there is a faster way to get those materials because I want badges for Volga.


----------



## Mioki

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> Does anyone know a good place to find Argorok materials? The only place I seen Argorok is the legend mode chapter where you close the Gate of Souls. I was wondering if there is a faster way to get those materials because I want badges for Volga.



There's a tile on the Adventure Map with two Argoroks and a Manhandla. Can't remember which it is though, somewhere in the top, right area. Takes only a minute or two to clear the map with a strong character.


----------



## Flop

Mioki said:


> There's a tile on the Adventure Map with two Argoroks and a Manhandla. Can't remember which it is though, somewhere in the top, right area. Takes only a minute or two to clear the map with a strong character.


I farmed that SO much. 

Idk, but yeah, it's on the right. It has a heart container for Ghirahim as the A rank reward.


----------



## Mioki

Flop said:


> I farmed that SO much.
> 
> Idk, but yeah, it's on the right. It has a heart container for Ghirahim as the A rank reward.



Same, haha. Volga needed the embers as well as Sheik.

Also, I'm pretty darn close to 100% on this game. I'm so sad about this...


----------



## TykiButterfree

Oh man, I just started playing the Master Quest map because I saw on miiverse it had the purple Link costume. And it was actually the first costume I found. Yay! The adventure maps are so fun, I'm just never going to finish the main story am I? lol

I am also liking the update to be able to remove skills from weapons. I finally have a use for rupees.


----------



## Cress

I just realized how awkwardly I hold the controller. The left side is normal, but I have my thumb on the right side on the buttons, and my index finger is laying on top of the right stick, and my middle finger has the trigger buttons.


----------



## pokedude729

Just wondering, how many people use Warriors control compared to Zelda Style?

I use the Zelda style myself.


----------



## Cress

I use Warriors style.


----------



## Jake

What's the diff between the two styles I never understood


----------



## oath2order

neither have i


----------



## Cress

Jake. said:


> What's the diff between the two styles I never understood



The ABXY buttons do different things.
Like on Warriors, B=Dodge, but on Zelda, A=Dodge. The LR buttons are the same.


----------



## Jake

PuffleKirby21 said:


> The ABXY buttons do different things.
> Like on Warriors, B=Dodge, but on Zelda, A=Dodge. The LR buttons are the same.



wtf is the point of that


----------



## pokedude729

Jake. said:


> wtf is the point of that



The Zelda style is designed for people who have come to Hyrule warriors from Zelda (so, just like the zelda games: b=attack, and A=dodge)

The Warriors style is better suited for people who have played other Dynasty Warriors game.


----------



## Cress

Jake. said:


> wtf is the point of that



People like choosing their controls. Like the "do you use tap jump" in Final Destination. Some people like one way, and some like the other.


----------



## Mioki

I use the Warriors style controls. I was worried that it'd be simplified and dumbed down if I used the Zelda controls, but then later I realized it's literally a few button swaps, haha. Was already too used to the warriors style to switch by then.

I went to a friend's house a few months ago, and he had it set to Zelda controls. I was so confused. It really ruined our co-op experience.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

I chose Zelda style because I figured I'd learn easier since the basic controls are based off Zelda games.


----------



## nard

HYRULE WARRIORS 3DS


----------



## Midoriya

nard said:


> HYRULE WARRIORS 3DS



That looks interesting.  I guess they'e making the game for the 3DS soon?  Wonder how it will play on there.


----------



## Cress

nard said:


> HYRULE WARRIORS 3DS



This look like a copy-paste from the Wii U version.
WAIT TETRA?!?! AND DAPHNES LONG NAME I DON'T EXACTLY REMEMBER?????? YAYYYYY WIND WAKER!!!!
Wait, that looks too got for the 3DS... IT'S DLC FOR THE WII U VERSION TOO?!!?!!?!?? JDHSKBFDKDBFJND


----------



## Tao

I imagine it's just going to be a disappointing version of the Wii U one, sort of like Smash 3DS was. Looking at the enviroments in the trailer, there's nothing new so I'm thinking it's a port. I'll be surprised if there's as much content on the 3DS version as the Wii U version though...This also drops Hyrule Warriors from being a Wii U exclusive to just a Nintendo exclusive, so one less reason to own a Wii U.



Since you can also transfer characters from 3DS to Wii U, I'm also imagining this to be essentially ?40 DLC just to get Tetra and the King of Red Lions on Wii U.

The fact that I paid only ?15 for a bargain amount of DLC is kind of redundant when it's gonna cost me ?40 for just two characters and a lackluster port.



I'm not hyped for this. Partly because it looks like it's essentially ?40 DLC, partly because I don't see Hyrule Warriors as a game that I even want to play on a portable device.


----------



## Jake

At first I was excited then I watched the trailer and it looks like a wiiu port. I guess I'll wait for more info until I decide.

There's gotta at least be new features, right? The 3ds is so inferior to the wiiu and just copying and pasting the wiiu onto. 3ds with nothing added but new characters would be stupid


----------



## Jake

apparently sega tweeted this then removed it








not confirmed to be real or fake atm so speculate away


...and i'd say its fake because it reuses this render


----------



## Tao

Jake. said:


> At first I was excited then I watched the trailer and it looks like a wiiu port. I guess I'll wait for more info until I decide.
> 
> There's gotta at least be new features, right? The 3ds is so inferior to the wiiu and just copying and pasting the wiiu onto. 3ds with nothing added but new characters would be stupid




The only new features confirmed are:
- the two characters
- at least one new item (Golden Ocarina)
- the ability to switch to any character during battle by clicking their icon on the touch screen


Other than that it does sound like a straight forward port with a few little things added. I'll still wait to see what they announce but it doesn't really excite me.


----------



## Jake

Tao said:


> The only new features confirmed are:
> - the two characters
> - at least one new item (Golden Ocarina)
> - the ability to switch to any character during battle by clicking their icon on the touch screen
> 
> 
> Other than that it does sound like a straight forward port with a few little things added. I'll still wait to see what they announce but it doesn't really excite me.



yea but by new features i kinda meant something bigger by a new gameplay mode or sth.

but I'm sure we'll get more info at E3 so just gotta wait


----------



## Cress

It would be kinda dumb if there wasn't at least a new wind Waker map.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I really want to play as Tetra and I am hoping Toon Zelda.  The trailer is kind of dumb though because a lot of it is just scenes from the Wii U game. I hope it has a different story and some fun multiplayer stuff. What if you could pit your army against a friend's army? That could be cool.


----------



## Cress

TykiButterfree said:


> I really want to play as Tetra and I am hoping Toon Zelda.  The trailer is kind of dumb though because a lot of it is just scenes from the Wii U game. I hope it has a different story and some fun multiplayer stuff. What if you could pit your army against a friend's army? That could be cool.



Yeah it would be cool to see thousands of people stand and do nothing for an hour and then having both sides lose because the timer ran out.


----------



## Midoriya

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Yeah it would be cool to see thousands of people stand and do nothing for an hour and then having both sides lose because the timer ran out.



XD, that would be boring.


----------



## pokedude729

They released a free outfit for link based off of his Zelda 1 design (or his cartoon design) to celebrate the official announcement of Hyrule warriors Legends.


----------



## Midoriya

pokedude729 said:


> They released a free outfit for link based off of his Zelda 1 design (or his cartoon design) to celebrate the official announcement of Hyrule warriors Legends.
> 
> View attachment 105223



Wow, that looks cool.


----------



## Jake

The Japanese website is now open, here are some screenshots;















































http://www.gamecity.ne.jp/zelda-3ds/


----------



## Mioki

I honestly hope there's more than just Tetra and the King, seeing as we gotta buy the game to get the DLC on Wii U (as far as we know). Either that or more DLC for the Wii U altogether.

Either way, I'm excited. I'm totally sold if there's online co-op or versus or something. I was worried my main man Volga didn't make it, but he's in the screenies woooo.


----------



## Jake

Mioki said:


> I honestly hope there's more than just Tetra and the King, seeing as we gotta buy the game to get the DLC on Wii U (as far as we know). Either that or more DLC for the Wii U altogether.
> 
> Either way, I'm excited. I'm totally sold if there's online co-op or versus or something. I was worried my main man Volga didn't make it, but he's in the screenies woooo.



honestly, i'd be surprised if that were it. I 100% expect new characters in the game (aside from those two), and possibly a new villain, which could mean a different story mode. I only think that because porting a game from Wii U to 3DS seems dumb, considering the 3DS is inferior to the Wii U (see Smash for example), so if it's just a port with new characters, and a handful of new features, that seems pretty stupid, so I'm expecting a new story mode. and of course, any new 3DS characters would obviously be ported to the Wii U, too

also, even if your favorite character isn't in the screenshots, they said at E3 all characters, including DLC characters will be in the 3DS version.


----------



## Cress

Jake. said:


> if it's just a porn with new characters, and a handful of new features, that seems pretty stupid, so I'm expecting a new story mode. and of course, any new 3DS characters would obviously be ported to the Wii U, too



Interesting analogy... o-o
Anyways they better have at least 1 new map or riot.


----------



## Midoriya

Jake. said:


> honestly, i'd be surprised if that were it. I 100% expect new characters in the game (aside from those two), and possibly a new villain, which could mean a different story mode. I only think that because porting a game from Wii U to 3DS seems dumb, considering the 3DS is inferior to the Wii U (see Smash for example), so if it's just a *porn* with new characters, and a handful of new features, that seems pretty stupid, so I'm expecting a new story mode. and of course, any new 3DS characters would obviously be ported to the Wii U, too
> 
> also, even if your favorite character isn't in the screenshots, they said at E3 all characters, including DLC characters will be in the 3DS version.



UH, you mean, PORT, right??

Oh god now I can't get certain images out of my head...


----------



## Jake

FML THE T AND N LETTERS AREN'T EVEN CLOSE TO EACH OTHER HOW DID I DO THAT


----------



## Midoriya

Jake. said:


> FML THE T AND N LETTERS AREN'T EVEN CLOSE TO EACH OTHER HOW DID I DO THAT



Well, what's done is done.  Get ready for Hyrule Warriors rated M.

Joking


----------



## Jake

Space Dandy said:


> Well, what's done is done.  Get ready for Hyrule Warriors rated M.
> 
> Joking



hyrule warriors is already rated M in australia!!


----------



## Midoriya

Jake. said:


> hyrule warriors is already rated M in australia!!



Then Hyrule Warriors rated X.  Idk, lol


----------



## Mioki

...LOL. I see I missed a hilarious typo. I remember I was browsing another forum site about weapon slots for Hyrule Warriors, and someone typo'd slot as slut. It was too funny.

Anyway, I'm hoping for Groose. And maybe a Toon Zelda costume for Tetra. I really wish Mikau would make it in. He'd be so neat, using both water and electric elements. I doubt he'd be anything like Ruto. I was upset when Young Link and Tingle made it in instead.


----------



## Jake

Mioki said:


> ...LOL. I see I missed a hilarious typo. I remember I was browsing another forum site about weapon slots for Hyrule Warriors, and someone typo'd slot as slut. It was too funny.


it's ok, it lives on in the quotes!!


----------



## Jake

Nintendo Everything just posted this from Famitsu, and I bolded some important parts. Honestly, I'm incredibly happy about confirmation of a new story line!;

_Nintendo and Koei Tecmo officially revealed Hyrule Warriors Legends during the Digital Event that took place on Tuesday. In an interview with Famitsu this week, producer Yosuke Hayashi shares more information about what we can expect from the game.

In one of his responses, Hayashi notes that planning started for the 3DS version after the Wii U title released. He said:

    That was after the release of the Wii U version. The Wii U version got a positive reception from people who played it, but as there are already many Zelda titles on the Nintendo 3DS, many Zelda fans said ?I?d like to play this on 3DS?. The development of the Nintendo 3DS version took off from there.

The addition of Wind Waker content is the big attraction in Hyrule Warriors Legends. In developing the original title for Wii U, Koei Tecmo initially examined the possibility of featuring Wind Waker along with Ocarina of Time, Majora?s Mask, and Twilight Princess. However, ?as it differs so drastically from the other titles with its visuals and the world, it was hard to bring those games together?. Eventually, they gave up on the idea.

*Koei Tecmo wanted to create a new epilogue-like story in Hyrule Warriors Legends, so Wind Waker was chosen for that. Hayashi confirms that the Wind Waker segment will in fact begin after the ending of the Wii U version.*

Next, Hayashi touches on the characters in Hyrule Warriors Legends. Tetra and King of Hyrule are confirmed as new additions, *but it sounds like there are others in store as well.*

As Hayashi stated:

*I can?t go into details yet, but we plan to add new character(s) [can mean one or several] other than Tetra and King of Hyrule. There are fan favorites and surprising characters in the game, so I?d be happy if you kept guessing who will join the fight while waiting for follow-up information.
*
Hayashi was able to confirm that *StreetPass will be supported in Hyrule Warriors Legends. It will be used in the Adventure Mode*, which has players taking on missions and obtaining rewards/new characters. Hayashi mentioned that StreetPass is something they?ve wanted to utilize since releasing games for 3DS.

Finally, here are some other random tidbits shared:

*? Production of the game is ongoing and a release is targeted for spring 2016, so the possibility of things like DLC characters is undecided
? Development is 60 percent complete
? amiibo works in this game the same way it does on Wii U*

Hyrule Warriors Legends is coming to 3DS in Q1 2016._


----------



## DarkDesertFox

So, I was thinking about picking up this game so my sister and I can play co-op together. Is the co-op good?


----------



## Jake

DarkDesertFox said:


> So, I was thinking about picking up this game so my sister and I can play co-op together. Is the co-op good?



All the co-op really does is make the gameplay easier. It _is_ pretty fun, but there is a very noticeable difference in quality when playing solo, and playing co-op, and sometimes the co-op can be more hindering than beneficial, since it takes a lot longer for enemies to load, which can really screw you over if you're trying to get A rank.


----------



## piichinu

DarkDesertFox said:


> So, I was thinking about picking up this game so my sister and I can play co-op together. Is the co-op good?


if youre siblings though watch out... even though youre on the same team youll be competing for whoever got the most KOs or whatever

and pls dont beat ur sister up if she does better like my brother did to me


----------



## Jake

piimisu said:


> if youre siblings though watch out... even though youre on the same team youll be competing for whoever got the most KOs or whatever
> 
> and pls dont beat ur sister up if she does better like my brother did to me



Wat is this actually a thing?? People get butthurt on co-op coz the other person got more KO's than them????


----------



## piichinu

Jake. said:


> Wat is this actually a thing?? People get butthurt on co-op coz the other person got more KO's than them????


sibling rivalry + my brother is an ass so ya


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

If it has even more new characters and a new story section, then I'm definitely going to get the 3DS version, $40 for all that and portability is good enough for me.


----------



## Mioki

My sister and I have a great time in co-op. I'd say go for it. It'll also save you double runs if you have prizes for two different characters in one map. (ex: Ghirahim heart piece and Zant heart container)

And no, the co-op isn't super competitive LOL. I mean, sometimes I'd get salty when my sister would steal the weak point smash, but that's not a big deal at all.


----------



## piichinu

Mioki said:


> My sister and I have a great time in co-op. I'd say go for it. It'll also save you double runs if you have prizes for two different characters in one map. (ex: Ghirahim heart piece and Zant heart container)
> 
> And no, the co-op isn't super competitive LOL. I mean, sometimes I'd get salty when my sister would steal the weak point smash, but that's not a big deal at all.


"salty" for some people means death 
but i didnt say super competitive, just a little


----------



## Zulehan

Jake. said:


> Wat is this actually a thing?? People get butthurt on co-op coz the other person got more KO's than them????


Heh. My goodness. I couldn't be happier that my brother helps me through co-op; levels become less of a pain, and we both get far better and far more loot (we take turns playing on each other's profile).


----------



## Rasha

I really like tetra and the king of red lions, but I'd rather play as them on my Wii U version. I'm not planning to get the 3ds version so I hope we can purchase them as dlc for the Wii U in the future...


----------



## Jake

R-Cookies said:


> I really like tetra and the king of red lions, but I'd rather play as them on my Wii U version. I'm not planning to get the 3ds version so I hope we can purchase them as dlc for the Wii U in the future...


I'd assume you can. Seems like a **** move on nintendo a behalf to only have them available in the Wii u game if you. Ur the 3DS version - it might kinda be like how mewtwo was for smash tho, as people who had both 3ds/Wii u versions got it earlier, and then it ep became available for purchase a few weeks after


----------



## Zulehan

R-Cookies said:


> I'm not planning to get the 3ds version so I hope we can purchase them as dlc for the Wii U in the future...


Fingers crossed. Hoping for more major DLC in general.


----------



## Jake

didn't know whether to put this here of the hyrule warriors 3ds thread but this was more recent by like a week so i'll post it here instead yolo

http://nintendoeverything.com/toon-link-playable-in-hyrule-warriors-legends/

_This week’s issue of Famitsu shares an update on Hyrule Warriors Legends. For the first time since E3, we have concrete information about the title.

Famitsu confirms that Toon Link will be playable in Hyrule Warriors Legends, but there’s a catch. The character won’t be available in Legend Mode, but he will be available in other modes. Of course, Toon Link can be moved over to the Wii U version as well.

Famitsu also reconfirms that Tetra and King of Hyrule for the game. Helmaroc King will appear in some form, too._


----------



## Android

Well, that was pretty much expected.i'm surprised they were able to fit so many characters in the 3DS, but then again Smash has an even bigger roster.


----------



## Midoriya

I'm glad they were able to add more like that.  Makes the game even more worthwhile.


----------



## Jake

Jake. said:


> didn't know whether to put this here of the hyrule warriors 3ds thread but this was more recent by like a week so i'll post it here instead yolo
> 
> http://nintendoeverything.com/toon-link-playable-in-hyrule-warriors-legends/
> 
> _This week’s issue of Famitsu shares an update on Hyrule Warriors Legends. For the first time since E3, we have concrete information about the title.
> 
> Famitsu confirms that Toon Link will be playable in Hyrule Warriors Legends, but there’s a catch. The character won’t be available in Legend Mode, but he will be available in other modes. Of course, Toon Link can be moved over to the Wii U version as well.
> 
> Famitsu also reconfirms that Tetra and King of Hyrule for the game. Helmaroc King will appear in some form, too._



here are the famitsu scans
















seems to show toon link will get a hammer weapon

ok images dont seem to be working idk so you can go here http://nintendoeverything.com/scans...nds-star-fox-zero-zelda-tri-force-heroes-more


----------



## Midoriya

Thanks for keeping us updated, Jake!  Toon Link with a hammer sounds awesome.


----------



## Cress

The Hammer is a new item and not a weapon. It will also probably be the weapon to expose the WPG on the Helmaroc King.
Toon Link has a sword (wow original) but it will be infused with wind based attacks and is supposed to be faster than even Young Link.
We'll have to see what he's actually like.


----------



## Midoriya

Wow, that seems really in-depth.  Thanks for updating us, puffle.


----------



## lars708

PuffleKirby21 said:


> The Hammer is a new item and not a weapon. It will also probably be the weapon to expose the WPG on the Helmaroc King.
> Toon Link has a sword (wow original) but it will be infused with wind based attacks and is supposed to be faster than even Young Link.
> We'll have to see what he's actually like.



Ohh will definitely buy this


----------



## Midoriya

lars708 said:


> Ohh will definitely buy this




Agreed.  Definitely sounds like a buy IMO


----------



## Flop

I think a reincarnation of the Helmaroc King (like Volga, that of Volvagia) would be neat.  I wouldn't mind a few more DLC characters.  

#BEEDLE4DLC2016


----------



## Cress

Some play of Toon Link and Tetra released, as well as showing the new Wind Waker map(s?) and new hammer and Ocarina items.
Tetra looks fun but Toon Link looks so similar to Young Link imo :/

But that remix, WHERE IS THE FULL VERSION I NEED IT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIlqNjuAyIU


----------



## lars708

Hey does anybody know which level i should be to take on the Twilight map? I think that i am a bit underleveled since i just can not even beat the first challenge. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Android said:


> Well, that was pretty much expected.i'm surprised they were able to fit so many characters in the 3DS, but then again Smash has an even bigger roster.



That is not how you should compare these games though.


----------



## Jake

lars708 said:


> Hey does anybody know which level i should be to take on the Twilight map? I think that i am a bit underleveled since i just can not even beat the first challenge. :/



It's been a while since I played but I think level 100-50 should do it


----------



## lars708

Jake. said:


> It's been a while since I played but I think level 100-50 should do it



My best warrior isn't even level 50 lmao


----------



## Cress

lars708 said:


> My best warrior isn't even level 50 lmao



Yeah I hear people say 130 is good, so time to do a grindfest.


----------



## pokedude729

I hope that the Wind Waker Story comes as DLC for the Wii U version. I don't want to have to buy a second copy of the game.


----------



## Jake

the game will have 3D support on the 3DS but only on New 3DS systems

http://nintendoeverything.com/hyrule-warriors-legends-has-3d-support-but-only-on-new-3ds/


the article also mentions the game launches Jan 21st in Japan (not sure if this was mentioned before or not)


----------



## Midoriya

Jake. said:


> the game will have 3D support on the 3DS but only on New 3DS systems
> 
> http://nintendoeverything.com/hyrule-warriors-legends-has-3d-support-but-only-on-new-3ds/
> 
> 
> the article also mentions the game launches Jan 21st in Japan (not sure if this was mentioned before or not)




Finally!  Another New 3DS release for my New 3DS XL!  Very happy about this


----------



## lars708

Sooo i just bought the Termina map, but before trying it out, i wanted to know: What level should my warrior be to start this map? If it is around 100 again then i know i wasted another 7 euro ugh...


----------



## Cress

lars708 said:


> Sooo i just bought the Termina map, but before trying it out, i wanted to know: What level should my warrior be to start this map? If it is around 100 again then i know i wasted another 7 euro ugh...



You can do some of the earlier missions to the south, but the later ones are torture even at level 255.


----------



## Flop

PuffleKirby21 said:


> You can do some of the earlier missions to the south, but the later ones are torture even at level 255.


Twilight Map is way harder.  The damage output is just staggering. What I did for the Termina Map with my girlfriend (I solo'd it on my game) was play as Link with the Master Sword and use the XXY (Weak Weak Strong) combo over and over to kill enemies.  If you have good timing and a decent understanding of your surroundings, you can play through an entire level with ease if you don't get hit  more than once or twice.  Soloing is a whole 'nother monster though.  I was grinding for a fair deal for quite a while.


----------



## Kuroh

When you guys first played through the game, which difficulty did you usually play on?


----------



## Midoriya

umeiko said:


> When you guys first played through the game, which difficulty did you usually play on?



Normal mode (I believe) for me...


----------



## Flop

umeiko said:


> When you guys first played through the game, which difficulty did you usually play on?


I played on Hard and then Hero Mode


----------



## Cam1

Normal, although I tackled a lot of levels on hard


----------



## pokedude729

umeiko said:


> When you guys first played through the game, which difficulty did you usually play on?



Normal


----------



## Midoriya

I just picked up the New 3DS XL Legend of Zelda Hyrule Warriors bundle at Gamestop today!  I got to pre-order and pay for it fully with in-store credit at Gamestop because I traded in a TON of old games that I've either beaten or have no interest in playing anymore... So happy rn....


----------



## Cress

Ryu said:


> I just picked up the New 3DS XL Legend of Zelda Hyrule Warriors bundle at Gamestop today!  I got to pre-order and pay for it fully with in-store credit at Gamestop because I traded in a TON of old games that I've either beaten or have no interest in playing anymore... So happy rn....



What bundle? You can't even preorder the game yet.


----------



## lars708

umeiko said:


> When you guys first played through the game, which difficulty did you usually play on?



Normal, i never changed it until i was forced to set it on hard for the Skulltulas.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and i need help again, i am stuck already at the first battle of the Termina map. Link is at level 63 right now and i just can not even find enough enemies to kill... Dark Link is too OP nerf him pls

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg oops i just realised that it is Dark Impa lmao...


----------



## Flop

lars708 said:


> Normal, i never changed it until i was forced to set it on hard for the Skulltulas.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh and i need help again, i am stuck already at the first battle of the Termina map. Link is at level 63 right now and i just can not even find enough enemies to kill... Dark Link is too OP nerf him pls
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Omg oops i just realised that it is Dark Impa lmao...


Do maps with something along the lines of, "A divisive plan" as the mission description, and whittle down the health of mini-boss enemies until they divide and have virtually no health left.  If you have Focus Spirit activated with EXP bonuses active,  the EXP yield from those levels in ridiculous.  It's very good for leveling Young Link especially, since he can hypothetically stay in Focus Spirit forever


----------



## lars708

Flop said:


> Do maps with something along the lines of, "A divisive plan" as the mission description, and whittle down the health of mini-boss enemies until they divide and have virtually no health left.  If you have Focus Spirit activated with EXP bonuses active,  the EXP yield from those levels in ridiculous.  It's very good for leveling Young Link especially, since he can hypothetically stay in Focus Spirit forever



Um i can not do any other missions before i clear that one though  And how do i get those exp bonuses? I never really look things up so i only know the things the tutorials in the game learned me lol


----------



## Midoriya

PuffleKirby21 said:


> What bundle? You can't even preorder the game yet.




Well it's officially called the Nintendo New 3DS XL Legend of Zelda themed and comes pre-installed with The Legend of Zelda: Triforce Heroes... not sure if that's the same game as this one, but basically it releases on October 30th in the USA, and I already got it set to ship straight to my mailbox...


----------



## Cam1

Ryu said:


> Well it's officially called the Nintendo New 3DS XL Legend of Zelda themed and comes pre-installed with The Legend of Zelda: Triforce Heroes... not sure if that's the same game as this one, but basically it releases on October 30th in the USA, and I already got it set to ship straight to my mailbox...


No, not even close to the same game as this one lmao. But congrats on getting it!!!


----------



## Midoriya

Cam said:


> No, not even close to the same game as this one lmao. But congrats on getting it!!!




Oh, okay then.... And thanks!


----------



## lars708

Omg Dark Impa is too good :/


----------



## Flop

lars708 said:


> Um i can not do any other missions before i clear that one though  And how do i get those exp bonuses? I never really look things up so i only know the things the tutorials in the game learned me lol


When in Focus Spirit, you get stackable bonuses based on the amount of kills you rack up after activating it.  At 25 kills, you get more rupees from kills.  At 50 is the EXP bonus.  75 kills = more hearts, 100 kills = more rare materials, 130 = more high-ranked weapons.  Every 50 enemies you kill while using Focus Spirit, you replenish 25% of the gauge.  Once you hit 200 kills, you can't replenish your gauge any more.  DLC characters can replenish their Focus Spirit with less kills and also gain the stacked kill bonuses faster, but your ability to replenish Focus Spirit with kills will cap off before 200.  I don't remember the exact number.


----------



## 00jachna

How good is the DLC for this game (Wii U)

I played about 5 or so levels but I don't find this game so entertaining yet


----------



## Flop

00jachna said:


> How good is the DLC for this game (Wii U)
> 
> I played about 5 or so levels but I don't find this game so entertaining yet


It's the same thing except for one or two different modes.  Look up Ganon's Fury.


----------



## Cress

Flop said:


> It's the same thing except for one or two different modes.  Look up Ganon's Fury.



Too bad Ganon's Fury is incredibly boring oops

The other DLC is good, but you should wait until after finishing the story and doing maybe half of the adventure map before deciding.


----------



## lars708

Flop said:


> When in Focus Spirit, you get stackable bonuses based on the amount of kills you rack up after activating it.  At 25 kills, you get more rupees from kills.  At 50 is the EXP bonus.  75 kills = more hearts, 100 kills = more rare materials, 130 = more high-ranked weapons.  Every 50 enemies you kill while using Focus Spirit, you replenish 25% of the gauge.  Once you hit 200 kills, you can't replenish your gauge any more.  DLC characters can replenish their Focus Spirit with less kills and also gain the stacked kill bonuses faster, but your ability to replenish Focus Spirit with kills will cap off before 200.  I don't remember the exact number.



Ahh okay, but i assume there is a badge upgrade thingy that makes focus spirit stay for a longer time? I mean, the gauge is empty so quick


----------



## Cress

lars708 said:


> Ahh okay, but i assume there is a badge upgrade thingy that makes focus spirit stay for a longer time? I mean, the gauge is empty so quick



Yeah, the Hover Boots badge under the attack badges section makes it last longer. It branches off of the Din's Fire line.


----------



## Flop

God I hope they implement online co-op on the 3DS version.  Or maybe even cross-play with the two versions.


----------



## Jake

00jachna said:


> How good is the DLC for this game (Wii U)
> 
> I played about 5 or so levels but I don't find this game so entertaining yet



I was p hesitant to buy the DLC in the first place, but once I did I was really happy with it. It probably triples the games content for a mere $20. It's great value for what you get, and it's pretty good quality, too.

I mean, yeah, it'd repetitive, but the entire game is repetitive so..


----------



## lars708

The DLC is good but it is more or less extra of the same concept, so if you do not like the game then don't buy it.


----------



## Xerolin

i beat the main story a few months ago  I was hoping it'd be a lot longer though  great story!


----------



## Midoriya

KawaiiLotus said:


> i beat the main story a few months ago  I was hoping it'd be a lot longer though  great story!




Well it is a Legend of Zelda spin-off game, not a Legend of Zelda main game, which is probably why the main story wasn't that long.


----------



## Cress

Finally completed the Master Quest map 100%. Now everything from last year is completed 100%. I don't even want to think about the Terminal Map. >_<


----------



## lars708

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Finally completed the Master Quest map 100%. Now everything from last year is completed 100%. I don't even want to think about the Terminal Map. >_<



I can not even beat the normal adventure map, man i suck.


----------



## Cam1

lars708 said:


> I can not even beat the normal adventure map, man i suck.



Me too, man. Im just trying to get the rest of the characters but nope.


----------



## lars708

Cam said:


> Me too, man. Im just trying to get the rest of the characters but nope.



I succeeded with unlocking them yesterday, i trained Link to level 73 and tried again (i think it was attempt 15 or something), and i finally won!


----------



## Midoriya

I couldn't get the final characters either.....


----------



## Jake

HOLLAH PRAISE MAH JESUS SKULL KID IS PLAYABLE

http://nintendoeverything.com/skull-kid-playable-in-hyrule-warriors-legends-phantom-ganon-is-a-boss/


also phantom ganon is a boss but who cares about that

tTHIS IS WHAT I WANTED IN THE MM DLC BUT WE GOT YOUNG LINK INSTEAD


----------



## Flop

Jake. said:


> HOLLAH PRAISE MAH JESUS SKULL KID IS PLAYABLE
> 
> http://nintendoeverything.com/skull-kid-playable-in-hyrule-warriors-legends-phantom-ganon-is-a-boss/
> 
> 
> also phantom ganon is a boss but who cares about that
> 
> tTHIS IS WHAT I WANTED IN THE MM DLC BUT WE GOT YOUNG LINK INSTEAD


PRAISE HYLIA


----------



## lars708

Jake. said:


> HOLLAH PRAISE MAH JESUS SKULL KID IS PLAYABLE
> 
> http://nintendoeverything.com/skull-kid-playable-in-hyrule-warriors-legends-phantom-ganon-is-a-boss/
> 
> 
> also phantom ganon is a boss but who cares about that
> 
> tTHIS IS WHAT I WANTED IN THE MM DLC BUT WE GOT YOUNG LINK INSTEAD



Cool! I am wondering how we will get him though since he is quite out of place in the Wind Waker era.


----------



## Rasha

screw Phantom Ganon, Puppet derp Ganon is the shiz


----------



## Jake

Ninty EU posted a HQ pic of Skull Kid


----------



## Flop

Jake. said:


> Ninty EU posted a HQ pic of Skull Kid


Not exactly news worthy, lol


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Here's the famitsu scans and an analysis. Can only send the link becaue of mobile
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbiHABWDGRE


----------



## Jake

Flop said:


> Not exactly news worthy, lol



but we hadnt seen a pic until now !!


----------



## bloomwaker

I for one greatly appreciate that image of Skullkid.~

Now that I've finally gotten to play Majora's Mask, I'm really excited for this.


----------



## Rasha

I just learned that all characters from legends on the 3ds will be playable on the wii u version makes me so hyped! but still I have wait for months for the release. le sigh


----------



## Jarrad

omg.. more wind waker rep


earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple earth temple

- - - Post Merge - - -

pls give us medli so i can finally rest in peace


----------



## pokedude729

I really feel like people who got the game on Wii U are really being screwed over with Legends.


----------



## Cress

pokedude729 said:


> I really feel like people who got the game on Wii U are really being screwed over with Legends.



But we get a better looking and more stable game. If the 3DS version can run multiplayer without extreme problems, I'll be surprised. (I'll be surprised if multiplayer is even added.)


----------



## Jake

pokedude729 said:


> I really feel like people who got the game on Wii U are really being screwed over with Legends.



I don't feel screwed over at all. this is like smash, really. The Wii u is far superior than the 3ds, so the Wii u version will always be better. I'd feel screwed over if they released a 3ds version, and then a Wii u version (but even then, it's like a year and a half between release), or if they didn't make the WW stuff available on the Wii u version.


----------



## pokedude729

Jake. said:


> I don't feel screwed over at all. this is like smash, really. The Wii u is far superior than the 3ds, so the Wii u version will always be better. I'd feel screwed over if they released a 3ds version, and then a Wii u version (but even then, it's like a year and a half between release), or if they didn't make the WW stuff available on the Wii u version.



It's just that the only way to get the Wind Waker stuff on Wii U is to transfer them from the 3DS version + the fact that the 3DS already has all the DLC.


----------



## Cress

http://www.famitsu.com/news/201510/16090862.html
There's a survey for which IP should get a Warriors game next. It ends in a few hours, so vote ASAP!


----------



## bloomwaker

PuffleKirby21 said:


> http://www.famitsu.com/news/201510/16090862.html
> There's a survey for which IP should get a Warriors game next. It ends in a few hours, so vote ASAP!



Emblem Warriors please.


----------



## Matt0106

Question: Do the DLCs from the Wii U come with the Legends naturally, or do you still have to buy them on the Legends? If you still have to pay, they better allow you to bring over DLCs from Wii U. I'm not paying another 20 bucks for the whole package.


----------



## Jake

here's the tetra trailer.






honestly the more i look at this, the more i'm surprised this isnt a new 3ds exclusive


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Jake. said:


> here's the tetra trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestly the more i look at this, the more i'm surprised this isnt a new 3ds exclusive



She looks fun to play as, but her special doesn't "wow" me like the other characters.


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm excited to show this to my brother when he finally gets home. That version of the Wind Waker theme is pretty catchy, too.


----------



## lars708

DarkDesertFox said:


> She looks fun to play as, but her special doesn't "wow" me like the other characters.



Exactly lol, i hope the Wind Waker DLC does not require level 200 warriors to play because my highest is Link and 2nd highest is all the way down at level 30. Like how am i ever going to do the Twilight Princess DLC, my warriors are too nooby to defeat those enemies seperate so let alone defeating them consecutively....


----------



## Jake

heres kind of red lions gameplay


----------



## Cress

For the record, I me tioned how funny it would be to have the boat from Wind Waker as a playable character and all he did was slam himself into enemies.
I didn't expect that to actually happen.


----------



## bloomwaker

Nice trailer! 



PuffleKirby21 said:


> For the record, I me tioned how funny it would be to have the boat from Wind Waker as a playable character and all he did was slam himself into enemies.
> I didn't expect that to actually happen.



Haha, well, this is the game where you can smack things with a Chain Chomp.


----------



## pokedude729

I feel like they're really screwing over the Wii U owners with all the exclusives on the 3DS


----------



## Cress

pokedude729 said:


> I feel like they're really screwing over the Wii U owners with all the exclusives on the 3DS



Except that none of it is exclusive?


----------



## pokedude729

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Except that none of it is exclusive?



As far as we know, all the new things, (Wind waker stuff, Skull Kid, Linkle) are all Legends Exclusive, and also the fact that Legends is getting all the DLC characters for free.


----------



## Jake

pokedude729 said:


> As far as we know, all the new things, (Wind waker stuff, Skull Kid, Linkle) are all Legends Exclusive, and also the fact that Legends is getting all the DLC characters for free.



no they have announced the WW stuff will be available in the Wii U version


----------



## Zulehan

I hope to see some of this stuff on the Wii U soon. _Hyrule Warriors_ was my addiction before I got _Splatoon_, and some new content would definitely encourage me to pick it up again sooner.


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm so excited.


----------



## oath2order

Linkle seems dumb tbh


----------



## bloomwaker

Well, that's your opinion. I'm all for a cute girl with dual crossbows kicking the living daylights out of things. <3


----------



## oath2order

dapperlace said:


> Well, that's your opinion. I'm all for a cute girl with *dual crossbows* kicking the living daylights out of things. <3



That's what it is tho.

I think dual crossbows, or dual ranged weapons in general, is dumb.

also she proves Nintendo sucks at naming still lmao


----------



## bloomwaker

In a game where Link can swing a Chain Chomp around or ride a giant spinning top, it doesn't bother me as much as it would in another game. LoZ in general has some pretty quirky things going on, like a dual Hookshot, said spinning top, huge swords, etc.


----------



## oath2order

Meh it's just a personal thing


----------



## lars708

oath2order said:


> That's what it is tho.
> 
> I think dual crossbows, or dual ranged weapons in general, is dumb.
> 
> also she proves Nintendo sucks at naming still lmao



Um keep in mind that Nintendo is not even developing Hyrule Warriors...


----------



## TykiButterfree

Linkle looks fun to play as, but she has a stupid name. I don't want to get the 3ds game if it is just going to have the same story as the wii u game though.


----------



## oath2order

lars708 said:


> Um keep in mind that Nintendo is not even developing Hyrule Warriors...



who the hell are you


----------



## Reindeer

TykiButterfree said:


> Linkle looks fun to play as, but she has a stupid name. I don't want to get the 3ds game if it is just going to have the same story as the wii u game though.


Apart from the two storylines already available on the Wii U, there are additional story missions which make use of the new Wind Waker-inspired maps. Those can be transferred to the Wii U version (along with the new characters) with a download code included with the game.

It's safe to assume that DLC will be made available without buying HWL, at least after a while.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Reindeer said:


> Apart from the two storylines already available on the Wii U, there are additional story missions which make use of the new Wind Waker-inspired maps. Those can be transferred to the Wii U version (along with the new characters) with a download code included with the game.
> 
> It's safe to assume that DLC will be made available without buying HWL, at least after a while.



I'll probably just wait for dlc then. I agree, they probably would release it for wii u after a while.


----------



## Bosca

I only have a 3DS, so I'm happy to get a chance to play it as I really don't want a Wii U. I also love the look of Tetra and Linkle.


----------



## GuerreraD

I couldn't care less about the Wind Waker stuff, because that's a game I didn't enjoy a bit, so... But I really liked Hyrule Warriors, so of course I am very happy knowing that I will be able to play it on my N3ds, specially having Skull Kid and Linkle as playables! 
I would have preffered a Minish Cap theme-set instead WW (Vaati, Ezlo, Roc's Cape, Pegaso Boots, minish, Four Links, bosses...).


----------



## oath2order

GuerreraD said:


> I couldn't care less about the Wind Waker stuff, because that's a game I didn't enjoy a bit, so... But I really liked Hyrule Warriors, so of course I am very happy knowing that I will be able to play it on my N3ds, specially having Skull Kid and Linkle as playables!
> I would have preffered a Minish Cap theme-set instead WW (Vaati, Ezlo, Roc's Cape, Pegaso Boots, minish, Four Links, bosses...).



Same, if it meant us getting actual characters. Linkle is not a character.


----------



## Jake

toon link trailer


----------



## bloomwaker

Aw, he gets dizzy! That's kind of adorable.


----------



## lars708

dapperlace said:


> Aw, he gets dizzy! That's kind of adorable.



I liked that so much from the trailer! They really made sure Toon Link's clumsy personality exists in this game too!
It really reminds me of The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks. He was so silly in that game!


----------



## Bosca

Toon Link is my fave Link. I kind of wanna find my copy of Phantom Hourglass now.


----------



## Cress

Hey, guess what? After someone on reddit translated the new famitsu scans, they found a note saying that only the characters will be able to be transferred over, the new story missions and maps are 3DS exclusive!!!!

***


----------



## Reindeer

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Hey, guess what? After someone on reddit translated the new famitsu scans, they found a note saying that only the characters will be able to be transferred over, the new story missions and map are 3DS exclusive!!!!
> 
> ***


wat

And after I actually got kind of excited to see the WW maps in the Wii U version. Oh well.


----------



## lars708

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Hey, guess what? After someone on reddit translated the new famitsu scans, they found a note saying that only the characters will be able to be transferred over, the new story missions and map are 3DS exclusive!!!!
> 
> ***



That's weird since the Linkle cutscene is definitely Wii U quality, without doubt.


----------



## Cress

lars708 said:


> That's weird since the Linkle cutscene is definitely Wii U quality, without doubt.



Most of the cutscenes they've shown ARE Wii U quality, like the one showing Wind Waker's story missions. Maybe it's planned?


----------



## lars708

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Most of the cutscenes they've shown ARE Wii U quality, like the one showing Wind Waker's story missions. Maybe it's planned?



I think so, it would be extremely odd if Koei Tecmo only made those cinematics for show off. It would only make sense if those were rendered in game!


----------



## Jake

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Hey, guess what? After someone on reddit translated the new famitsu scans, they found a note saying that only the characters will be able to be transferred over, the new story missions and maps are 3DS exclusive!!!!
> 
> ***



good. means the 3ds version is more than just a $40 DLC to add WW content into the Wii U version.


----------



## Cress

Jake. said:


> good. means the 3ds version is more than just a $40 DLC to add WW content into the Wii U version.



But it basically makes the Wii U version irrelevant.


----------



## Reindeer

PuffleKirby21 said:


> But it basically makes the Wii U version irrelevant.


The Wii U version will still be the only one in which you can play as Ganon and the Giant Cucco. And it looks better.


----------



## pokedude729

Jake. said:


> toon link trailer



Dat Molgera Remix tho!


----------



## Cress

Reindeer said:


> The Wii U version will still be the only one in which you can play as Ganon and the Giant Cucco. And it looks better.



Did anyone actually like that mode though? It was cool for 5 minutes before you realized you just pressed a single button to slap enemies with no variety at all for 15 minutes.


----------



## lars708

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Did anyone actually like that mode though? It was cool for 5 minutes before you realized you just pressed a single button to slap enemies with no variety at all for 15 minutes.



That is basically the whole game though...


----------



## bloomwaker

The game definitely has more variety than that lmao. Different combos, different characters, different play styles within even single characters with the different weapons, etc. Sure, you're beating the living daylights out of enemies throughout, but it's still pretty varied as far as how one goes about it.


----------



## lars708

dapperlace said:


> The game definitely has more variety than that lmao. Different combos, different characters, different play styles within even single characters with the different weapons, etc. Sure, you're beating the living daylights out of enemies throughout, but it's still pretty varied as far as how one goes about it.



I know but every character has like 1 or 2 good combos which i end up using all the time. So it isn't THAT varied. 
I am not trying to say that it is a bad game (i enjoy it) or anything by the way but it is pretty much the same thing throughout the whole game.


----------



## Reindeer

lars708 said:


> I know but every character has like 1 or 2 good combos which i end up using all the time. So it isn't THAT varied.


Warriors games are known to be pretty unbalanced, and they don't reward combos like other hack and slash titles (like DMC or Bayonetta) with increased damage. I also use certain combos on characters, simply because I find those to be most effective.

Like you said though, that doesn't take away from the fun factor of HW.


----------



## Matt0106

Hi! I just wanted to know if anyone on this thread knows if the rupee glitch has been patched? I've known about for a while but I never really took interest at the time. Thanks!


----------



## Reindeer

Matt0106 said:


> Hi! I just wanted to know if anyone on this thread knows if the rupee glitch has been patched? I've known about for a while but I never really took interest at the time. Thanks!


It still works. I've never been able to pull it off, so good luck.


----------



## oath2order

If I could pull off the glitch, I'd still be playing tbh


----------



## Matt0106

Okay thank you both!


----------



## Reindeer

Some more shots were shared recently, showing off some shots from Linkle's story, as well as the new characters and Ganondorf's Trident as they look in the Wii U version.

Link(le)

Looks pretty neat, and I wonder if Young Link and Tingle will be in Linkle's story as well.


----------



## lars708

Reindeer said:


> It still works. I've never been able to pull it off, so good luck.



Rupee glitch? Tell me more!


----------



## Matt0106

lars708 said:


> Rupee glitch? Tell me more!



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEzlFeE0t2U

Here you go!


----------



## Matt0106

Matt0106 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEzlFeE0t2U
> 
> Here you go!



@lars708 I can confirm that this works because I was just able to do it with Link's Spinner (Used it all in the training dojo lol) And you can do it with any character, as long as they can hit from far with their weapon! (Example: Link's Regular strong attack for his Spinner, Link's YYX for Hylian Sword and Master Sword, etc.)


----------



## lars708

Matt0106 said:


> @lars708 I can confirm that this works because I was just able to do it with Link's Spinner (Used it all in the training dojo lol) And you can do it with any character, as long as they can hit from far with their weapon! (Example: Link's Regular strong attack for his Spinner, Link's YYX for Hylian Sword and Master Sword, etc.)



Alrighty! Thank you so much!


----------



## Reindeer

Trailer featuring Ganondorf's new Trident weapon.


----------



## Jake

here's the skull kid trailer


----------



## lars708

Ugh Skull Kid, how is he even going to fit into the story? Like i have no idea, it really looks like an afterthought like the baddies that became playable with an update.


----------



## Reindeer

lars708 said:


> Ugh Skull Kid, how is he even going to fit into the story? Like i have no idea, it really looks like an afterthought like the baddies that became playable with an update.


Only thing we know so far is he steals Linkle's compass. Beyond that, no idea.


----------



## lars708

Reindeer said:


> Only thing we know so far is he steals Linkle's compass. Beyond that, no idea.



Oh lol now i'm curious!


----------



## Reindeer

I realize I'm often slow with these things, but upon rewatching the Skull Kid trailer I noticed he uses the TP Skull Kid's trumpet at one point, even summoning one of those wooden creatures. I was hoping they'd reference the TP Skull Kid in HW.


----------



## Matt0106

Omg I've been waiting for a Skull Kid trailer, and man, I must say that I'm definitely not disappointed!


----------



## bloomwaker

I started playing Midna in HW because of her laugh,and then really fell in love with her fighting style. Skull Kid definitely looks like a character I'll be into as well. <3


----------



## lars708

dapperlace said:


> I started playing Midna in HW because of her laugh,and then really fell in love with her fighting style. Skull Kid definitely looks like a character I'll be into as well. <3



I like Midna a lot because her voice actually sounds like Midna, the rest of the characters are just random people who tried but not really succeeded (some are close though).


----------



## GuerreraD

I'm totally in for Skull Kid and Linkle!  Now I think if also begging for Vaati would be already too much for my heart...


----------



## Jake

Linkle trailer


----------



## Stalfos

This looks quite promising. Hopefully it will be able to run on an old 3ds without any serious lag.


----------



## GuerreraD

Stalfos said:


> This looks quite promising. Hopefully it will be able to run on an old 3ds without any serious lag.



They said it will run without problem, only that the 3D will be off due the massive characters on screen.


----------



## Cress

I mean...
The Wii U version lags even in single player.
3DS version will most likely lag.


----------



## GuerreraD

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I mean...
> The Wii U version lags even in single player.
> 3DS version will most likely lag.



Really?  I didn't know that. I've seen a few walkthroughs of this game in Youtube and not a single one of them showed any lag, ever. Are you sure is not a matter of battery of something else?


----------



## Reindeer

GuerreraD said:


> Really?  I didn't know that. I've seen a few walkthroughs of this game in Youtube and not a single one of them showed any lag, ever. Are you sure is not a matter of battery of something else?


It's in stages where there are a ton of enemies on the field, or when skill effects start piling up too much. I wouldn't say it's game-breaking lag, at least not what I've experienced. The 3DS version already has very few enemies on the screen, all models are pretty low poly, and the higher quality effects for special skills have been reduced. There probably will be some lag, but it's not from a lack of trying on their part. Only time will tell, though.


----------



## GuerreraD

Reindeer said:


> It's in stages where there are a ton of enemies on the field, or when skill effects start piling up too much. I wouldn't say it's game-breaking lag, at least not what I've experienced. The 3DS version already has very few enemies on the screen, all models are pretty low poly, and the higher quality effects for special skills have been reduced. There probably will be some lag, but it's not from a lack of trying on their part. Only time will tell, though.



Oh... then ok, let's cross fingers for luck. To me, after I suffered the incredible lag of 7fps playing Twilight Princess in dolphin, nothing can get any worse than that. So even if there is a small lag in HW, I definitely won't be complaining


----------



## lars708

GuerreraD said:


> Oh... then ok, let's cross fingers for luck. To me, after I suffered the incredible lag of 7fps playing Twilight Princess in dolphin, nothing can get any worse than that. So even if there is a small lag in HW, I definitely won't be complaining



I will never be 7fps, there will be lag for sure but they are only some framerate drops, the game stays at the same pace despite that though.


----------



## Jake

no proper details yet but Famitsu has said there is something new in the game called "my fairy system" (apparently helps players) and there will be a great sea map in adventure mode.

http://nintendoeverything.com/hyrul...fairy-system-great-sea-map-in-adventure-mode/

more details should be out tomorrow.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Jake. said:


> Linkle trailer



Hmm... I don't think I'll use her unless she has a secondary weapon that isn't projectile based.


----------



## Reindeer

Zelda Informer has a translation of the My Fairy system detailed in Famitsu. It's basically a waifu that you take care of Tamagotchi-style and she'll help you out in battle.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I want the sprites.


----------



## Reindeer

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I want the sprites.


http://www.spriters-resource.com/wii_u/hyrulewarriors/sheet/68248/

Doesn't have the new sprites from the 3DS version, those will likely be added to the site once the game/DLC is released.


----------



## GuerreraD

Everytime I see Linkle, I like more!  Also nice to know there will be one more fairy to add to the bunch! But Skull Kid... argh, I can't wait to play with him!


----------



## lars708

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I want the sprites.



Would be so cool if Nintendo would make badges for the Badge Arcade with these sprites!


----------



## Jake

Game releases next week for those in the west so I thought I'd bump this thread.

Also, not sure if it was said in the direct, but the DLC for the 3DS version has been announced on the EU website in more detail. First off, there are 3 different packs you can buy, a seasonal pass for just the 3DS, a seasonal pass for just the Wii U, or a pass for both (of course, you can also buy the DLC individually). It's a lengthy article, so I'll post the relevant information, and then link to it below;
http://www.nintendo.co.uk/Games/Nin...ors-Legends-1025970.html#Downloadable_content

*3DS DLC Contents:*
Late spring 2016: Master Wind Waker Pack (DLC Pack 1)
- 16 new My Fairy costume pieces
- The “Master” Wind Waker map for Adventure Mode with one new adventure battle scenario

Summer 2016: Link’s Awakening Pack (DLC Pack 2)
- 16 new My Fairy costume pieces
- A new map for Adventure Mode with two new challenge battle scenarios
- A new playable character
- A new weapon for Linkle

Autumn 2016: Phantom Hourglass & Spirit Tracks Pack (DLC Pack 3)
- 15 new My Fairy costume pieces
- A new map for Adventure Mode with one new adventure battle and two new challenge battle scenarios
- A new playable character
- A new weapon for Toon Link

Winter 2016: A Link Between Worlds Pack (DLC Pack 4)
- 15 new My Fairy Costumes
- A new map for Adventure Mode with one new adventure battle and two new challenge battle scenarios
- Two new playable characters

*Wii U DLC Contents*:*
Summer 2016: Link’s Awakening Pack (DLC Pack 2)
- A new playable character
- A new weapon for Linkle
 [size=-2]- If you have not previously purchased the Legends Character Pack or used the download code provided with Hyrule Warriors: Legends, then you will download a version of Linkle who will only be able to use this new weapon.[/size]

Autumn 2016: Phantom Hourglass & Spirit Tracks Pack (DLC Pack 3)
- A new playable character
- A new weapon for Toon Link
 [size=-2]- If you have not previously purchased the Legends Character Pack or used the download code provided with Hyrule Warriors: Legends, then you will download a version of Toon Link who will only be able to use this new weapon.[/size]

Winter 2016: A Link Between Worlds Pack (DLC Pack 4)
- Two new playable characters

*Master Wind Waker DLC Pack is exclusive to the 3DS version


You can also buy a pack to get all the 3DS characters on the Wii U without having to buy the 3DS version. A very good solution for those who don't want the 3DS version. You literally get the exact same content, minus the WW Adventure Map and the new Linkle SL in Story Mode. Medli is also free to download.


----------



## Reindeer

Commence arguing over who should be the character for the Phantom Hourglass/Spirit Tracks pack: Zelda or Linebeck.
I'm kinda blanking on who or what they could add from Link's Awakening, apart from another Link. Which I hope they don't do.
I'm hoping the Link Between Worlds characters are Hilda and Ravio.


Spoiler:  



I know Ravio would be another Link of sorts, but I feel he'd be different enough from the other 3.


----------



## Ponyu

I don't have the Wii U version yet, but I played the demo of the 3DS one and loved it. Now I wonder which version I should get. I do have a New 3DS, so hopefully no lag problems, but it's the normal version (not XL) and I worry that it will be a pain to play for a few hours with the small screens. On the other hands, the 3DS version feels kind of fresh to me and I feel like I will miss out on new content if I get the Wii U version (although that's probably not true because of the "3DS pack" for the Wii U game that Jake. mentioned, which sounds pretty great?).

Which game would you all prefer?


----------



## Reindeer

The 3DS version will have more content than the Wii U one. All the Adventure Maps that are gonna be released on the 3DS with this DLC won't be coming to the Wii U. The only thing the Wii U version has that the 3DS one doesn't (and won't) have is the Challenge Mode, which also has some DLC additions.

So if you're afraid of missing out on new content, the 3DS one is the way to go. But there's still some content you'll miss out on, regardless of which version you pick.

I don't think the difference in screen size also means a difference in how long a N3DS player can play compared to a N3DSXL player. HW was a game I played in short bursts anyway, so I feel it lends itself well to the 3DS platform.


----------



## Piezahummy

Waiting for legends !


----------



## Ponyu

Thank you for your thoughts, Reindeer!  I feel confident to get Legends now. I don't care too much about the challenge mode and, thinking about it, I think I might tend to play the game in short bursts too. So yay, only a few more days!


----------



## Stalfos

Day one purchase!


----------



## CKACNL

I want it..now!


----------



## bloomwaker

It's so close now! 

I'm really looking forward to playing it. Hyrule Warriors is a blast.


----------



## Venn

Ill be a few days behind since I pre-ordered to ship home from Game Stop.
However, I get a special book or something


----------



## bloomwaker

I pre-ordered mine on location. It forces me to walk before losing my day to gaming, lol.


----------



## Reindeer

Just got the shipping confirmation. I'm excited to start playing tomorrow.


----------



## Stalfos

Only thing I'm a bit worried about is how the game is gonna run on my "old" 3DS. :/


----------



## Reindeer

Stalfos said:


> Only thing I'm a bit worried about is how the game is gonna run on my "old" 3DS. :/


Did you try playing the demo? It gives a pretty good base look at how it runs on your system. I tried it on both my old and new 3DS systems, and the difference is really noticeable.
There's also some videos up comparing the two, like this one.


----------



## Stalfos

Reindeer said:


> Did you try playing the demo? It gives a pretty good base look at how it runs on your system. I tried it on both my old and new 3DS systems, and the difference is really noticeable.
> There's also some videos up comparing the two, like this one.



I did actually, and I found the demo too run quite good. If the rest of the game runs as good as the demo I won't have any issues. But I will probably get the "new" 3DS at some point now that it has SNES on VC.

Only 1 hour+ before I can download it from e-shop! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and thanks for the link, I'll be sure to check it out.


----------



## Stalfos

Holy crap! The game takes up over 16000 blocks! Well, it looks like it won't be a day one purchase after all. :/


----------



## Venn

Thats a lot!
I just got an email confirmation that my game got shipped today!

I just checked, and I have to wait at least a week @_@


----------



## Jake

Some costumes from the Wind Waker DLC



Spoiler


----------



## Reindeer

Darunia in Korok colors doesn't really work. The others look good though, especially Toon Link in the Niko colors.


----------



## JasonBurrows

How do I access purchasing the Season Pass for Hyrule Warriors Legends as I cannot seem to find it on the Nintendo eShop?


----------



## bloomwaker

JasonBurrows said:


> How do I access purchasing the Season Pass for Hyrule Warriors Legends as I cannot seem to find it on the Nintendo eShop?



Some games have you purchase DLC through a menu in the game somewhere. I know Awakening does this, and I had t put my Fates DLC code in through the game itself. Maybe this is one of those? Can't say, I haven't picked up my copy of the game yet, I'm about to head out to do so.


----------



## Reindeer

JasonBurrows said:


> How do I access purchasing the Season Pass for Hyrule Warriors Legends as I cannot seem to find it on the Nintendo eShop?


On the 3DS, open HWL, go to the Extras menu and pick Add-On Content. That connects you to the eShop and brings up the various passes.
There doesn't seem to be a way to purchase these passes through the Wii U eShop yet, at least not in Europe.


----------



## bloomwaker

Holy crap, Linkle is fun to use. 

I haven't entered my code into the WiiU version of the game yet, but I did redeem my free theme. <3
This game is so addicting. ;;


----------



## Reindeer

The broken legs on Midna's wolf are funny as hell.


----------



## bloomwaker

Broken legs?


----------



## Reindeer

dapperlace said:


> Broken legs?


More like unbending I guess. Once you play as Midna, just pay attention to the wolf's legs. They don't move as naturally as they do in the Wii U version, though they do in the victory cutscene. It's probably a way to cut down on memory usage (like grunts being at a lower FPS), but it just ends up looking funny.


----------



## bloomwaker

Midna's one of my favorites, so I'm going to be seeing it quite a bit. I legitimately started playing her for her adorable laughs, so this is just going to add to that. 

I've also been told that if I were a character in the LoZ universe, it would be Midna.


----------



## Jake

dapperlace said:


> Holy crap, Linkle is fun to use.
> 
> I haven't entered my code into the WiiU version of the game yet, but I did redeem my free theme. <3
> This game is so addicting. ;;


I'm liking linkle more than I thought. I also really like skull kid.



Reindeer said:


> More like unbending I guess. Once you play as Midna, just pay attention to the wolf's legs. They don't move as naturally as they do in the Wii U version, though they do in the victory cutscene. It's probably a way to cut down on memory usage (like grunts being at a lower FPS), but it just ends up looking funny.


OMG glad someone else noticed. They also changed a lot of her voice clips when performing combos. Not sure if they did this for other characters but I noticed I first with Midna.


----------



## bloomwaker

Skull Kid has a great laugh, so I'm doomed from the start. It's also been less than a year since I played Majora's Mask for the first time, so Skull Kid gives me emotions.


----------



## Jake

dapperlace said:


> Skull Kid has a great laugh, so I'm doomed from the start. It's also been less than a year since I played Majora's Mask for the first time, so Skull Kid gives me emotions.


I get you, though I don't really care for Majora's Mask, when the MM Wii U DLC dropped I was sure the two new characters would be Skull Kid and Tingle, instead we got Young Link, Tingle, and a Skull Kid costume for Lana... So I'm incredibly happy to see him in the game.

Still not sure about good combos for the new characters, but I found Skull Kids XXY combo is good for clearing out keeps. Combine that with a strength III and darkness skill and he's p good. XXXY seems to be good at getting rid if weak points, but I don't have a strength IV skill for him yet so maybe that'll make it better.
Toon Link is underwhelming, haven't really found anthong good for him yet. Linkle is ok, I think her XXXY and XXXXY combos are decent for chaining. The XXXY (I think) is good for quick health loss too.
Haven't played as the others yet, hoping they're somewhat as good as Skull Kid - from what I've seen tho Kind of Red Lions doesn't look at all that good, so I'm only holding out hope for Tetra to be fun.


----------



## Jake

Nintendo of America ‏@NintendoAmerica 34s34 seconds ago

Just announced! Marin from Link’s Awakening will be available in the 2nd #HyruleWarriorsLegends DLC for #3DS + #WiiU 










Also for those that live for this **** like me, Linkle was meant to have a cross over with Tingle in Legend Mode that was cut from the game


----------



## Reindeer

That's an early reveal, the DLC won't be out until August or something.
She looks amazing though.


----------



## Cress

Quick thoughts on the new characters/weapons
-Linkle is great at literally everything, only thing she's possibly lacking in is good combos or an infinite.
-Toon Link has some great qualities but gets bogged down by low damage and being helpless against giant bosses without a Special Attack.
But then I gave him No Healing and he hits like a truck. That's 1 problem solved.
-Tetra is strange. She bounces back and forth between being really good and really bad. She has great combo starters and can clear out crowds well, but there's not much to combo into after starting a combo, and she can only clear out crowds in a specific shape (if that makes sense?) Damage is just average.
-Daphnes surprised me. Honestly he's as good as Linkle (not sure about better though). 2 great combo starters, and 3 other moves great at clearing crowds and do great damage on their own. Is slow but turns into possibly 1 of the fastest characters with his strong attack, no Hasty Attacks required (but I'm still gonna get HA because I'm like that).
-Barely played Skull Kid and the Trident, focused more on the other 4 (specifically T. Link, got him to level 255 in about 5-6 hours of downloading the characters.) It depends on if Skull Kid has invincibility on his last 2 combos, because those are super slow cinematic attacks. Trident just feels really average with nothing special. :/


----------



## Venn

My game is expecting to be delivered by Wednesday


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

If anyone only has the 3DS version and has the wii u code for NA hmu


----------



## Venn

Just checked my tracking info for my copy and it said the expected delivery date was today -_- (I did not receive anything)
It was checked in my local post office at 10AM EST and apparently it just sat there..
I'll be expecting it tomorrow then...


----------



## lars708

I played the Hyrule Warriors Legends demo on my 3DS XL and god it runs terrible. It felt like 15 fps or so. It did register my inputs well so credits for that but i disliked the 15 fps thing. It runs miles better on the new 3DS i know but i do not want to invest that much money for a few bonus characters.

On a side note, the graphics do not bother me at all, the Wii U version is terrible in that way as well.


----------



## Reindeer

lars708 said:


> I played the Hyrule Warriors Legends demo on my 3DS XL and god it runs terrible. It felt like 15 fps or so. It did register my inputs well so credits for that but i disliked the 15 fps thing. It runs miles better on the new 3DS i know but i do not want to invest that much money for a few bonus characters.
> 
> On a side note, the graphics do not bother me at all, the Wii U version is terrible in that way as well.


There's a lot of shortcuts taken with the graphics to make it run well on the 3DS. The two characters I notice it on most are Fi and Midna, the latter especially. It might be that a few others now also look/move/sound weird, but I haven't unlocked everybody yet, and I don't play as everyone. Whether or not that bothers someone is personal though. I find it kind of cute.

I agree that for people that care about framerate it's a big upgrade. I already had a N3DS myself, but I see a lot of stores selling packs of the Hyrule N3DS XL + HWL over here simply for people that do want the 10 extra FPS.

It's not just investing into a few bonus characters though. I was under this impression as well, and I've been surprised. The game has been completely overhauled. Story missions have a lot of added objectives, some have been changed entirely. There's a teleport function to help you get from one point of the map on the other (though this isn't always available). The very first Adventure map unlocks 5 more characters for 9 total, and only unlocks the base weapons, with level 2, 3 and Star being unlocked on other maps. Because the level cap is now at 99 again, all the Wii U DLC maps have also been completely rebalanced.

I'm not trying to sell the game to you, nor claim that HWL should be considered a "definitive" edition. I know it won't happen, but I'd love to see all this 3DS content being released for the Wii U version. However I can't deny how much work they actually put into this, into what most people consider "just a port". It's impressive.


----------



## lars708

Reindeer said:


> There's a lot of shortcuts taken with the graphics to make it run well on the 3DS. The two characters I notice it on most are Fi and Midna, the latter especially. It might be that a few others now also look/move/sound weird, but I haven't unlocked everybody yet, and I don't play as everyone. Whether or not that bothers someone is personal though. I find it kind of cute.
> 
> I agree that for people that care about framerate it's a big upgrade. I already had a N3DS myself, but I see a lot of stores selling packs of the Hyrule N3DS XL + HWL over here simply for people that do want the 10 extra FPS.
> 
> It's not just investing into a few bonus characters though. I was under this impression as well, and I've been surprised. The game has been completely overhauled. Story missions have a lot of added objectives, some have been changed entirely. There's a teleport function to help you get from one point of the map on the other (though this isn't always available). The very first Adventure map unlocks 5 more characters for 9 total, and only unlocks the base weapons, with level 2, 3 and Star being unlocked on other maps. Because the level cap is now at 99 again, all the Wii U DLC maps have also been completely rebalanced.
> 
> I'm not trying to sell the game to you, nor claim that HWL should be considered a "definitive" edition. I know it won't happen, but I'd love to see all this 3DS content being released for the Wii U version. However I can't deny how much work they actually put into this, into what most people consider "just a port". It's impressive.



Oh i didn't know that, but it's still not worth the 220 euros honestly 
I'd rather buy completely different games with that amount of money than something that i already have (sort of have, but you know what i mean).


----------



## Rasha

the worst thing about this low rated game is that I'm forced to spend 40 usd just to get the characters codes for the wii u. sigh


----------



## lars708

Bahamut said:


> the worst thing about this low rated game is that I'm forced to spend 40 usd just to get the characters codes for the wii u. sigh



Sell ur d x3 amoobi then you will get dem monies for Hyrule Warriors Legends


----------



## Reindeer

Bahamut said:


> the worst thing about this low rated game is that I'm forced to spend 40 usd just to get the characters codes for the wii u. sigh


HWL is rated about the same as the HW.
No need to pay 40 bucks. There's plenty of people on the internet giving out the codes that came with their games, so you could search for one that hasn't been used yet. Aside from that, the Legends Character Pack will most definitely release as a standalone later on.


----------



## Rasha

lars708 said:


> Sell ur d x3 amoobi then you will get dem monies for Hyrule Warriors Legends



oh my god why haven't I thought of this!!!


----------



## lars708

ObeseMudkipz said:


> If anyone only has the 3DS version and has the wii u code for NA hmu



They will hmu first fyi m8


----------



## Rasha

Reindeer said:


> HWL is rated about the same as the HW.
> No need to pay 40 bucks. There's plenty of people on the internet giving out the codes that came with their games, so you could search for one that hasn't been used yet. Aside from that, the Legends Character Pack will most definitely release as a standalone later on.



part of me keeps telling me that these characters will be sold alone on wii u eshop...

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> They will hmu first fyi m8



you're just taunting me because you were right about the codes, ugh! :'(


----------



## lars708

Bahamut said:


> part of me keeps telling me that these characters will be sold alone on wii u eshop...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> you're just taunting me because you were right about the codes, ugh! :'(



I wasn't taunting you actually but now that you mention it, why not 

Jk ily


----------



## Rasha

lars708 said:


> I wasn't taunting you actually but now that you mention it, why not
> 
> Jk ily



I was actually really planning on buying the game for the codes but now guess ninty won't take my money this time..


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

lars708 said:


> They will hmu first fyi m8


Iirc you live in EU? We won't have to worry cuz I live in NA


----------



## Venn

So I finally got my Hyrule Warriors Legends game today and played around for a bit. 
I've gotten up to the point where I unlocked Linkle and Lana. I'm still trying to figure out everyone but I would like to some tips on what to do. 

I can do most missions, but I seem to be having a hard time finding that tarantula-looking thing and controlling the map where there many missions going on at once. 

Also, any tips on whatever else, like weapon enhancing or fusing. Basically Tips on ANYTHING would greatly help!


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm assuming you mean the Skulltulas? 






You can listen for them. They're relatively loud compared to the rest of the audio, if you're in the right area when the web shows up. If it's really loud and you don't see it, it may be on the other side of a wall, or under a rock that you need to bomb before you attack it. 

To control the map, you can switch between characters (when the mission allows it), as well as use the Start menu to command characters to stay in certain places, go after certain enemies, stay with a certain other character, etc. You can tap their face, tap a place on the map, and if there are mobs/objectives there, you can select one from the list and the character will focus on that. 

For solo maps, I tend to slowly take over these, unless there's a very urgent objective to take care of. The most pressing ones tend to be going after stronger monsters that can go after and mess up your keeps. Take over as much as you can while activating the Owl statues whenever you can. If you feel like getting the hidden chests, the Skulltula, and the objectives all at once are a bit much, focus on the main mission first, and familiarize yourself with both the map and the objective, then go back to find everything you need that you didn't find on the first run. 

If you're having trouble because you need a certain character to find a certain chest or do a certain mission, you can give up Rupees to level characters up, with the level limit being whoever is currently your highest character. 

I also recommend checking the Badges for each character often, since you unlock new combos that way, and stuff that makes it easier to clear objectives, such as depleting the weakness gauge faster, taking over a keep more quickly, getting better potions, etc.


----------



## lars708

dapperlace said:


> I'm assuming you mean the Skulltulas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can listen for them. They're relatively loud compared to the rest of the audio, if you're in the right area when the web shows up. If it's really loud and you don't see it, it may be on the other side of a wall, or under a rock that you need to bomb before you attack it.
> 
> To control the map, you can switch between characters (when the mission allows it), as well as use the Start menu to command characters to stay in certain places, go after certain enemies, stay with a certain other character, etc. You can tap their face, tap a place on the map, and if there are mobs/objectives there, you can select one from the list and the character will focus on that.
> 
> For solo maps, I tend to slowly take over these, unless there's a very urgent objective to take care of. The most pressing ones tend to be going after stronger monsters that can go after and mess up your keeps. Take over as much as you can while activating the Owl statues whenever you can. If you feel like getting the hidden chests, the Skulltula, and the objectives all at once are a bit much, focus on the main mission first, and familiarize yourself with both the map and the objective, then go back to find everything you need that you didn't find on the first run.
> 
> If you're having trouble because you need a certain character to find a certain chest or do a certain mission, you can give up Rupees to level characters up, with the level limit being whoever is currently your highest character.
> 
> I also recommend checking the Badges for each character often, since you unlock new combos that way, and stuff that makes it easier to clear objectives, such as depleting the weakness gauge faster, taking over a keep more quickly, getting better potions, etc.



Idk if this is on the 3DS game as well but on the Wii U game there is a skulltula that you can only get with the hookshot but you need to replay the level later on to get it since you do not have to hookshot at that point of the game yet  

Took me ages to figure out lmao


----------



## Reindeer

lars708 said:


> Idk if this is on the 3DS game as well but on the Wii U game there is a skulltula that you can only get with the hookshot but you need to replay the level later on to get it since you do not have to hookshot at that point of the game yet
> 
> Took me ages to figure out lmao


You only can't access it if you play the story in a certain order. The Skulltula you mention is in the OOT line of the story, so it's impossible to get if you play that first. Play both TP stages first, then OOT, and there's no reason to replay later.

I assume that some new Skulltulas are locked behind what you use the new Hammer sub-weapon on, at least on the Great Sea map.


----------



## lars708

Reindeer said:


> You only can't access it if you play the story in a certain order. The Skulltula you mention is in the OOT line of the story, so it's impossible to get if you play that first. Play both TP stages first, then OOT, and there's no reason to replay later.
> 
> I assume that some new Skulltulas are locked behind what you use the new Hammer sub-weapon on, at least on the Great Sea map.



Oh oops...  Didn't think about that


----------



## Venn

Oh, the Wii U graphics are amazing..

Well yes, the Skulltulas, I completely forgot what they were called 
I guess I had a hard time playing them because I didn't have my sound on and I didn't realize you could command them to do missions and stuff. I always saw the list, but just assumed it was like "Go here because missions here" not to actually have them fight while on another character.

And lastly, what's TP and OOT?
Sigh, I'm such a newbie to this Zelda World


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Venice said:


> And lastly, what's TP and OOT?
> Sigh, I'm such a newbie to this Zelda World



Twilight Princess and Ocarina of Time. IIRC the TP line (one with Lana) is on the top and OOT (one with Sheik and Impa) is the one in the middle


----------



## lars708

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Twilight Princess and Ocarina of Time. IIRC the TP line (one with Lana) is on the top and OOT (one with Sheik and Impa) is the one in the middle



You are still heree


----------



## Reindeer

Venice said:


> And lastly, what's TP and OOT?
> Sigh, I'm such a newbie to this Zelda World





ObeseMudkipz said:


> Twilight Princess and Ocarina of Time. IIRC the TP line (one with Lana) is on the top and OOT (one with Sheik and Impa) is the one in the middle


Other way around but yeah, there you go. Hope that wasn't a spoiler though.

As for commanding characters, it weirded me out at first as well, but once I got to the first time it made me team up against a giant boss (Manhandla), it clicked. It's a really awesome feature.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

It's sad I made it all the way through Hyrule Warriors U without ever knowing you could control what the others do or even that you could switch. Legends taught me that and it made me feel dumb.


----------



## lars708

Tom said:


> It's sad I made it all the way through Hyrule Warriors U without ever knowing you could control what the others do or even that you could switch. Legends taught me that and it made me feel dumb.



What... YOU CAN DO THAT?!!!

Oml that would have made the death mountain mission much more bearable whoa... 
My whole life is a lie


----------



## Reindeer

lars708 said:


> What... YOU CAN DO THAT?!!!
> 
> Oml that would have made the death mountain mission much more bearable whoa...
> My whole life is a lie


You fell for it.
rip mayne


----------



## bloomwaker

lars708 said:


> What... YOU CAN DO THAT?!!!
> 
> Oml that would have made the death mountain mission much more bearable whoa...
> My whole life is a lie



Pretty sure those features were new to Legends.


----------



## lars708

dapperlace said:


> Pretty sure those features were new to Legends.



Ah shoot... That totally sucks...


----------



## Venn

I've been replying the first few maps and I have been getting better at it with the commanding and everything. All the tips have helped! Now I have like 50,000 rupees and a lot of weapons that I found that I don't know what to do with :/ 

Any tips of fusion or stuff?


----------



## Reindeer

At first I like to have Element+, or a booster for the combo I prefer on the character. For example, with Midna it would be C3, or YYX (using Warriors controls), so I'd put Strong Attack III+ on it.

Later on, you can start toying with different skills. I haven't gotten to the point of reaching max level, so I'd often have stuff like EXP+, combo and element boosters, as well as skills like Slots+/Stars+ for better weapon drops, and Materials+ for item drops from enemies to upgrade characters.

Never really looked up a weapon building guide or anything, I just went with what I preferred, so my advice might be a bit shoddy. Perhaps one of the more eager players in this thread has better advice to give.


----------



## Venn

I've been doing weapons that had boosts and stars while doing maps.


----------



## Jake

Reindeer said:


> At first I like to have Element+, or a booster for the combo I prefer on the character. For example, with Midna it would be C3, or YYX (using Warriors controls), so I'd put Strong Attack III+ on it.
> 
> Later on, you can start toying with different skills. I haven't gotten to the point of reaching max level, so I'd often have stuff like EXP+, combo and element boosters, as well as skills like Slots+/Stars+ for better weapon drops, and Materials+ for item drops from enemies to upgrade characters.
> 
> Never really looked up a weapon building guide or anything, I just went with what I preferred, so my advice might be a bit shoddy. Perhaps one of the more eager players in this thread has better advice to give.



Yeah, I pretty much agree with this. I always put Element+ and Material+ on my weapons, simply because the extra damage helps out, and extra materials never go astray (especially Gold and Silver ones). Exp+ is also a nice one too, I used it a lot in the Wii U version, but since the 3DS version is a lot more balanced I find it unnecessary, but if you want it you can totally use it, it does help out a fair chunk.

Other than that, it just comes down to which combos you want to use. Like Reindeer, I've never looked at weapon building guides (I looked at one on Reddit over a year ago, but I never got to use it), so basically the rest of what I'm going to say is totally opinionated and could be totally wrong, but for the most part, seems to work for me (that said, I've not actually tested out every single combo, so there could be some better ones).



Spoiler: oops long post



As Reindeer said, Midna's YYX combo is strong add a Darkness+ and Combo III skill to her weapon, and it's great. I'd probably go as far to say this is one of the strongest combos in the game (along side Link, which I'll get to in a minute). Even though I said I've never really looked into weapon guides, this I can say for sure is a top tier attack (or whatever we want to call it). The only way to make it better would be adding unlockable KO skills to the weapon, but I've never really looked into those so I have no idea what to add.
Next is Link - his Master Sword is a great weapon, and I find the XXY and XXXY (then mash X/Y for more combos) to be really strong. Problem is that the Master Sword only comes by itself, and you can't get multiple of them, and having only two skill slots, both of which are locked, it can get annoying (but like I said before, since the 3DS version is a lot more balanced than the Wii U version, this isn't really an issue anymore). So you don't need to worry about adding skills on here, you just need to use the XXY and XXXY combos for the best outcome. To unlock the skills tho, you need to unlock every weapon in the game, and then KO 10,000 and 25,000 enemies to unlock the skills. Not sure what the 10,000 skill is since it wasn't in the Wii U version, but the 25,000 is Evils Bane (or something similar) and adds, I think, an additional 200 power to the weapon, which is really good. Like I said, only issue is going through all the drama to unlock it. It's a good weapon early on, but as you unlock 2 and 3 star weapons, you're probably best off using the 3* Knight's Sword with 420 power, Light+ and Strength III/IV skills until you've unlocked the Master Sword's true power.
So those two are what I would say are the best in the game (could be wrong, but it doesn't seem like anything tops those two), as the the rest of what I'm going to write, it's totally opinionated and I could be wrong, so you might be able to find some better combos, so you just gotta test it out! I'm also not going to list all the characters, only the ones that I feel I'm able tell you about how they work.

*Ruto/Agitha -* Strongly dislike these characters, I find them really bad so I avoid using them where possible. So literally no idea on what to use to make them good (other than Element+, ofc). I think from the Wii U version, Ruto's tidal wave combo was good (which I _think_ is YYYYX or YYYYYX), her full YYYYYY combo through to the end was also decent (I think it was good at knocking out the weakness point of King Dodongo). But other than that, literally no clue. Agitha I find her YYX and YYYX combos to be her best.
*Wizzro -* Darkness+ and XXXY (Strength IV) for clearing out keeps, then YYYYX (Strength V) for diminishing the weak point.
*Volga -* Fire+, and I've also found YYX (Strength III) and YYYX (Strength IV) work well, but I've not used him that much.
*Cia -* Like Volga, I've not used her a lot, so I'm not too sure on her combos, and I only really use her early combos. So Darkness+ and YX (Strength II) are what I use, but I know some of her end combos are pretty good, but I don't know them off the top of my head.
*Zelda -* Rapier weapon only for this one, I don't really like the Baton that much, and I've only used the Dominion Rod like three times LOL. But for the Rapier, Light+ and then YYYXXX (Strength IV) and YYYYX (Strength V). Make sure you always have the weapon in it's charged up state (either by pressing X, or completing a YYYYYY combo, otherwise I find her attacks useless).
*Sheik -* She's kind of a mixed bag. Has control over all elements, I find her fire attack to be good (YYX/Strength III), but her dark and light attacks seem to be decent, too (unsure of the combos, sorry). I also find her Strong Attack/X to be best when you either have the fire, dark, or light element ready for use. Kinda depends which Element+ you want to use on her since she can use all of them, but I'd go with either Dark or Light. I also find her X lightning attack (ie; YYYX, then pressing X with lightning charged) to be good for the "all attacks are devastating" missions since it gives her an electric field around her and you can just run around killing enemies until it ends, then simply repeat.
*Linkle -* Fire+ and YYYYYX (Strength VI) seem to work best for her (at least, I think it's that one?). YYYX (Strength IV) is nice too, but I don't use her a lot so I'm not too sure about her.
*Ganondorf -* Darkness+, then YYYYYX (Strength VI) are probably his best. He's a pretty good character, and most likely has a better combo (his YYYYX/Strength V is good too), but this is the one I've found works best.
*Fi -* Light+ and XXXXY (Strength V) seem to be her best. That said, she's not that great of a character IMO, so I wouldn't recommend using her a lot, but if you have to, this is my go to.
*Skull Kid -* This one's only for clearing out keeps, not actually anything else. I find using Darkness+ and then YYX (Strength III) are good at clearing out keeps/hoards of enemies. Maybe it I play him more I'll find a better combo, but this is all I see him for right now.



Basically, use an Element+, Materials+, EXP+, and then a combo skill of what you think is the best combo on your weapon and you'll be fine. Unrelated to weapons, but it's also a good idea to keep all characters roughly around the same level, and make sure you regularly go back to the Bazaar to upgrade characters ASAP.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Oh incase people didn't know and they probably do for the missions that kill you with 1 hit and you need to take out x commanders use Zeldas X move for the baton. You can control it really far and it lasts long enough to take out all the commanders in the sections they're put on for the map


----------



## Cress

Reindeer said:


> At first I like to have Element+, or a booster for the combo I prefer on the character. For example, with Midna it would be C3, or YYX (using Warriors controls), so I'd put Strong Attack III+ on it.
> 
> Later on, you can start toying with different skills. I haven't gotten to the point of reaching max level, so I'd often have stuff like EXP+, combo and element boosters, as well as skills like Slots+/Stars+ for better weapon drops, and Materials+ for item drops from enemies to upgrade characters.
> 
> Never really looked up a weapon building guide or anything, I just went with what I preferred, so my advice might be a bit shoddy. Perhaps one of the more eager players in this thread has better advice to give.


I'll give a quick rundown on skills.



Spoiler: Yay wall of text



When you first start out, the only thing that really matters between weapons is level. Higher level weapons are flat-out better than lower leveled ones in every way. So when you unlock a new level of weapon, put your favorite skills onto the new one (you always get a 0 star version of the weapon with the minimum number of skill slots when you unlock a new weapon level, and it doesn't have any skills on it so you don't have to worry about skill removal which is hideously overpriced even late game.) As for the skills you should put on it:

*-EXP+:* You're beginning the game, nobody should be maxed out. EXP+ helps so much and should be on everything you use until that character reaches max level.
*-Materials+:* Badges make a huge difference, but you need materials to make them (you also need materials to make potions but those aren't as important. They never are important tbh). 1 thing to note is that *Materials+ cancels out with the effects of Stars+ and Slots+.* So if you have Materials+ and Slots+ on a weapon, you don't get the benefit of either skill. (You don't need Stars+ and Slots+ to cancel out Materials+. Stars+ and Slots+ do however work with each other but are more useful later for when you actually need better weapons.)
*-Rupees+:* You need money. It doesn't matter what point of the game you are at, you need money. I honestly have Rupees+ on all of my weapons even over 500 hours into the game, it's THAT important.

Nothing else beyond that really matters early on, but Strength skills for your favorite moves should be priority after the above 3 skills. You mentioned the Element+ skills which are... okay. Darkness+ and maybe Light+ and Water+ are the only ones you should use. Fire+ is pretty useless and Lightning+ actually ruins combos on most weapons so that should be avoided.

There's also locked skills which are more of a hassle early on. I'll give a quick summary of what can be behind each lock:

*-1,000 KOs:* Can increase item efficiency and other small effects such as filling the special gauge quicker. You should ignore these because these skills are completely worthless.
*-2,000 KOs:* Increases damage against certain enemies. Most are way too situational, but the 2 best ones are VS Dragon and VS Undead as they both cover a large range of enemies that are also some of the most annoying enemies. (Lizalfos, Dinofos, both Aeroflos, Volga, King Dodongo, and Argorok for VS Dragon, both Poes, both Gibdos, Darknuts, Stalmasters, and Wizzro for VS Undead.)
*-3,000 KOs:* These are a huge pain early on and should be avoided like plague. They offer neat bonuses (most of them increase damage by a significant amount) but also give a hindrance that usually hurts more than help early on. Want to do more damage? Well you can only heal 1/4 of a heart at a time (even when you drink a potion or level up!) or you lose your ability to shield. Want to not be able to be launched? How about being able to automatically recover health? Well you're going to take double damage for that.
*-4,000 KOs:* THESE you should get. Their bonuses are better than the 3,000 KO skills AND don't have any negative side effects! The best one agreed on by all is Hasty Attacks. This skill lets you attack faster. Basically it should be used on almost every weapon with a few exceptions (Young Link because he's in Focus Spirit a lot and HA doesn't increase your speed in Focus Spirit, and I'd also vouch for the Horse because it already attacks fast and HA may make it uncontrollably fast.)
*-25,000 KOs:* This can only be 1 skill. And no matter what point of the game you're at, you should let out a sigh every time you see this. Not only does it take way too long to unlock (and remember, you can't remove locked skills until you've unlocked them), but the bonus barely does anything. It brings up that weapon strength (assuming with 0 stars), to 300. This is nice on lower leveled weapons, but on level 3 weapons, they have a base damage of 280, so only 20 extra points of damage is hardly worth it. On a 5 star level 3 weapon, it gives it... 30 extra points of damage (420 --> 450). You also need to unlock the 25,000 KO skill on the Master Sword first before you can unlock this skill on other weapons (but the M. Sword has its own special version of the skill that is actually helpful, 200 extra points of damage!) so it'll be a LONG while before you can even use this, and it's honestly terrible.

Another thing to note is that you can only have 1 locked skill from every tier (besides the 4,000 KO tier, you can have 2 of those skills which is good since those are the best ones!). So late game weapons usually have 1 2,000 skill (VS Dragon), 1 3,000 skill (No Healing), and 2 4,000 skills (Hasty Attacks and Finishing Blow+, but Special Attack+ is better on some weapons). The 1,000 KO and 25,000 KO skills should just be ignored. :/

So an early game weapon should look like this (using Lana's Book as an example):
-EXP+
-Materials+
-Rupees+
-Strong Attack+
-Strength IV
-Whatever else you want

And a late game version of that weapon should look like...
-Hasty Attacks
-Finishing Blow+
-No Healing
-VS Dragon
-Strong Attack+
-Strength II
-Strength III
-Strength IV

Also I know this is advertising and TBT doesn't like this but it's related to the topic so I'll post it anyways (I asked Justin a few days ago but hasn't responded. If he says no, I'll edit this part out.) I've been making guides for this game for a few months now so you can see specific skill sets for weapons here.



- - - Post Merge - - -

Jake ninja'd me 40 minutes ago did it seriously take me that long to type this

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually nevermind he said some different stuff so it wasn't a waste of time.


Spoiler: About the element skills



Another rule about these skills is that their effect will only help when using a move with that effect. So in the case of Sheik that can use very element, Darkness will only be applied with her C5, therefore Darkness+ will only be applied when she uses her C5 (it may affect the Nocturne of Shadow, but that usually drags a few enemies in so Darkness won't be applied anyways.) Basically is a weapon has multiple elements (So Link's Great Fairy, Sheik, Agitha, and Twili Midna), you should NEVER use any Element+ skills since it won't always activate. ESPECIALLY in the case of Agitha because they messed up her elements so the Element+ skills do absolutely nothing for her.
Volga is possibly the best character (definitely top 3) and all of his moves have a use. So having every Strength skill would be much better than using Fire+. You should never use Fire+. The benefit barely helps. Same with Linkle. The rest I can agree with.
But Midna is no way best character lmao. Twili Midna blows her out of the water and she still has flaws. Midna is like mid to low. Top 10 would probably be something like Link | Mater Sword, Volga, Young Link, Ganondorf | Great Swords, Twili Midna, Ghirahim, Link | Spinner, Sheik, Cia, and Lana | Book (not judging the Legends characters since they're pretty new but Linkle, Skull Kid, Toon Link, and Daphnes for sure beat out Midna).


----------



## Reindeer

Thanks for the additions, Jake. and Kirby. I actually didn't know Materials+ and Slots+/Stars+ cancel each other out, I'll have to edit some weapons on the Wii U version next time I play.

Just used Midna as an example, since I like using her for her attacks rather than pure attack power. Twili Midna is tons more powerful, but since she had no unlocks on the Wii U I'd only be playing her for fun (still my second highest level character though). Linkle is blowing both out of the water, she's fantastic.

Not sure about a tier list though. There's some characters I just don't seem to grasp, like how I once saw people in this thread couldn't grasp Zant. I think Zant is great, I'm better at using him than I am at using Volga for example. It just feels like a tier list would come down to personal skill and preference.


----------



## Cress

Really, you can A rank any mission with any character and weapon combination, there isn't anyone that is completely garbage and is impossible to do well with. But even then, some characters are obviously better than others. But this is less of a problem in Legends since you can switch characters since everyone and every weapon excels in at least 1 area. Fi is agreed to be one of the worst characters, but she can clear out crowds well, so in Legends, pairing her up with someone who can do well at 1v1 and another character who can take care of giant bosses would make her seem really good. In the Wii U version you have to do everything with a single character, but every character does have tools for every scenario. Back to Fi, her C2 and C5 can juggle people well in 1v1, but they can fall out of the move, and Fi is the weakest character in the game (tied with Ruto), so she won't be doing much damage anyways. Meanwhile Volga can just run up and "C2 C2 C2 C2 C2 C2 C2 C2 C2 C2 yay I won" until the other character dies.

People thought Zant was the worst character when the game first came out, but people are turning around now and find him really good. On the other hand, they also said Sheik was the best character, but not so much now. But Zant is way more complicated to use than Volga so props to you.


----------



## Venn

Blah, I'm having a little trouble with Valley of Seers. I keep being defeated 
First Impa kept fleeing and once I finally realized what to do with her, bases kept being defeated..

Ill figure it out and do another attempt later tonight.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Blah, I'm having a little trouble with Valley of Seers. I keep being defeated 
First Impa kept fleeing and once I finally realized what to do with her, bases kept being defeated..

Ill figure it out and do another attempt later tonight.


----------



## Reindeer

Is it before or after the split? Valley of Seers is the name of the map, not the chapter

But just keep at it and try to complete the most important missions. Level a bit through Adventure Mode if you have to.

_______________

Does Wizzro suck more in Legends or is it just me? The guy wasn't too great on the Wii U, but it just seems like a lot of his range was taken away from him, so he's hitting fewer enemies.


----------



## Venn

I never really done Adventure Mode yet, so I'm unsure of what to do for that.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Venice said:


> I never really done Adventure Mode yet, so I'm unsure of what to do for that.



Just go for the characters then weapons. You should also use the compass a lot if you are lazy to search up guides for where the hidden spot is.

After seeing this thread become active I decided to play the Wii U version again. Still need Rutos weapons but I don't want to play as her ;-;


----------



## Venn

Woo! Finally completed "The Sorceress of the Valley" with no trouble. It was much easier than before that now I am not even sure why it was so hard before. I just need to go back and find the chests and skulltulas. But for now, I'm gonna do some of the solo ones.

And to Reindeer's question, that was before the split.


----------



## NerdHouse

Is the Max Rupee Glitch from the Wii U version present in Legends?


----------



## Reindeer

Chroma Red said:


> Is the Max Rupee Glitch from the Wii U version present in Legends?


Nope.


----------



## Venn

Chroma Red said:


> Is the Max Rupee Glitch from the Wii U version present in Legends?



Never Heard of It


----------



## NerdHouse

Venice said:


> Never Heard of It


----------



## Jake

Here's the gameplay trailer for Medli. Not sure if this was already in the direct when she was revealed, so sorry if it was !! But I'll post it anyway. It starts at 22:25






Also if there's anyone like me who lives for BTS and concept art, there's a lot of it in the video.


----------



## Reindeer

Nope, that's the first footage of her.
She reminds me a lot of Zelda with the Baton, I hope she'll be a bit more powerful though.


----------



## NerdHouse

Medli looks like a lot of fun!

That third question in the Q&A was the right question to ask!


----------



## pokedude729

Reindeer said:


> Nope, that's the first footage of her.
> She reminds me a lot of Zelda with the Baton, I hope she'll be a bit more powerful though.



It would make sense, considering that both are from Wind Waker.


----------



## Reindeer

pokedude729 said:


> It would make sense, considering that both are from Wind Waker.


There's no wind abilities on Toon Link, Tetra, or Daphnes though. But my point was that some of the attacks in Medli's combos look like they were lifted straight from the Zelda Baton moveset, like how Helmaroc uses Manhandla and Argorok attacks.


----------



## Reindeer

Just cleared the final Legend Mode level (finally). I've seen a lot of people saying it's difficult, but it wasn't any worse than Liberation of the Triforce. The setup of it was interesting, though. I also enjoyed the design of the two Wind Waker stages, they were pretty different from previous stages.



Spoiler: Actual spoilers



I think the extended ending is kinda weird. It's cool that Cia and Lana team up and fight against Phantom Ganon together, but at the end they just walk off after (once again) wishing away the dimensional rift with the Triforce. The story focuses more on the relationship between those two, so Tetra and Daphnes feel like they were an afterthought. Toon Link isn't mentioned once.
I wouldn't say this added story is disappointing per se, just kind of underwhelming, as it's very much the same as the first ending.



Anyway, time to start the collectathon.


----------



## Venn

I just had to play as Midna and I did not like using her. It just seems like her attacks were not attacking as much as they should have been.


----------



## Reindeer

I'm nearly done with the Great Sea map. It's a pretty great one, I had fun with it. At first it confused me because there were no item cards to use, but once they started unlocking I powered through... until I got to the left part. Now I just need to beat the stage that gives Volga's Level 2, because that stage has the only Hookshot card which I need to climb the Tower of the Gods.

I also like that even if you haven't unlocked a Level 1 weapon you can unlock the Level 2 (not possible in the Wii U version). The Great Sea map seems to have easier stages than the first, so unlocking a Level 2 is sometimes (somehow) easier for me than the Level 1.


----------



## Cress

Reindeer said:


> I also like that even if you haven't unlocked a Level 1 weapon you can unlock the Level 2 (not possible in the Wii U version).



It was possible, I did it myself.


----------



## Reindeer

PuffleKirby21 said:


> It was possible, I did it myself.


Which weapon? As far as I can remember, the stages were weapon-locked, so you had to unlock the Level 1 weapon in order to get the Level 2/3.


----------



## Cress

Reindeer said:


> Which weapon? As far as I can remember, the stages were weapon-locked, so you had to unlock the Level 1 weapon in order to get the Level 2/3.



Just the level 3 was weapon-locked, 2 was just character locked.
That means you could also get the level 3 before the level 2 as long as you have the level 1.


----------



## Reindeer

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Just the level 3 was weapon-locked, 2 was just character locked.
> That means you could also get the level 3 before the level 2 as long as you have the level 1.


Just checked and you're right. I just misremembered.
I dread the Level 3/+ stages then. I was hoping those wouldn't have the weapon requirement.


----------



## Jake

Nintendo of Europe just announced the Master Wind Waker DLC Pack will release May 19th.


----------



## pokedude729

I just unlocked "Attend the Festival of Cuccos" 
That sounds like _So much fun._


----------



## Reindeer

- - - Post Merge - - -



pokedude729 said:


> I just unlocked "Attend the Festival of Cuccos"
> That sounds like _So much fun._


I had a lot of trouble with it on the Wii U version for some reason. Not so much on the 3DS version, because the difficulty of it has been scaled down. I'd also ignore most of the Cucco events, it's easy to clear the stage with an A rank without bothering to fight those guys.


----------



## Reindeer

To celebrate the release of the first DLC pack today, there's a SpotPass gift of 500k Rupees, 10 Delicious Weird Eggs and 10 Delicious Odd Mushrooms.
DLC is not out yet though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

To celebrate the release of the first DLC pack today, there's a SpotPass gift of 500k Rupees, 10 Delicious Weird Eggs and 10 Delicious Odd Mushrooms.
DLC is not out yet though.


----------



## Reindeer

New distribution for Legends players. It includes the level 6 Water-element Fairy Lazuli, 500k Rupees, 5 Delicious Weird Eggs, 5 Delicious Lon Lon Milks, 5 Delicious Odd Mushrooms, 5 Delicious Deku Nuts and 5 Delicious Magic Beans.


So how far are you guys into the game? I've cleared the Adventure, Great Sea and Master Wind Waker maps for the most part, and the Master Quest map about halfway. I still need a bunch of level 3 weapons for various characters, but I'm making slow progress.

- - - Post Merge - - -

New distribution for Legends players. It includes the level 6 Water-element Fairy Lazuli, 500k Rupees, 5 Delicious Weird Eggs, 5 Delicious Lon Lon Milks, 5 Delicious Odd Mushrooms, 5 Delicious Deku Nuts and 5 Delicious Magic Beans.


So how far are you guys into the game? I've cleared the Adventure, Great Sea and Master Wind Waker maps for the most part, and the Master Quest map about halfway. I still need a bunch of level 3 weapons for various characters, but I'm making slow progress.


----------



## Jake

Yay new distribution. I don't really need any of it but it's cool regardless.
As for progress, I've unlocked everyone's level 3 weapons (dominion rod and spinner took me forever - because im dumb and it took me way too long to realize KO's didn't matter LOL), and the only level 4 weapon I've got are the gauntlets. I've completed the first adventure map, and am nearly done with the wind waker one - then I can start to complete the rest, I just need some spare time to play.


----------



## Jake

Some details (images in spoiler) about the next DLC pack have been announced.
Basically the only thing worth nothing is that Linlkke's new weapon are the Pegasus Boots.

"_Marin is the big new feature of this DLC pack, being a brand new character. She fights using the Sea Lily’s Bell from Link’s Awakening, which she uses to create shockwaves. She can also summon the Windfish as part of her special attack.

As was previously announced, fan favorite Linkle gets a new weapon, being the Pegasus Boots. They have the lightning attribute and allow Linkle to pummel enemies with a flurry of kicks. She will also get help from her loyal cuccos when using this weapon.

This DLC also features a new Adventure mode map, unsurprisingly based on Koholint Island from Link’s Awakening. Besides the expected (all weapon ranks for Marin’s bell and Linkle’s boots, new My Fairy costumes, Skulltulas and Heart Pieces) this map will also feature Rank 4+ weapons for the other characters. It’s currently not know if these are new designs (unlikely) or if they will be more powerful – they will, however, have two elemental attributes instead of one.

16 new costumes each for the characters and for My Fairy will also be included

Other than some minor bug fixes and additions of new medals and such, an updated that will be released (for free) alongside the DLC pack will also raise the level cap of all characters._"



Spoiler


----------



## TykiButterfree

Is any of this DLC for the Wii U version or is it just the 3DS one? I like new adventure maps, even though I am currently stuck on the Twilight Princess map. It's like all attacks are devastating even when they are not. I'm never going to get A's for damage. lol


----------



## Jake

TykiButterfree said:


> Is any of this DLC for the Wii U version or is it just the 3DS one? I like new adventure maps, even though I am currently stuck on the Twilight Princess map. It's like all attacks are devastating even when they are not. I'm never going to get A's for damage. lol



Only DLC for the Wii U version are the new characters and weapons, everything else is 3DS exclusive.


----------



## Reindeer

Here's a trailer as well.






I've kinda been neglecting this game since the new Kirby came out, but I should definitely get back into it by next week.


----------



## Venn

I've been neglecting this game to much as well. I should be getting back into it as well.


----------



## Jake

The final three characters are:

Toon Zelda
Ravio
Yuga



http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1242007


----------



## TykiButterfree

Sweet! Marin and Linkle's boots came to the wii u version. Hopefully the map will too. I want more silly character costumes.


----------



## Reindeer

TykiButterfree said:


> Sweet! Marin and Linkle's boots came to the wii u version. Hopefully the map will too. I want more silly character costumes.


As was revealed with the Legends DLC announcement, all new DLC characters and their Lv. 1-3 weapons will be available for the Wii U as well. All new maps, Lv. 4 & 4+ weapons, and costumes will be exclusive to the 3DS entirely.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Reindeer said:


> As was revealed with the Legends DLC announcement, all new DLC characters and their Lv. 1-3 weapons will be available for the Wii U as well. All new maps, Lv. 4 & 4+ weapons, and costumes will be exclusive to the 3DS entirely.



Oh thanks. I was getting confused with the dlc. That's a bummer though, I like blue Ghirahim. lol


----------



## Cress

So am I the only one that still actively plays this game or no


----------



## 00jachna

^
I play it sometimes


----------



## Venn

I haven't played it in months. 
I want to play it again, but I haven't gotten to it yet. 
I know I'll get to it eventually.


----------



## lars708

PuffleKirby21 said:


> So am I the only one that still actively plays this game or no



Wow just ignore the fact that i am still alive... It hurts... Cri...

After all those times that i spammed you on LINE ;_;

Anyways, i am very upset that the new adventure maps are 3DS exclusive. 
I was so excited about them initially...


----------



## oath2order

I loved this game but honestly, it's a little overwhelming with how much there is to do in it. I can't go back to it now.


----------



## Cress

Sand Rod is probably Lightning and looks REALLY FUN. Will probably be my favorite of the 2 new movesets.
Toon Zelda is Light. She looks basic but I hope she has other, more interesting moves.


----------



## Cress

Oh, the Sand Rod is Fire. .-.
Why....


----------



## Cress

Quick thoughts on the DLC before I go to bed.
-Toon Zelda is FANTASTIC. She attacks _waaay_ faster than she should be attacking, she has combos, she has power, and *DAT WEAK STRING FINISHER.* She's pretty bad at giant bosses but great at everything else. Definitely a new favorite of mine. Also... Zelda, Sheik, and Tetra have 1,505 strength at level 255. Toon Zelda has 1,530 strength at level 255. Proof Toon Zelda is the best Zelduh.
-The Sand Wand looked extremely fun and I enjoyed it when I first used it (I was laughing the entire first level I used it and 5 minutes after I finished it). But after using it on some more challenging stages, it lacks damage. It barely does anything to health bars unless you use C4 or C5, but those attacks are also slooooowwwwwww so you at take damage. At least it's realistic, throwing small amounts of sand at people isn't going to kill them, but driving a flaming train over them then blowing them up with said train's cannon will.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I am stuck on the Twilight map. I was trying to get Ganon's 8 bit weapon, but you need an A on the mission before it. I'm not sure I have an A anywhere on that map even playing with co-op. It is an obnoxious mission where you need to beat 2 dark Zants, then 3 dark Lanas at the same time. My brother and I can get an A for time, but not get near the A for damage. I feel like if you get hit once, you lose the mission. Any advice?


----------



## Cress

TykiButterfree said:


> I am stuck on the Twilight map. I was trying to get Ganon's 8 bit weapon, but you need an A on the mission before it. I'm not sure I have an A anywhere on that map even playing with co-op. It is an obnoxious mission where you need to beat 2 dark Zants, then 3 dark Lanas at the same time. My brother and I can get an A for time, but not get near the A for damage. I feel like if you get hit once, you lose the mission. Any advice?



What characters are both of you playing as?


----------



## TykiButterfree

We were using Ghirahim and Link to have light and dark type advantages. Ganon might get hit less than Ghirahim though... I love him, but his posing leaves him open to attacks sometimes.


----------



## Cress

TykiButterfree said:


> We were using Ghirahim and Link to have light and dark type advantages. Ganon might get hit less than Ghirahim though... I love him, but his posing leaves him open to attacks sometimes.



Lana is weak to Lightning, not Darkness, so Ghirahim wouldn't be that great of a choice. I'd say use Ganondorf's Trident (if you have it), otherwise go with Zelda's Baton. With the Trident, you'll want yo use YYYX (or BBBY for Zelda controls) to gather up the Lanas, then use YYYYX (or BBBBY) to combo them into the air. You can also use YYYYYX / BBBBBY from far away to hit them for a nice chunk of damage. With the Baton, you'll want to use mostly X (or Y in Zelda controls) from REALLY far away, and then YYX / BBY if they start to get near you. Link should be protecting Zelda the entire time to make sure nothing hits her.
With Link's Master Sword, all you need to do is spam YYX / BBY lol.
Ghirahim is one of my favorites too  You can dodge before or during his posing to cancel it.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Oh, I didn't realize Lana was weak to lightning, I guess Ghirahim was winning with level advantage. We failed with the trident because I am not good with that weapon, but it did help to have the second player hover around the attacker and protect them. We won with Link and Ghirahim. Thanks! Now I have the awesome giant 8 bit keys for Ganon. lol That mission was easier to pass.

We also got the dlc. Why is Toon Zelda a ghost in armor? I want to run around as adorable Zelda, not a knight.


----------



## Klave

Not sure if I should get this game so would like some advice.

Is it worth ?30-?35ish? Or should I wait for some price drop? 

Is it a story driven game? Unlike Mario Kart 8 or Super Smash Bros since those have 0 story. I would like to keep coming back to it for more past the first few plays.

How long do you usually play it for? Not sure if I'll be playing in long times or short bursts. I don't mind either too much really but story would drive me to longer times.

Does gameplay get too repetitive? I've heard it can.


Thanks I'll ask if i have more Q's.


----------



## Reindeer

TykiButterfree said:


> We also got the dlc. Why is Toon Zelda a ghost in armor? I want to run around as adorable Zelda, not a knight.


In Spirit Tracks, Zelda's spirit is separated from her body, and in specific dungeons she's able to take control of Darknuts to help Link. I like that they picked this for Toon Zelda, it's pretty much what I imagined back when they announced the DLC.



Klave said:


> Is it worth ?30-?35ish? Or should I wait for some price drop?


It is worth the price of the full game and DLC. There's hundreds of hours of play in these games, which are filled in even more with DLC packs.



Klave said:


> Is it a story driven game? Unlike Mario Kart 8 or Super Smash Bros since those have 0 story. I would like to keep coming back to it for more past the first few plays.


There is a story mode in the game, but it is not story-driven per se. Counting the DLC, there's 2 storylines in the Wii U version and 4 in the 3DS version. However, the biggest part of the game is the Adventure mode, which are 8-bit maps with separate stages that have various goals. To clear each map you have to beat the final boss, but each map also offers a ton of unlockables (Hearts, costumes, weapons).



Klave said:


> How long do you usually play it for? Not sure if I'll be playing in long times or short bursts. I don't mind either too much really but story would drive me to longer times.


Personally I play a few stages at a time, so about an hour or two, before putting it down for a while. I mainly play the 3DS version.



Klave said:


> Does gameplay get too repetitive? I've heard it can.


Sometimes, yeah. I love the game, but there are times where I just can't stomach the gameplay for a while. I put it down for a while (generally a few weeks) before picking it up again, and then it's a blast. The Adventure mode also lends itself very well to this, because it's easy to pick up and continue where you left off.

Generally I'd say it's worth the money, but I'd also say that it's best to think about whether or not you've enjoyed hack and slash titles (or another Musou game) before purchasing it. Hyrule Warriors is not exactly the same as titles like Devil May Cry and Bayonetta, but I think it's a good genre to measure your interest by.


----------



## KnightsSorrow

I got Hyrule Warriors Legends as part of a bundle with my New 3DS XL. Was a little put off, since I've never really played a Zelda game... but felt right at home when I realised it was also based off the Dynasty Warriors series game play. Haven't really played too much of it, but I'm so far loving it.

I've only really played the Legends mode and haven't looked at the Adventure mode, or the upgrading of the fairies. Are those features worth playing around on?


----------



## Cress

Well Adventure Mode is like 98% of the game so avoiding it would be a terrible mistake.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Hyrule Warriors is a fun game. I would recommend it. I play the Wii U version, but I think the 3ds one has more available maps. My favorite mode is the Master Quest dlc since it has all of the coolest unlockable costumes and lets you play as Cia, Volga, and Wizzro. There are a variety of mission types so you can just pick a different mission if one gets boring. If I don't feel like playing a long mission I will pick a quiz where you defeat the right enemy based on the clue or one where you have to battle a couple of giant bosses.

There are also a lot of opportunities to customize your favorite characters. You can unlock new weapons and look for the best skills to put on them. It is also fun to beat missions where you can win a new character costume. When you beat enemies and bosses they can give you items that can be used to level up your character's abilities. You can give them extra special attacks, boosted defense, more combos, etc. It is also fun to play this game in co-op mode. It is especially helpful if you are having trouble with a mission. A second player can help beat enemies or protect your allied base from attack.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I bought it a couple of months back, it's okay....I'm really quitw disappointed with the graphics during gameplay. They look so good during the cutscenes. It doesn't compare well to other Zelda type games. I just feel like they've used the Zelda name to appeal to such a big fanbase but haven't really followed through well with it all.
It's not a terrible game by any means, not especially challenging so it's a good thing to play just to keep me occupied now and then.

I would probably recommend it if anybody asked me about buying it, I'm just not as fond of it as I thought I would be given the fact that I absolutely love Zelda and pretty much any game that incorporates characters from that series. Would give it a 6/10 overall I think


----------



## ceremony

LinkToTheWorld said:


> I bought it a couple of months back, it's okay....I'm really quitw disappointed with the graphics during gameplay. They look so good during the cutscenes. It doesn't compare well to other Zelda type games. I just feel like they've used the Zelda name to appeal to such a big fanbase but haven't really followed through well with it all.
> It's not a terrible game by any means, not especially challenging so it's a good thing to play just to keep me occupied now and then.
> 
> I would probably recommend it if anybody asked me about buying it, I'm just not as fond of it as I thought I would be given the fact that I absolutely love Zelda and pretty much any game that incorporates characters from that series. Would give it a 6/10 overall I think



The Dynasty Warriors franchise isn't really known for it's graphics. To fit so many enemies on the screen at once it what they focus on.

I have the game, but I usually co-op with my friend since he buys all the DLC. The adventure maps are super challenging. It is repetitive, and the levels don't really change, but being different characters and using different weapons is what's fun.


----------



## Cress

ALBW DLC coming out next Monday









Can't wait to kill people with picture frames


----------



## Bowie

Is the DLC free, or available for a limited time only? Haven't played in months and didn't even know there was DLC. I found it difficult to really get into this game's style. Didn't know what I was doing half the time. Very chaotic.


----------



## Cress

Bowie said:


> Is the DLC free, or available for a limited time only? Haven't played in months and didn't even know there was DLC. I found it difficult to really get into this game's style. Didn't know what I was doing half the time. Very chaotic.



You have to pay and there's no time limit on it.


----------



## lars708

PuffleKirby21 said:


> ALBW DLC coming out next Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to kill people with picture frames



More rip off DLC,
As if we didn't have enough already


----------

